# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  कुछ बातें,कुरान,हदीस,  सुन्नत  व् इस्लाम के विषय में |

## arman 007

frnd yh mera pehla thread hai,plz reply kar kar k mera utsah badhaye.

----------


## arman 007

main kaise maan lun ke koi mera nahi raha
jab tak khuda ki zat hai tanha nahi hun main

----------


## arman 007

*.*NAMAZ*.*
iss taraah parho jesey ALLAH ka deedaar kar rahey ho…
*.*DUA*.*
Esey maango jesey ALLAH sey bheek maang rahey ho…
*.*DOLAT*.*
Esey rakho jesey aik,aik pesey mein paseeney ki boo aa rahi ho…
*.*ROZA*.*
Esey rakho jesey zindagi kay GUNAH aik hi rozey mein khatam ho rahey hon…
*.*DIL*.*
ko esa banaao jesey dil mein hi RAB ko pa rahey ho.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

hmmm achhi batein hn

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## Kamal Ji

अरमान साहब व इसको पढने वाले उर्दू के जानकारों से निवेदन है .... 
उर्दू का तर्जुमा/ अनुवाद कर के लिखें. इस से मेरे जैसे  सदस्यों को सुविधा होगी. 

  सूत्र बनाने वाले जनाब को तहे दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हूँ..... कमल जी.

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007

> अरमान साहब व इसको पढने वाले उर्दू के जानकारों से निवेदन है .... 
> उर्दू का तर्जुमा/ अनुवाद कर के लिखें. इस से मेरे जैसे  सदस्यों को सुविधा होगी. 
> 
>   सूत्र बनाने वाले जनाब को तहे दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हूँ..... कमल जी.


lekin ye hindi me kese liku?

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## Kamal Ji

> lekin ye hindi me kese liku?


अगर अआप मिसका अनुवाद कर सकते हैं तो जो भी लिखा है आप इसका अनुवाद कर दें , 
अगर हिंदी में लिखना है तो यह है उसका लिंक....
http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/

----------


## arman 007

> अगर अआप मिसका अनुवाद कर सकते हैं तो जो भी लिखा है आप इसका अनुवाद कर दें , 
> अगर हिंदी में लिखना है तो यह है उसका लिंक....
> http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/


ha mujhe urdu ka anuvad krna aata hai ,me try krta hu

----------


## Kamal Ji

जनाब अरमान साहब 
आप को अगर मेरी बात गलत/बुरी लगी हो
 तो कृपया मुझे माफं करें , 
और जैसे भी आप पोस्ट  केना चाहें करें,

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ha mujhe urdu ka anuvad krna aata hai ,me try krta hu


शुक्रिया अरमान साहब.

----------


## uttarakhandi

yahan to mere liye kala akshar bhains barabar ho raha hai.

----------


## arman 007

> frnd yh mera pehla thread hai,plz reply kar kar k mera utsah badhaye.


पोस्ट नम्बर एक का अनुवाद.......
मेरे बन्दों को बताओ...... के मैं तो बिलकुल करीब हूँ 
अरबी कुरान .........
अनुवाद-ऐ नबी मेरे बंदे अगर तुम से मेरे मुताल्लिक पूछें तो उन्हें बता दो के मैं उन से करीब ही हूँ ,पुकारने वाला जब मुझे पुकारता है तो मैं उसकी पुकार क़ुबूल करता हूँ .तो उन्हें चाहिए के वो मेरा हुक्म माने और मुझ पर ईमान लाएँ ताकि नेक राह पर आयें .
अरबी कुरान .......
तुम्हारा रब कहता है मुझे पुकारो मैं तुम्हारी दुआएं क़ुबूल करूँगा .

----------


## arman 007

> 


जुमा मुबारक
या अल्लाह इस जुमे को 
रहमत,मगफिरत और हमारी निजात का जरिया बना दे .आमीन

----------


## arman 007

> 


अपनी आवाज़ के बजाए अपनी दलाईल को बुलंद कीजिये ,फूल बादल के गरजने से नही बरसने से उगते हैं .

----------


## arman 007

> 


जुमे के दिन कि मौत 
अरबी..........
जो मुसलमान भी जुमे के दिन या शब ऐ जुमा में इंतकाल कर जाये अल्लाह सुबहान व् तआला उसे अजाब ऐ कब्र से महफूज़ रखेंगे .
तिरमिज़ी:१०७४.मुस्न  ्न्द अहमद:६५८२.सिहह्तुल बानी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> पोस्ट नम्बर एक का अनुवाद.......
> मेरे बन्दों को बताओ...... के मैं तो बिलकुल करीब हूँ 
> अरबी कुरान .........
> अनुवाद-ऐ नबी मेरे बंदे अगर तुम से मेरे मुताल्लिक पूछें तो उन्हें बता दो के मैं उन से करीब ही हूँ ,पुकारने वाला जब मुझे पुकारता है तो मैं उसकी पुकार क़ुबूल करता हूँ .तो उन्हें चाहिए के वो मेरा हुक्म माने और मुझ पर ईमान लाएँ ताकि नेक राह पर आयें .
> अरबी कुरान .......
> तुम्हारा रब कहता है मुझे पुकारो मैं तुम्हारी दुआएं क़ुबूल करूँगा .


बहुत अच्छे मेरे दोस्त . 
आपने बहुत अच्छे ढंग से हमे उर्दू में लिखे हुए अन्मोल ख्जाने से रूबरू कराया.
मेरी आपसे गुजारिश है... आप इसी तरह यह बेशकीमती दौलत को इस सूत्र का नगीना बनाये रखेंगे.
और इसी तरह हम खाकसार इन को पढ़ कर अपने गुनाहों को उस रब से बक्श्वाते रहेंगे.

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007

> 


इंसान ने कोयल से पूछा ,अगर तू काली न होती तो कितना  अच्छा होता 
फिर एक दफा इंसान ने सागर से पूछा अगर तू खारा न होता तो कितना अच्छा होता 
फिर एक दफा उस ने गुलाब से पूछा ,अगर तुझमे कांटे न होते तो कितना अच्छा होता 

तीनो एक साथ बोल उठे -ऐ इंसान 
अगर तेरे में दूसरों के ऐब ढूँढने की आदत न होती तो कितना अच्छा होता

----------


## arman 007

> 


अल्लाह का ज़िक्र तस्कीन ऐ कल्ब (दिल के सुकून) के लिए बेहतरीन दवा 
कुरानी आयत अरबी में .......
अनुवाद-जो लोग ईमान लाए उनके दिल अल्लाह के ज़िक्र से इत्मीनान हासिल करते हैं .याद रखो अल्लाह के ज़िक्र से दिलों को तसल्ली हासिल होती है .

----------


## sultania

सूत्र बनाने वाले जनाब को तहे दिल से शुक्रिया

----------


## arman 007

> 


कुरानी आयत अरबी में -
अनुवाद-और जमीन पर चलने वालों में कोई ऐसा नही जिसकी रोज़ी खुदा के जिम्मे न हो .

----------


## arman 007

> 


है कोई अल्लाह के सिवा ऐसी तखलीक करने वाला ?
बेशक कोई नही अल्लाह के सिवा

----------


## arman 007

> 


दिन और रात नबी करीम  स०अ०व० का इस्तगफार करना 
रुसुले करीम स०अ०व० ने फरमाया के अल्लाह की कसम मैं दिन में सत्तर मर्तबा (सत्तर बार) से अधिक अल्लाह से इस्तगफार और उस से तौबा करता हूँ .
अरबी-....
अनुवाद-मैं अल्लाह से मुआफी मांगता हूँ जिस के सिवा कोई माबूद (पूजनीय) नहीं है ,वो जिंदा जावेद और कायम है और मैं उस के सिवा हुजुर तौबा करता हूँ .

----------


## arman 007

> 


सुन्नत के मुताबिक बैठ कर पानी पीने के फायदे 
१-गुर्दे खराब नहीं होते 
२-घुटने हमेशा तंदुरुस्त रहते हैं 
३-रीड़ की हड्डी मजबूत रहती है 
४-दिमाग कमजोर नहीं होता 

इस सुन्नत ऐ मुबारका पर खुद भी अमल  करो और दूसरों को भी दावत दो .

----------


## arman 007

> 


हजरत अली र०अ०
कोई तुम्हारा दिल दुखाये तो नाराज़ मत होना क्यूंकि कुदरत का कानून है जिस दरख्त का फल ज्यादा मीठा होता है लोग पत्थर भी उसी को मारते  हैं .

----------


## arman 007

> 


मस्जिद से ताल्लुक मजबूत होगा तो  
पाकीज़ा जिंदगी भी जरूर नसीब होगी 
इन्शालाह तआला

----------


## arman 007

> 


अस्सलामु अलयिकुम 
तमाम दोस्तों को 
जुमा मुबारक 
अल्लाह की पाक ज़ात 
अपने प्यारे नबी स०अ०व० के सदके और 
वसीले से हम सब पर अपनी रहमत फरमाए 
और हम सब के गुनाहों को मुआफ फरमाए 
आमीन 
सुभानअल्लाह

----------


## arman 007

> 


आज का सवाल 
कुरान मजीद की उस सूरत का नाम बताईये जिसके 
शुरू में बिस्मिल्लाह लिखी और पढ़ी नही जाती ?

----------


## arman 007

> 


अल्लाह के नाम से जो निहायत मेहरबान रहम वाला है 
तुम फरमाओ वो अल्लाह है वो एक है .अल्लाह बेनियाज़ है .न उसकी कोई औलाद और न वो किसी से पैदा हुआ .और न उसके जोड़ का कोई .

----------


## arman 007

> 


दज्जाल कब आएगा ?
हजरत अब्दुल्लाह बिन उमर बिन अलआस र० फरमाते हैं के :
"जब से दुनिया वजूद में आई है कोई सदी ऐसी नहीं गुजरी (के) जिसके शुरू में कोई अहम वाकेया न हुआ हो ,पस दज्जाल (भी) किसी सदी के आगाज़ पर निकलेगा ,और ईसा अ०स० नाजिल होकर उसे कत्ल करेंगे .

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## jalwa

कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा भाई जी.. आप क्या समझाना चाह रहे हो.!!

कुछ साधारण भाषा में हो तो यह एक बेहतरीन सूत्र साबित हो सकता है. लोगों को इस्लाम और कुरान के बारे में महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियाँ मिल सकती है. 
कृपया इनका हिंदी में तर्जुमा उपलब्ध करने की कृपा करें. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## arman 007

> कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा भाई जी.. आप क्या समझाना चाह रहे हो.!!
> 
> कुछ साधारण भाषा में हो तो यह एक बेहतरीन सूत्र साबित हो सकता है. लोगों को इस्लाम और कुरान के बारे में महत्वपूर्ण जानकारियाँ मिल सकती है. 
> कृपया इनका हिंदी में तर्जुमा उपलब्ध करने की कृपा करें. 
> धन्यवाद.


जी जनाब समय मिलने पर मैं यह अनुवाद अवश्य करूँगा जनाब !

खाना काबा में इफ्तारी का मंज़र !
खाना काबा में बिछाई जाने वाली दस्तरख्वान की लम्बाई बारह किलो मीटर होती है !जो कि तवाफ़ की जगह बिछाया जाता है ,माहे मुकद्दस रमज़ान में यहाँ तकरीबन बारह लाख से ज़ायिद लोग रोज़ा इफ्तार करते हैं !इस इफ्तारी पर रोजाना दस लाख सउदी रियाल खर्च किये जाते हैं !यह दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी इफ्तारी होती है जो सिर्फ दस मिनट में ही लपेट ली जाती है और फर्श धो कर साफ़ कर लिया जाता है !इस इफ्तारी पर रोजाना बीस लाख ज़मज़म की बोतलें और पचास लाख खुजुरें रखी जाती हैं !सुबहानल्लाह ..

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

नितांत नई जानकारी देने के लिए बेहद शुक्रिया |

----------


## jalwa

बहुत खूब .. अरमान जी, इन बेशकीमती जानकारियों के लिए आपका आभार. 
कृपया जारी रखें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> 


जनाब अरमान साहब...... इस इबारत का  भी तजुर्मा कर देते .
अरमान साहब मैं आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हूँ..... 
अभी तक जितनी भी पोस्ट्स पढ़ी हैं एक से एक बढ़ कर हैं इसमें कोई दो राय नही है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> 





> जनाब अरमान साहब...... इस इबारत का  भी तजुर्मा कर देते .
> अरमान साहब मैं आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हूँ..... 
> अभी तक जितनी भी पोस्ट्स पढ़ी हैं एक से एक बढ़ कर हैं इसमें कोई दो राय नही है.


अरमान साहब मेरी इस से पहली पोस्ट जो इसी पोस्ट में दिखाई गयी है उसी पोस्ट्स से बाद की पोस्ट्स का हिंदी में तजुर्मा नही है... सभी पोस्ट्स का पोस्ट्स नम्बर या उसी को कोट करके या एडिट ही कर दें.
फिर से शुक्रिया.....

----------


## arman 007

> जनाब अरमान साहब...... इस इबारत का  भी तजुर्मा कर देते .
> अरमान साहब मैं आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया अदा करता हूँ..... 
> अभी तक जितनी भी पोस्ट्स पढ़ी हैं एक से एक बढ़ कर हैं इसमें कोई दो राय नही है.


जी जनाब जरूर ,यह लीजिए !
जरूरी गुज़ारिश 
मर्द की सतर (पर्दे की जगह) नाफ़ से लेकर घुटनों तक है !सतर का ढांपना नमाज़ की शर्त में से है !जो भाई पैंट पहनते हैं उन में से अक्सर का रुकूअ या सजदे की हालत में पीछे का कुछ हिस्सा नंगा हो जाता है जो नाफ़ से नीचे है !इस तरह उन की नमाज़ नहीं होती !बरा ऐ महरबानी इस में एहतियात कीजिये !शुक्रिया

----------


## jalwa

> 


जनाब, जरा यह भी बताने की कृपा करें की मुर्गे की कलगी पर यह क्या लिखा है? 
आपकी अति कृपा होगी.

----------


## arman 007

> जनाब, जरा यह भी बताने की कृपा करें की मुर्गे की कलगी पर यह क्या लिखा है? 
> आपकी अति कृपा होगी.


अल्लाह...........................

----------


## jalwa

> अल्लाह...........................


वाह क्या बात है...

फिर तो यह मुर्गा बहुत ही बेशकीमती है. 
अल्लाह का दिया हुआ एक अनमोल तोहफा है. 
एक अजूबा है.

----------


## arman 007

> वाह क्या बात है...
> 
> फिर तो यह मुर्गा बहुत ही बेशकीमती है. 
> अल्लाह का दिया हुआ एक अनमोल तोहफा है. 
> एक अजूबा है.


जनाब अल्लाह (ईश्वर) की दी हुयी हर नेमत बेशकीमती है जनाब !बस हमे उनकी कद्र नही है इसलिए हम लोग ठीक से उसका शुक्र भी अदा नही कर पाते !जो चीज़े हमे मुफ्त में मिली हुयी हैं उनकी कद्र वही जानते हैं जिन्हें अल्लाह ने उनसे महरूम रखा है जनाब !

----------


## jalwa

> जनाब अल्लाह (ईश्वर) की दी हुयी हर नेमत बेशकीमती है जनाब !बस हमे उनकी कद्र नही है इसलिए हम लोग ठीक से उसका शुक्र भी अदा नही कर पाते !जो चीज़े हमे मुफ्त में मिली हुयी हैं उनकी कद्र वही जानते हैं जिन्हें अल्लाह ने उनसे महरूम रखा है जनाब !


बहुत खूब कहा मित्र. मैं आपकी इस बात से पूरी तरह सहमत हूँ. 
और मित्र, मुझे आपकी ये बात बहुत अच्छी लगी की "अल्लाह (ईश्वर)" यानी की अल्लाह और ईश्वर एक हैं. 
अगर दुनिया में सभी लोग इस सच्चाई को मान लें तो मैं गारंटी लेता हूँ की पूरी दुनिया में अमन और चैन होगा .

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी जनाब जरूर ,यह लीजिए !
> जरूरी गुज़ारिश 
> मर्द की सतर (पर्दे की जगह) नाफ़ से लेकर घुटनों तक है !सतर का ढांपना नमाज़ की शर्त में से है !जो भाई पैंट पहनते हैं उन में से अक्सर का रुकूअ या सजदे की हालत में पीछे का कुछ हिस्सा नंगा हो जाता है जो नाफ़ से नीचे है !इस तरह उन की नमाज़ नहीं होती !बरा ऐ महरबानी इस में एहतियात कीजिये !शुक्रिया


शुक्रिया जनाब......
मैंने आपसे  एक और  गुजारिश की  थी....
अरमान साहब मेरी इस से पहली पोस्ट जो इसी पोस्ट में दिखाई गयी है उसी  पोस्ट्स से बाद की पोस्ट्स का हिंदी में तजुर्मा नही है... सभी पोस्ट्स का  पोस्ट्स नम्बर या उसी को कोट करके या एडिट ही कर दें.
फिर से शुक्रिया.....

----------


## arman 007

> 





> शुक्रिया जनाब......
> मैंने आपसे  एक और  गुजारिश की  थी....
> अरमान साहब मेरी इस से पहली पोस्ट जो इसी पोस्ट में दिखाई गयी है उसी  पोस्ट्स से बाद की पोस्ट्स का हिंदी में तजुर्मा नही है... सभी पोस्ट्स का  पोस्ट्स नम्बर या उसी को कोट करके या एडिट ही कर दें.
> फिर से शुक्रिया.....


लीजिए जनाब !

एक दिन हज़रत जिब्राईल  अ० ,हुजुर स०अ०व० के पास आये और कहा कि अल्लाह ने मुझे इतनी ताकत दी है कि मैं सारी दुनिया के दरख्तों के पत्ते गिन सकता हूँ और पानी के सारे कतरे गिन सकता हूँ लेकिन उस आदमी पर अल्लाह की रहमत की तादाद नहीं गिन सकता जो आप स०अ०व० पर एक बार दरूद पढता है !


एक बार दरूद ऐ पाक पढ़ कर उसे आगे शेयर करे-जज़ाकल्लाह

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लीजिए जनाब !
> 
> एक दिन हज़रत जिब्राईल  अ० ,हुजुर स०अ०व० के पास आये और कहा कि अल्लाह ने मुझे इतनी ताकत दी है कि मैं सारी दुनिया के दरख्तों के पत्ते गिन सकता हूँ और पानी के सारे कतरे गिन सकता हूँ लेकिन उस आदमी पर अल्लाह की रहमत की तादाद नहीं गिन सकता जो आप स०अ०व० पर एक बार दरूद पढता है !
> 
> 
> एक बार दरूद ऐ पाक पढ़ कर उसे आगे शेयर करे-जज़ाकल्लाह


आपके फ़ौरन जवाब देने का तहे दिल शुक्रिया...

----------


## arman 007

किसी का मजाक उड़ाने  कि मुमानिअत 
-----------------------------कुरआनी आयत अरबी में ---------------


ऐ ईमान वालों !मर्द दुसरे मर्दों का मजाक न उड़ायें मुमकिन है कि ये उन (मजाक उड़ने वालों) से बेहतर हों और न औरतें औरतों का मजाक उडाएं मुमकिन है कि ये उन (मजाक उड़ने वाली औरतों) से बेहतर हो,और आपस में एक दुसरे को ऐब न लगाओ और न किसी को बुरे लकब दो!ईमान के बाद फुस्क बुरा नाम है और जो न तौबा करें वही ज़ालिम लोग है ! (सुराह हिज्रात आयत 11)

----------


## arman 007

रसूल अल्लाह सल्लललाहू अलईही वसल्लम 
ने फरमाया "जब भी मोमिन किसी परेशानी ,बीमारी ,रंज ओ मलाल ,तकलीफ और गम में मुब्तिला होता है यहाँ तक कि उसे काँटा भी चुभता है तो उसके बदले में अल्लाह तआला उसके गुनाह मुआफ कर देता है " 
सही बुखारी-किताबुल मर्ज़

----------


## arman 007

हज़रत अली रज़ीअल्लाहु अनहु 
जो शख्स तुम्हारी नजरों से तुम्हारी जुरुरत को समझ नही सकता ,उससे कुछ मांग कर खुद को शर्मिंदा न करो

----------


## arman 007

बीवी को अपने हाथ से खाना खिलाने पर भी अज्र ओ सवाब 
नबी ऐ करीम सल्लललाहू अलईही वसल्लम ने इरशाद फरमाया :"के (तुम)जो कुछ भी अपने एहल ओ अयाल पर खर्च करोगे उसका तुम्हे अज्र दिया जायेगा ,यहाँ तक कि एक लुकमा जो तुम अपनी बीवी के मुंह में डालो(गे उसका भी तुम्हे सवाब दिया जायेगा)"

----------


## arman 007

हज़रत उमर र० ने फरमाया !
कम खाने में सेहत ,कम बोलने में समझदारी,है और कम सोना इबादत है !

----------


## arman 007

मफहूम हदीस 
हज़रत मुहम्मद सल्लललाहू अलईही वसल्लम ने फरमाया 
आदमी अपने अच्छे अख्लाक़ की वजह से उन लोगों का मर्तबा पा लेता है जो रातों को इबादत करते हैं और दिन को रोज़े रखते हैं !
(मुतदरक हकिल-हदीस नम्बर 196,दर्जा :सहीह  किताबुल ईमान ,रावी :हज़रत आयशा र०अ० )

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007

या अल्लाह हम सबको अज़ाब ऐ कब्र से बचना !आमीन

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## Kamal Ji

अरमान साब आपकी पिछली तीन चार पोस्ट्स नही दिखाई दे रही.

----------


## arman 007

> 


रसूल अल्लाह सल्लललाहू अलईही वसल्लम ने फरमाया
"मेरी उम्मत के तमाम लोगो के गुनाह अल्लाह बख्श देगा सिवाए उन लोगों के जो गुनाह कर के लोगों को फख्र से बताएं के हमने ये गुनाह किया है"
(सहीह बुखारी :हदीस नम्बर 6069)

----------


## arman 007

> अरमान साब आपकी पिछली तीन चार पोस्ट्स नही दिखाई दे रही.


जनाब मुझे तो अपनी सारी पोस्ट बिल्कुल ठीक से दिखाई दे रहे हैं जनाब !आप नियामकों से सम्पर्क कीजिये !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जनाब मुझे तो अपनी सारी पोस्ट बिल्कुल ठीक से दिखाई दे रहे हैं जनाब !आप नियामकों से सम्पर्क कीजिये !


ओ मेरे यारा ..... ओ मेरे प्यारा .... फटाफट जवाब देने वास्ते शुक्रिया.

----------


## arman 007

> 


या अल्लाह हमे जहन्नम की आग से बचना   आमीन !

----------


## arman 007

> 


अल्लाह 
ने इंसान को पैदा किया !उसके दिल में जो ख्यालात उठते हैं उन से अल्लाह वाखिफ हैं और अल्लाह इंसान की शह  रग से भी ज्यादा करीब है !
(सुरह नून ,16)

----------


## arman 007

> 


तौबा का ख्याल खुशबख्ती की अलामत है ,क्यूंकि जो अपने गुनाह को गुनाह न समझे वो बदकिस्मत है !

----------


## arman 007

> 


वो मकान जहाँ  हुजुर स०अ०व० ने 28 साल कयाम किया !

----------


## arman 007

> 


मैं बिलाल हूँ !
मैं बिलाल हूँ !ह्ब्शा मेरा वतन था मेरे अब्बा का नाम रिबाह था वो भी गुलाम थे और मेरी अम्मी का नाम हमामा था और वो भी गुलाम थी !गोया कि मैं खानदानी गुलाम हूँ !जब मुझे मक्का की मण्डी में मेरे आका उम्मिया बिन खल्फ़ ने खरीदा तो जानते हो उन दिनों गुलाम क्या चीज़ हुआ करती थी ? भेड़ ,बकरी.गाय या ऊंट की कुछ कद्र थी लेकिन गुलाम उस से भी बहुत कमतर था !गुलाम जब बिकता था तो सिर्फ मौत ही उसे आज़ाद कराती थी !उस की ज़िन्दगी उस के मालिक का हुक्म बजा लाना होता था !गुलाम हुक्म न मानने का तो कभी ख्याल भी नही कर सकता था !मेहनत के बोझ तले आकर गुलाम मर गया तो मालिक की बला से !उसे अगर गम होता तो सिर्फ ये कि उसकी रकम का नुकसान हो गया !वरना गुलाम की ज़िन्दगी खत्म हो जाने का कोई दुःख नही होता था !मैं दो मर्तबा गुलाम बना !पहली मर्तबा उम्मिया बिन खलफ मक्का के एक सरदार ने मुझे खरीदा और दूसरी बार अबू बकर र०अ० ने मुझे उस से खरीद कर मुहम्मद स०अ०व० का गुलाम बना दिया !पहले मालिक की गुलामी में जलील व् ख्वार थे और मुझे इस बेदर्दी से मारा जाता था के एक मर्तबा मुझे उसकी मार की वजह से मुर्दा समझ कर ही छोड़ कर चले गए !दूसरी गुलामी में मैं इतना मुअज्ज़िज़ हुआ के आधी दुनिया के बादशाह हज़रत उमर र०अ० मुझे "सय्यदना बिलाल" कहकर पुकारा करते थे !ये गुलामी मेरे लिए बादशाही से कम न थी !मुझे सरदार ऐ दो जहाँ की वो खिदमत नसीब हुयी जिसे बड़े बड़े सरदारों ने भी रश्क की निगाहों से देखा !

----------


## Kamal Ji

जनाब अरमान साब खुदा आपको अपनी रहमतों से इसी तरा नवाजता रहे....

----------


## arman 007

> जनाब अरमान साब खुदा आपको अपनी रहमतों से इसी *तरह* नवाजता रहे....


आमीन.................

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

क्रपया इनका हिन्दी में अनुवाद भी करें जनाब <<<<<<<

----------


## jalwa

عزیز دوست ارمان صاحب، آپ کا کیا ہوا کام بہت بہترین ه لیکن آپ کی طرف سے؛ لکھا ہوا کچھ بھی اردو نہ جاننے والو کے لئے بیکار ہے. براہ مہربانی اس کا ترجمہ بھی دستیاب کروائیں.
شکریہ. آپ دوست
  "جلوہ"

----------


## jalwa

प्रिय मित्र अरमान साहब , आपका किया हुआ कार्य बहुत बेहतरीन है लेकिन आपके द्वारा ;लिखा हुआ कुछ भी उर्दू ना जानने वालो के लिए बेकार है. कृपया इसका तर्जुमा भी उपलब्ध करवाएं। 
धन्यवाद। आपका मित्र
 "जलवा"

----------


## arman 007

> use tazurma karne ko bol rahe ho aur aapne ye jo keede makode maare hn inka tazurma kaun karega .
> waise thanks is naye word k liye .TAZURMA :)


मेडम सही शब्द है तर्जुमा (tarjuma).
और जलवा जी ने अपनी उर्दू पोस्ट का अनुवाद अपनी अगली पोस्ट में कर दिया है !

----------


## jalwa

> मेडम सही शब्द है तर्जुमा (tarjuma).
> और जलवा जी ने अपनी उर्दू पोस्ट का अनुवाद अपनी अगली पोस्ट में कर दिया है !


शुक्रिया दोस्त... 

शायद रज्जी कौर जी को उनका जवाब मिल गया होगा.

----------


## arman 007

> प्रिय मित्र अरमान साहब , आपका किया हुआ कार्य बहुत बेहतरीन है लेकिन आपके द्वारा ;लिखा हुआ कुछ भी उर्दू ना जानने वालो के लिए बेकार है. कृपया इसका तर्जुमा भी उपलब्ध करवाएं। 
> धन्यवाद। आपका मित्र
>  "जलवा"


जनाब अंतिम चार पांच पोस्ट्स (जोकि इस सूत्र की मेरी नवीनतम पोस्ट्स हैं) के अतिरिक्त अन्य सभी पोस्ट्स का अनुवाद तो मैंने प्रस्तुत कर ही दिया है !यदि फिर भी भूलवश किसी पोस्ट का अनुवाद रह गया हो या आपको न मिल रहा हो तो कृपया मुझे पोस्ट संख्या बता दीजिए ,मैं उसका अनुवाद प्रस्तुत कर दूँगा जनाब !
वास्तव में मैं पहले सम्बन्धित सामग्री नेट से तलाश करके यहाँ पोस्ट करता हूँ फिर समय की उपलब्धता के आधार पर अनुवाद प्रस्तुत करता हूँ इसलिए इसमें कुछ विलम्ब  हो जाता है जनाब !
सूत्र भ्रमण एवं सामग्री में रूचि लेने के लिए आपका एवं जनाब कमल जी का हार्दिक आभार !

----------


## arman 007

> 



प्यारे नबी स०अ०व० की कुछ आदात !१-चलते वक्त निगाह नीची रखते !
२-सलाम में हमेशा पहल करते !
३-मेहमान नवाज़ी हमेशा खुद करते !
४-नफली इबादत छुप कर करते !
५-फ़र्ज़ नमाज़ से पहले कभी न सोते !
६-कभी खिलखिला कर न हंसते,सिर्फ मुस्कराते !
अल्लाह तआला यह शेयर या लाईक करने वाले की हर जाईज़ ख्वाहिश पूरी करे (आमीन)

----------


## arman 007

> 


दौलत दुनिया की हो या ईमान की 
जितनी बढती जायेगी उतनी ही नींद कम होती जायेगी !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्रपया इनका हिन्दी में अनुवाद भी करें जनाब <<<<<<<


जब अरमान जी का मूड होगा तभी इनका अनुवाद भी करेंगे.
जब करेंगे तब कौन से पोस्ट का क्या अर्थ है यह न बता कर सीधा अनुवाद किया था.
अब मेरे लिखने से शायद.....
पोस्ट नम्बर abc,xyz.
अनुवाद abc........
अनुवाद xyz...........
और सबसे सुन्दर तरीका .
जिस पोस्ट में उर्दू के लफ्ज़ दिखाते हैं उसी पोस्ट में नीचे हिंदी में अनिवाद मिल जाए तो बल्ले बल्ले.

----------


## arman 007

> जब अरमान जी का मूड होगा तभी इनका अनुवाद भी करेंगे.
> जब करेंगे तब कौन से पोस्ट का क्या अर्थ है यह न बता कर सीधा अनुवाद किया था.
> अब मेरे लिखने से शायद.....
> पोस्ट नम्बर abc,xyz.
> अनुवाद abc........
> अनुवाद xyz...........
> और सबसे सुन्दर तरीका .
> जिस पोस्ट में उर्दू के लफ्ज़ दिखाते हैं उसी पोस्ट में नीचे हिंदी में अनिवाद मिल जाए तो बल्ले बल्ले.


जनाब कमल जी ,मैंने सम्बन्धित पोस्ट को कोट करके उसी का अनुवाद साथ में प्रस्तुत किया है ,क्या यह तरीका सरल एवं सही नही है ?:central 141:
यदि पोस्ट संख्या दूँगा तो आपको उस पोस्ट को नेविगेट करना पडेगा ,मैंने तो आपको अतिरिक्त श्रम से बचाने का ही प्रयत्न किया है  !बहु हू हू हू हू ....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जनाब कमल जी ,मैंने सम्बन्धित पोस्ट को कोट करके उसी का अनुवाद साथ में प्रस्तुत किया है ,क्या यह तरीका सरल एवं सही नही है ?:central 141:
> यदि पोस्ट संख्या दूँगा तो आपको उस पोस्ट को नेविगेट करना पडेगा ,मैंने तो आपको अतिरिक्त श्रम से बचाने का ही प्रयत्न किया है  !बहु हू हू हू हू ....


ओ रो ना काके साड्डी समझदानी छोटी ऐ.

----------


## arman 007

> ओ रो ना काके साड्डी समझदानी छोटी ऐ.


ठीक है ,लाओ अपना रुमाल तो दे दो अब !!:central 14:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ठीक है ,लाओ अपना रुमाल तो दे दो अब !!:central 14:


तीन चार दिन से वही ही इस्तमाल कर रहा हूँ.... जुकाम नजला लगा हुआ है, बलगम आदि से भरा पडा है... ऐसे में आप ज्यादा इन्सिस्ट कर रहे हैं तो .......

----------


## arman 007

> तीन चार दिन से वही ही इस्तमाल कर रहा हूँ.... जुकाम नजला लगा हुआ है, बलगम आदि से भरा पडा है... ऐसे में आप ज्यादा इन्सिस्ट कर रहे हैं तो .......


अब तक तो हम आपको इस मंच की नाक थूक ही समझ रहे थे आज से बलगम भी हो गए आप |हीहीही

----------


## arman 007

> 


हज़रत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० ने फरमाया 
जब आज़ान दी जाए तो हर काम छोड़ दो यहाँ तक कि कुरान पढ़ना भी,जो शख्स आज़ान के दरमियाँ बात करता है तो मौत के वक्त उसे कलमा नसीब नहीं होगा !
इसको एक दोस्त तक जरूर पहुँचाना क्यूंकि अच्छी बात बताना भी सदका है !

----------


## arman 007

> 


*सुन्नत ऐ रसूल स०अ०व० का फायदा* 
एक दिन पैगम्बर ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० ,सहाबा ऐ कराम से इरशाद फरमा रहे थे कि पानी हमेशा देख कर पीना चाहिए !एक यहूदी उस वक्त वहाँ मौजूद था ,उसने भी यह इरशाद ऐ आली शान सुन लिया !अपने घर में रात को जब पानी पीने लगा तो बीवी से बोला कि चिराग ले आओ ,बीवी चिराग ले आई तो रौशनी में देखा कि पानी के प्याले की तह में एक सियाह बिच्छु था !सुबह दरबार ऐ रिसालत स०अ०व० में हाज़िर होकर बोला,आप स०अ०व० की एक सुन्नत पर अमल करने से जान की हिफाजत हो गयी ,वो दीन कितना प्यारा होगा !
कलमा पढा और मुसलमान हो गया !

----------


## arman 007

ये बड़े करम के हैं फैसले
ये बड़े नसीब की बात है

----------


## pkj21

ye ​kya hai bhai

----------


## rehan0101

Pkj भाई ये मक्का शरीफ का दरवाजा है

----------


## rehan0101

इस सूत्र में मै कुछ लीखने की इजाजत चाहता हूँ

----------


## rehan0101

Gareeb Ki Madad kartewaqt ye mat socho ketum uspar ehsaan karrahe ho.Balke Ye socho ki Gareebtumhari AKHIRAT Banaraha hai..[HAZRAT E ALI RAZIALLAHU ANHU]

----------


## rehan0101

Ek Bar Aap (salelahu alaihwoh sallam) Ke Kadmo Mein ek Kabootar Aa Kr Baith Gya Itne Mein ek Baaz (hawk) Bhi dosri Taraf Aa Betha,Kabootar Aap ( salelahu alaihwoh sallam ) Se Bola Ya Rasool Allah (salelahu alaihwoh sallam ) Yeh Baaz Mujhe Khana Chahta Hai Mere Chote chote bache  Han , Aap ( salelahu alaihwoh sallam ) Ne Baaz Ko Dekha Or Farmaya Isko Chodh Do ,Baaz Bola Agar Mein Isko Chodh Donga  To Mere Bachay Bhookay Reh Jaein Ge, Ap ( salelahu alaihwoh sallam ) Ne Farmaya Yeh Baat Hai To Tum Mere Raan Se Gosht UtaarLo , Wo Dono Bolay Ya  Rasool Allah ( salelahu alaihwoh sallam ) Hum aap Par Kurban Hojai Hum Farishtay Hai Humay ALLAH Rab-ul-Izaat Ne Bejha Hai K Jao Deko Mera Pyara Mehboob( salelahu alaihwoh sallam ) Kese Pyare Faislay Farmatahai. (SubhanAllah Darood Padh  Kr ShareKrein).                              NABI ( sallallhu alaihi was aalihiwasallam) Ne Farmaya: Jab Tum Kuch Bhul JaoTo Mujh Pe Darood behjo. INSHA ALLAH Yaad Aa Jae Ga.Ye Bahut Kimti Hadees Hai Sab Ko Batao apne dil me mat rakhna.

----------


## rehan0101

Paanch Kalme : पांच कलमे ….१ : पहला कलमा तय्यब :ला इलाहा इलल्लाहु मुहम्मदुर्रसूलु ल्लाहि !!» तर्जुमा : अल्लाह के सिवा कोई माबूद नहीं और हज़रत मुहम्मद सलल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम अल्लाह के नेक बन्दे और आखिरी रसूल है.२ : दूसरा कलमा शहादत :अश-हदु अल्लाह इल्लाह इल्लल्लाहु वह दहु ला शरी-क लहू व अशदुहु अन्न मुहम्मदन अब्दुहु व रसूलुहु.» तर्जुमा : मैं गवाही देता हु के अल्लाह के सिवा कोई माबूद नहीं. वह अकेला है उसका कोई शरीक नहीं. और मैं गवाही देता हु कि (हज़रत) मुहम्मद सलल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम अल्लाह के नेक बन्दे और आखिरी रसूल है।३ : तीसरा कलमा तमजीद :सुब्हानल्लाही वल् हम्दु लिल्लाहि वला इला-ह इलल्लाहु वल्लाहु अकबर, वला हौल वला कूव्-व-त इल्ला बिल्लाहिल अलिय्यील अजीम.» तर्जुमा : अल्लाह पाक है और सब तारीफें अल्लाह ही के लिए है और अल्लाह के सिवा कोई माबूद नहीं. इबादत के लायक तो सिर्फ अल्लाह है और अल्लाह सबसे बड़ा है और किसी में न तो ताकत है न बल लेकिन ताकत और बल तो अल्लाह ही में है जो बहुत शान वाला और बड़ा है.४ : चौथा कलमा तौहीद :ला इलाह इल्लल्लाहु वह्-दहु ला शरीक लहू लहुल मुल्क व लहुल हम्दु युहयी व युमीतु व हु-व हय्युल-ला यमूतु अ-ब-दन अ-ब-दा जुल-जलालि वल इक् रामि वियदि-हिल खैर व हु-व अला कुल्लि शैइन क़दीर.» तर्जुमा : अल्लाह के सिवा कोई माबूद नहीं इबादत के लायक, वह एक है, उसका कोई साझीदार नहीं, सबकुछ उसी का है. और सारी तारीफ़ें उसी अल्लाह के लिए है. वही जिलाता है और वही मारता है. और वोह जिन्दा है, उसे हरगिज़ कभी मौत नहीं आएगी. वोह बड़े जलाल और बुजुर्गी वाला है. अल्लाह के हाथ में हर तरह कि भलाई है और वोह हर चीज़ पर क़ादिर है.५ : पांचवाँ कलमा इस्तिग़फ़ार :अस्तग़-फिरुल्ला- ह रब्बी मिन कुल्लि जाम्बिन अज-नब-तुहु अ-म-द-न अव् ख-त-अन सिर्रन औ अलानियतंव् व अतूवु इलैहि मिनज-जम्बिल-लजी ला अ-अलमु इन्-न-क अन्-त अल्लामुल गुयूबी व् सत्तारुल उवूबि व् गफ्फा-रुज्जुनुब ि वाला हो-ल वला कुव्-व-त इल्ला बिल्लाहिल अलिय्यील अजीम.» तर्जुमा : मै अपने परवरदिगार (अल्लाह) से अपने तमाम गुनाहो कि माफ़ी मांगता हुँ जो मैंने जान-बूझकर किये या भूल कर किये, छिप कर किये या खुल्लम खुल्ला किये और तौबा करता हु मैं उस गुनाह से, जो मैं जनता हु और उस गुनाह से जो मैं नहीं जानता. या अल्लाह बेशक़ तू गैब कि बाते जानने वाला और ऐबों को छिपाने वाला है और गुनाहो को बख्शने वाला है और (हम मे) गुनाहो से बचने और नेकी करने कि ताक़त नहीं अल्लाह के बगैर जो के बोहोत बुलंद वाला है.

----------


## suketu

बेहतरिन और नायाब पोस्ट है अरमान जी .....

----------


## rehan0101

शुक्रिया भाई होंसला अफजाई के लिए

----------


## rehan0101

Zamin Par Taare Nahi..Aasman Pe Qabar Nahi..Insan Ko Sabar Nahi..Quran Me Jhuth Nahi..Sajde Me Jis Ka Sar Nahi..Jannat Me Uska Ghar Nahi...Na sawaro is jism ko itni shiddat se,Is jism ko to mitti me mil jana he,Sawarna he to apni rooh ko sawaro,Kyon ki rooh ko hi to khuda k ghar jaana he.

----------


## rehan0101

Bahut hi pyara mesg hai jarur padna...Bibi Amina Farmati Hai KiJab MOHAMMAD SALLAHOALAIHI WASALLAM Mere PaitMain Aye Tuo 1 Badal KaTukda Asman Pe Wird Hua,.Mein Jahan Jati Wo Badal KaTukda Mere Upar ChaonKarta,.Mein Jab Bakriyan CharaneJati To Bakriyan Mere PicheChalti,.Jab Mein Chalti To PatharMere Pero K Niche Narm RuiKi Tarha Ho Jate Aur.JabKuen Se Pani Nikalne JatiTab Pani Upar Chad Jata AurMein Asani Se Pani BhartiThi..Jab Soti To KhubsuratHoorein Mujhe Pankhe SeHawa Deti Aur Rozana 1NABI Mujhe Khwab MeinMubarak Baad Dete The, KiAap Aakhri Nabi Ki Walida Hai..SUBHAN ALLAH...Dua ki guzarish

----------


## rehan0101

Kya Aap Jante hain?.•	SAWAL : Paihle Asman Ka Nam Kya Hai? Aur Woh Kis Cheez Se Bana Hai?.>> JAWAB : Paihle Asman Ka Naam “Raqe’e” Hai Jo Sabz Zamar Se Bana hai..•	SAWAL : Doosre Asman ka Naam Kya Hai? aur Wo Kis Cheez Se Bana Hai?.>> JAWAB : Doosre Asman Ka Naam “Arfaloon” Hai,aur Ye “Chandi” Se Banaya Gaya hai..•	SAWAL : Teesre Asman ka Naam Kya Hai? aur Wo Kis Cheez Se Bana Hai?.>> JAWAB : Teesre Asman Ka Naam “Qidoom” Hai,Jo Surkh “Yaqoot” Ka Bana hai..•	SAWAL : Chauthe Asman ka Naam Kya Hai? Aur Wo Kis Cheez Ka Bana Hai?.>> JAWAB : Chauthe Asman ka Naam “Mao’on” Hai,Aur Wo “Darrah Abyad” Se Bana Hai..•	SAWAL : Panchve Asman Ka Naam Kya Hai? Aur Wo Kis Cheez Se Bana Hai?.>>JAWAB : Panchva Asman Surkh “Sone” ka Hai,Aur Uska Naam “Dabqa” Hai..•	SAWAL : Chhate Asman Ka Naam Kya Hai? Aur Wo Kis Cheez Ka Bana Hai?.>>JAWAB : Chhate Asman Ka Naam “Wafna” Hai,Jo Zard “Yaqoot” Se Bana Hai..•	SAWAL : Saatven Asman Ka Naam Kya Hai? Aur Wo Kis Cheez Ka Bana Hai?.>>JAWAB : Satva Asman Raushan “Noor” Se Banaya Gaya Hai,Aur Uska Naam “Arooba” Hai.{Ruhul Bayan-Jild-01-Safa-No-62}..SAWAL : Arsh-e A'azam ke kitne Parde hain,aur Arsh ke Paay kitne hain?.>>JAWAB : Arsh-e Azam ke 6,00000 parde hain,aur uske 3,60,000 Paay hai.{Nuzhatul Majalis}.SAWAL : Sidratul Muntaha" kya Cheez hai?.>>JAWAB :Sidarah" Ber ka Darakht (ped) hai,jiske Patte "Haathi" ke Kaan ke barabar aur phal Matke ki Tarah Hain.Kaihte hai ke us Darakht (ped) ki 3 Sifte'n hain,ek ye ke Saya Taweel Hai,doosre ye ke uska Maza Lateef hai,teesre ye ke uski Khushbu Lateef hai.{Madarij Un Nubuwwah-Jild-01-Safa-No-300}.•	SAWAL : Sidratul Muntaha” Kis Asman Par Hai?.>> JAWAB : Ek Riwayat Ke Mutabiq Sidaratul Muntaha” Chhate Asman Me Hai,ek Aur Riwayat ke Mutabiq Saatven Asman me hai,In Dono Riwayaton ke Tatbiq IsTarah karte hain ke Iski Jadh To Chhate Asman me Hai,aur Shankhe’n Saathven Asman Me.{Madarij Un Nubuwwah-Jild-01-Safa-No-299}.SAWAL : Sidratul Muntaha" ko Sidratul Muntaha kyun kaihte hai?.>>JAWAB : Is Wajah se kahte hai,Chunki us Jagah Makhlooq ke A'amaal aur unke Uloom Khatm hojate hai,aur Amr Ilahi Nuzool Farmata hai,Ihkame Ilahi Hasil kiye jaate hai.. Farishte"usi ke pas Thaher te hain,usse Aage badhne aur waha se Tajawuz karne ki kisi me Taqat nahi,yahi sab ruk jaate hain... Har woh cheez jo Aalame Sifli se Upar jaati hai,aur har woh cheez jo Aalame Alvi se azQism awaMaro Ihkame Ilahi Nuzool Farmate hai,un sabki Intiha yahi hai... Uske aage kisi Makhlooq ne Tajawuz nahi kiya,Siwa e Wahid ek Zaat ke,aur Woh Zaat hai, Sayedul Ambiya,Nabiyon ke Tajdar Ruhi Fida Janabe Muhammadur RasoolAllah (sallallahu alaihi wasallam) hain Subhan Allah. Agar aap na hote to ye Sidratul Muntaha bhi na hota.Meraj Ki Rat me Jab Hamare Aaqa aur Hazrat Jibraeel (alaihissalam) Sidratul Muntaha par Pahunche to Jibraeel Amin Ruk gaye,aur Farmane lage Ya RasoolAllah! Mera Safar Yahi Khatm hota hai,iske aage ka Safar Aap Tane Tanha Farmayen. Ab agar maine ek Baal ke Barabar bhi, aage Qadam Badhaya to Tajalliye Ilahi se Mere Par Jal kar Raakh Hojayenge,tab mere Aaqa ne aage ka safar kiya.... Isi liye isko Sidratul Muntaha Kahte hai.{Madarij Un Nubuwwah-Jild-01-Safa-No-299}.Qurban Jaana Chahiye Apne Aaqa Par ke Sidaratul Muntaha Aisi Jgah hai Jaha Kisi Makhlooq ki Taqat Nahi Ke Uske Aage ek Bal Barabar bhi Jake dikha sake,Ham Kitne Khush Naseb Hain ke Jaha Mere Aaqa (Sallallahu alaihi wasallam) Gaye,Waha koi Na Jasaka,aur apne AnkhoN se Rab Tabarak Wa Ta’ala ka Deedar Farmaya. Subhan Allah.

----------


## arman 007

बचपन की सबसे प्यारी यादें 
जब नींद आई तो घर  के किसी भी कोने में गिर कर सो गए लेकिन जब आँख खुली तो खुद को बिस्तर पर पाया !
या अल्लाह मेरे माँ बाप पर रहम फरमा ....आमीन

----------


## arman 007

तू  अगर मुझे नवाजे तो ये तेरा करम है मोला 
वरना तेरी रहमतों के काबिल मेरी बन्दगी नहीं है

----------


## bro.ken heart

अंतर्जाल पर भ्रमण के दौरान मुझे इस्लाम से सम्बन्धित एक लेख मिला जिसे यह प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ ! 
लेख का क्रेडिट-भीम सिंह को जाता है जिनके द्वारा यह लेख मूल रूप से प्रकाशित किया गया था !

इस्लाम धर्म क्या है?
**************************************************  **********
हमारे आम देशबंधु्ओं का सामान्य
विचार है कि इस्लाम ‘सिर्फ मुसलमानों’
का धर्म है। इसके प्रवर्तक ह्ज़रत मुहममद
साहब हैं। जो मुसलमानों के पैग़म्बर,
महापुरूष हैं। कु़रआन ‘सिर्फ़ मुसलमानों’
का धर्मग्रंथ है। लेकिन सच्चाई इस से भिन्न
है। स्वंय मुसलमानों के रवैये और आचार
व्यवहार की वजह से यह भ्रम उत्पन्न
हो गया है। वरना अस्ल बात तो यह है
कि इस्लाम पूरी मानवजाति के लिए है,
हज़रत मुहम्मद (ईश्वर की कृपा और
शान्ति हो उन पर) सारे इंसानों के
पैग़म्बर, शुभचिन्तक, उध्दारक और
मार्गदर्शक हैं। और इस्लाम के प्रवर्तक
(Founder) नहीं बल्कि शाशवत (Eternal)
धर्म के आवाहक हैं। कुरआन
पूरी मानवजाति के लिए अवतरित हुआ है।
इस्लाम का अर्थ
इस्लाम, अरबी वर्णमाला के मूल
अक्षर स,ल,म, से बना शब्द है। इन अक्षरों से
बनने वाले शब्द दो अर्थ रखते हैं: एक
शान्ति, दो-आत्मसमर्पण।
इस्लामी परिभाषा में इस्लाम का अर्थ
होता है: ईश्वर के हुक्म, इच्छा, मर्ज़ी और
आदेश-निर्देश के सामने पूर्ण आत्मसमर्पण
करके समपूर्ण व शाशवत शान्ति प्राप्त
करना…अपने व्यक्तित्व व अन्तरात्मा के
प्राति शान्ति, दूसरे तमाम इंसानों के
प्रति शान्ति, अन्य जीवधारियों के
प्रति शान्ति, ईश्वर की सृष्टि के
प्रति शान्ति, इस जीवन के बाद परलोक-
जीवन में शान्ति।
इस्लाम का मूल-ग्रंथ
क़ुरआन इस्लाम का मूल-ग्रंथ है। यह
प्रथम अक्षर से अंतिम अक्षर तक ईश-
वाणी है। विश्व के समस्त धर्मों के
मूलग्रंथों से भिन्न क़ुरआन
की ऐतिहासिकता एवं विशवसनीयता
शोध व रिकार्ड के मापदंड से प्रमाणिक
है। यह ईश्वर की ओर से, फरिशतों
‘जिब्रील’ के माध्यम से 17 अगस्त 610 ई०
को मक्का (अरब देश) के एक पहाड़
की गुफ़ा ‘हिरा’ में (जो आज भी पूर्वत:
मौजूद है) हज़रत मुहम्मद (सल्ल०) की 40 वर्ष
की उम्र में उन पर अवतरित होना शुरू हुआ
जो परिस्थिति एवं आवशयकतानुसार
थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके, आप (सल्ल०) के
देहावसान (5 जून, 632 ई०) के तीन महीने
पहले तक अवतरित होता रहा। अवतरित अंश
को तुरंत लिख लिया जाता। ऐसे
लिपिकों की कुल संख्या 41 है उन सब के
नाम, पिता के नाम, क़बीले के नाम
इतिहास के पन्नों में उसी समय से सुरक्षित
हैं। आप (सल्ल०) के तीसरे
उत्तराधिकारी हज़रत उस्मान (रज़ि०) ने
पूर्ण ग्रंथ की सात प्रतियां तैयार कराके
इस्लामी राष्ट्र के प्रमुख केन्द्रों पर
भिजवाईं, उन में से कुछ प्रतियां आज
भी ताशक़न्द, इस्तंबूल आदि के
संग्रहालयों में सुरक्षित हैं।
कुरआन में आध्यात्मिक व भौतिक
जीवन की सारी मूल-शिक्षाएं समाहित
हैं। व्यक्तिगत, दाम्पत्य, पारिवारिक,
सामाजिक, सामूहिक सारे आदेश-निर्देश
वर्णित हैं। वैचारिक, बौध्दिक, आर्थिक,
व्यापारिक, प्रशासनिक, सामरिक,
अपराध व दंड संबंधी, तथा राष्ट्रीय व
अंन्तर्राष्ट्रीय नियम व क़ानून
की मौलिक रूप-रेखा सुनिश्चित कर
दी गई हैं।
इंसान क्यों पैदा किया गया है?
उसकी सृष्टि का मूल उद्देश्य क्या है?
ईश्वर से इसका संबंध क्या है? इस संबंध के
तक़ाज़े क्या हैं? इन्सान और विशाल
सृष्टि में क्या संबंध है? क्या चीज़
हानिकारक व अवैध है, क्या लाभदायक
और वैध है? क्या उचित है, क्या अनुचित है?
जु़ल्म क्या है, इंसाफ़ क्या है? इस जीवन के
बाद क्या है? परलोक, स्वर्ग, नरक
की वास्तविकता क्या है? कैसे लोग
स्वर्ग में जाएंगे और कैसे लोग नरक में?
मानव पर मानव के हक़ व अधिकार क्या हैं और
ईश्वर के अधिकार हक़ क्या हैं? एकेशवरवाद
की विशुध्द वास्तविकता क्या है?
शिर्क (अनेकेश्वरवाद) की वास्तविकता,
प्रभाव एवं परिणाम क्या हैं? ज़ालिम,
सरकश अन्यायी, व्यभिचारी,
अत्याचारी इन्सानों और क़ौमों के
साथ प्राचीन युगों में ईश्वर की ओर से दंड
व विनाश का इतिहास क्या है? मानव-
समानता व एकता की दृढ़ बुनियाद
क्या हैं? दुर्बलों, ग़रीबों,
दरिद्ररों अनाथों, अबलाओं, असहायों,
महरूमों मज्ञलूमों व पीड़ितों के
अधिकार, माता-पिता, सन्तान, पति-
पत्नी, रिश्तेदारों, पड़ोसियों के
अधिकार व कर्तव्य क्या क्या हैं? …
आदि अनेकानेक विषयों पर आदेश व नियम
क़ुरआन में वर्णित हैं।
द्वितीय श्रेणी का स्रोत-‘हदीस’
क़ुरआन की बातें सैध्दान्तिक व
मौलिक स्तर की हैं। उन सब
को व्यावहारिक व विस्तृत स्तर पर करने,
कहने, समझाने और आदर्श व नमूना बनकर पेश
करने का काम हज़रत मुहम्मद (सल्ल०) ने
किया।
इस पूरी प्रक्रिया के लिखित व
प्रमाणिक रिकार्ड को हदीस
कहा जाता है। आज ऐसी बेशुमार हदीसें,
पूरी प्रमाणिकता के साथ कई भाषाओं
में, संसार के अनेक क्षेत्रों में, पुस्तक-रूप में
उपलब्ध हैं।

----------


## bro.ken heart

हालिया मुसलमान ...
भाग - 1
सही बात कहूँ तो हर तरफ़ मुस्लिम-मुस्लिम हो रही हैं, मुस्लिमो पर जुल्मो सितम की तरह-तरह की व्याख्याए की जा रही हैं, मगर आप ढूँढने जाओ तो आपको एक भी मुस्लिम नहीं मिलेगा, आपको सुन्नी मिलेंगे, वहाबी मिलेंगे, देवबंदी मिलेंगे, शिया मिलेंगे, बरेलवी मिलेंगे, मस्लकी मिलेंगे । मुसलमान नहीं मिलेंगे, अगर इन्हें मौका मिल जाए तो दूसरे फिरक़े वालो को नेस्तो नाबूद करने में ये चुकेंगे नहीं,
इनकी आपसी नफ़रतो का आलम खौफनाक मुकाम तक पहुँच चुका हैं, यही वजह हैं की जुल्मो सितम के ख़िलाफ़ मुस्लिमो में से कोई मज़बूत आवाज़ नहीं उठती और न ही इस तरह के हालात में उठ सकती हैं, इस्लाम के कथित ठेकेदार इस्लाम से ज़्यादा अपने-अपने गल्लो की हिफ़ाज़त में उलझे हैं और इनकी तमाम व्याख्याए सिर्फ़ और सिर्फ़ गल्लो की आमदनी को मज़बूत करने के लिहाज़ से ही होती हैं, अवाम मरे, खपे और नेस्तो नाबूद हो जाए इससे इन्हें कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता मगर कोई इनके गल्ले से 10 रूपये भी निकाल ले तो यकीन मानिये इस्लाम ख़तरे में आ जाता हैं और आसमान सर पे उठा लेते हैं,
मैं ख़ामोशी से ये सब मान लेने वालो के और इस तरह जज्बातों के कारोबार करने वालो के मुंह पे थूकता हूँ, अगर मुस्लिमो में से इन बुराइयों को जड़ से ख़त्म नहीं किया गया तो वक़्त तो अपनी चाल चल ही रहा है ।।

----------


## bro.ken heart

∗ Dr. Morris Bokay’s Journey of Faith …
डॉ मौरिस बुकाय फ्रांस के सबसे बड़े
डाक्टर थे, और उनका धर्म ईसाई था ॥
1898 मे जब मिस्र मे लाल सागर के किनारे
एक अति प्राचीन मानव शरीर
मिला जो आश्चर्यजनक रूप से
हज़ारों साल गुजर जाने के बाद
भी सुरक्षित था, सभी को इस मृत शरीर
का रहस्य जानने
की उत्सुकता रहती थी इसीलिए इस
शरीर को 1981 मे चिकित्सकीय खोज के
लिए फ्रांस मंगवाया गया और इस शरीर
पर डाक्टर मौरिस ने परीक्षण किए ….
परीक्षणों से डाक्टर मौरिस ने निष्कर्ष
निकाले कि जिस व्यक्ति की ये मृत देह है
उसकी मौत समुद्र मे डूबने के कारण हुई
थी क्योंकि डाक्टर मौरिस को उस मृत
शरीर मे समुद्री नमक का कुछ भाग
मिला था, साथ ही ये
भी पता चला कि इस व्यक्ति को डूबने के
कुछ ही समय बाद पानी से बाहर निकाल
लिया गया था ….
लेकिन ये बात डाक्टर मौरिस के समक्ष अब भी एक
पहेली थी कि आखिर ये शरीर अपनी मौत
के हजारो साल बाद भी सड़ गल कर नष्ट
क्यों नहीं हुआ ….
तभी उन्हें अपने एक सहकर्मी से
पता चला कि मुस्लिम लोग बिना जांच
रिपोर्ट के सामने आए ही ये कह रहे हैं कि ये
व्यक्ति समुद्र मे डूब कर मरा था, और ये मृत
देह उस फिरऔन की है जिसने अल्लाह के
नबी हजरत मूसा (अलैहि सलाम) और उनके
अनुयायियों का कत्ले आम
कराना चाहा था, क्योंकि फिरऔन
की लाश के सदा सुरक्षित रहने और उसके
समुद्र मे डूब कर मरने की बात उनकी पवित्र
पुस्तक कुरान मे लिखी है जिसपर
वो विश्वास करते हैं …
मौरिस को ये सोचकर बहुत हैरत हुई कि इस
मृत देह के समुद्र मे डूब कर मरने की जिस बात
का पता मैंने बड़ी बड़ी अत्याधुनिक
मशीनों की सहायता से
लगाया वो बात मुस्लिमों को पहले से
कैसे मालूम चल गई ? और जबकि इस लाश के
अपनी मृत्यु के हजारों साल बाद भी नष्ट
न होने का पता 1981से महज़ 83 साल पहले
चला है, तो उनकी कुरान मे ये बात 1400
साल पहले कैसे लिख ली गई ??
इस शरीर की मौत के हजारों साल बाद
भी इस शरीर के बचे रह जाने का कोई
वैज्ञानिक कारण डाक्टर मौरिस
या अन्य वैज्ञानिक जब पता न लगा सके
तो इसे ईश्वर के चमत्कार के अतिरिक्त और
क्या माना जा सकता था ??
बाइबल के आधार पर भी मृत देह के मिलने
की लोकेशन और चिकित्सकीय परीक्षण
के आधार पर उस मृत शरीर की लगभग 3000
वर्ष की उम्र होने के कारण मौरिस को ये
विश्वास तो हो रहा था कि ये शरीर
फिरऔन का ही है, अत: डाक्टर ने फिरऔन
के विषय मे अधिक जानने के लिए तौरात
शरीफ (बाइबल : ओल्ड टेस्टामेण्ट)
का अध्ययन करने का निर्णय किया,
लेकिन तौरात मे उन्हें सिर्फ
इतना लिखा हुआ मिला कि फिरऔन और
उसकी फौज समुद्र मे डूब गए और उनमें से एक
भी नहीं बचा . लेकिन फिरऔन की लाश
का कहीं जिक्र तक न था …
मौरिस के ज़हन मे कई सवाल खटकते रहे, और
आखिरकार वो इन सवालों के जवाब
हासिल करने सऊदी अरब मे चल रही एक
बड़ी मेडिकल सेमिनार मे हिस्सा लेने पहुंच
गए, जहाँ उन्होंने फिरऔन की मृत देह के
परीक्षण मे जो पाया वो बताया,
उसी वक्त डाक्टर मौरिस की बात सुनकर
एक मुस्लिम डाक्टर ने कुरान पाक खोलकर
सूरह यूनुस की ये आयत पढ़कर सुना दी कि…
 अल कुरान : “इसलिए हम तेरे जिस्म
को बचा लेंगे, ताकि तू अपने बाद वालों के
लिए एक निशानी हो जाए ! बेशक बहुत से
लोग हमारी निशानियों की तरफ से
लापरवाह रहते हैं ” - [सुरह: यूनुस:आयत-92]
इस आयत का डाक्टर मौरिस बुकाय पर कुछ
ऐसा असर पड़ा कि उसी वक्त खड़े होकर
उन्होने ये ऐलान कर दिया कि- “मैने आज से
इस्लाम कुबूल कर लिया, और इस पवित्र
कुरान पर विश्वास कर लिया ”
इसके बाद अपने वतन फ्रान्स वापस जाकर
कई साल तक डाक्टर मौरिस कुरान और
साइंस पर रिसर्च करते रहे, और फिर उसके
बाद कुरआन के साइंसी चमत्कारों के विषय
मे ऐसी ऐसी किताबें लिखी जिन्होंने
दुनियाभर मे धूम मचा दी थी

----------


## bro.ken heart

∗ इस्लामी विरोधी डच
राजनेता अनार्ड वॉन डूर्न ने
अपनाया इस्लाम ….
**************************************************  **********
क्या ये संभव है कि जीवन भर आप जिस
विचारधारा का विरोध करते आए
हों एक मोड़ पर आकर आप उसके
अनुनायी बन जाएं. कुछ ऐसा ही हुआ है
नीदरलैंड में.लंबे समय तक इस्लाम
की आलोचना करने वाले डच
राजनेता अनार्ड वॉन डूर्न ने अब इस्लाम
धर्म कबूल कर लिया है.
अनार्ड वॉन डूर्न नीदरलैंड की घोर
दक्षिणपंथी पार्टी पीवीवी यानि फ्रीडम
पार्टी के महत्वपूर्ण सदस्य रह चुके हैं. यह
वही पार्टी है जो अपने इस्लाम
विरोधी सोच और इसके कुख्यात
नेता गिर्टी वाइल्डर्स के लिए
जानी जाती रही है.
मगर वो पांच साल पहले की बात थी.
इसी साल यानी कि 2013 के मार्च में
अर्नाड डूर्न ने इस्लाम धर्म क़बूल करने
की घोषणा की.
नीदरलैंड के सांसद गिर्टी वाइल्डर्स ने
2008 में एक इस्लाम विरोधी फ़िल्म
‘फ़ितना’ बनाई थी. इसके विरोध में पूरे
विश्व में तीखी प्रतिक्रियाएं हुईं थीं.
“मैं पश्चिमी यूरोप और नीदरलैंड के और
लोगों की तरह ही इस्लाम
विरोधी सोच रखता था. जैसे कि मैं ये
सोचता था कि इस्लाम बेहद असहिष्णु है,
महिलाओं के साथ ज्यादती करता है,
आतंकवाद को बढ़ावा देता है.
पूरी दुनिया में इस्लाम के ख़िलाफ़ इस तरह
के पूर्वाग्रह प्रचलित हैं.”
अनार्ड डूर्न जब पीवीवी में शामिल हुए
तब पीवीवी एकदम नई पार्टी थी.
मुख्यधारा से अलग-थलग थी. इसे
खड़ा करना एक चुनौती थी. इस दल
की अपार संभावनाओं को देखते हुए
अनार्ड ने इसमें शामिल होने
का फ़ैसला लिया.
» पहले इस्लाम विरोधी थे अनार्ड :
पार्टी के मुसलमानों से जुड़े विवादास्पद
विचारों के बारे में जाने जाते थे. तब वे
भी इस्लाम विरोधी थे.
वे कहते हैं, “उस समय पश्चिमी यूरोप और
नीदरलैंड के बहुत सारे लोगों की तरह
ही मेरी सोच भी इस्लाम विरोधी थी.
जैसे कि मैं ये सोचता था कि इस्लाम बेहद
असहिष्णु है, महिलाओं के साथ
ज्यादती करता है, आतंकवाद
को बढ़ावा देता है. पूरी दुनिया में
इस्लाम के ख़िलाफ़ इस तरह के पूर्वाग्रह
प्रचलित हैं.”
अनार्ड वॉन ने लंबे समय तक इस्लाम
का विरोध करने के बाद अब इस्लाम धर्म
क़बूल कर लिया है.साल 2008 में
जो इस्लाम विरोधी फ़िल्म ‘फ़ितना’
बनी थी तब अनार्ड ने उसके प्रचार प्रसार
में बढ़-चढ़ कर हिस्सा लिया था. इस
फ़िल्म से मुसलमानों की भावनाओं
को काफ़ी ठेस पहुंची थी. वे बताते हैं,
“‘फ़ितना’ पीवीवी ने बनाई थी. मैं तब
पीवीवी का सदस्य था. मगर मैं ‘फ़ितना’
के निर्माण में कहीं से शामिल नहीं था.
हां, इसके वितरण और प्रोमोशन
का हिस्सा ज़रूर था.” अनार्ड को कहीं से
भी इस बात का अंदेशा नहीं हुआ कि ये
फ़िल्म लोगों में किसी तरह
की नाराज़गी, आक्रोश या तकलीफ़
पैदा करने वाली है. वे आगे कहते हैं, “अब
महसूस होता है कि अनुभव और
जानकारी की कमी के कारण मेरे विचार
ऐसे थे. आज इसके लिए मैं वाक़ई शर्मिंदा हूं.”
» सोच कैसे बदली ?
अनार्ड ने बताया, “जब फ़िल्म ‘फ़ितना’
बाज़ार में आई तो इसके ख़िलाफ़ बेहद
नकारात्मक प्रतिक्रिया हुई. आज मुझे बेहद
अफ़सोस हो रहा है कि मैं उस फ़िल्म
की मार्केटिंग में शामिल था.”
नीदरलैंड के सांसद गिर्टी वाइल्डर्स ने
2008 में इस्लाम की आलोचना करने
वाली एक फ़िल्म बनाई थी.
» इस्लाम के बारे में अनार्ड के विचार
आख़िर कैसे बदलने शुरू हुए ?
वे बताते हैं, “ये सब बेहद आहिस्ता-
आहिस्ता हुआ. पीवीवी यानि फ़्रीडम
पार्टी में रहते हुए आख़िरी कुछ महीनों में
मेरे भीतर कुछ शंकाएं उभरने लगी थीं.
पीवीवी के विचार इस्लाम के बारे में
काफ़ी कट्टर थें, जो भी बातें वे कहते थे वे
क़ुरान या किसी किताब से ली गई
होती थीं.” इसके बाद दो साल पहले
अनार्ड ने पार्टी में अपनी इन आशंकाओं पर
सबसे बात भी करनी चाही. पर किसी ने
ध्यान नहीं दिया. तब उन्होंने क़ुरान
पढ़ना शुरू किया. यही नहीं,
मुसलमानों की परंपरा और संस्कृति के बारे
में भी जानकारियां जुटाने लगें.
» मस्जिद पहुंचे :
अनार्ड वॉन डूर्न इस्लाम विरोध से
इस्लाम क़बूल करने तक के सफ़र के बारे में कहते
हैं, “मैं अपने एक सहयोगी से इस्लाम और
क़ुरान के बारे में हमेशा पूछा करता था. वे
बहुत कुछ जानते थे, मगर सब कुछ नहीं. इसलिए
उन्होंने मुझे मस्जिद जाकर ईमाम से बात
करने की सलाह दी.” उन्होंने बताया,
“पीवीवी पार्टी की पृष्ठभूमि से होने के
कारण मैं वहां जाने से डर रहा था. फिर
भी गया. हम वहां आधा घंटे के लिए गए थे,
मगर चार-पांच घंटे बात करते रहे.”
अनार्ड ने इस्लाम के बारे में अपने ज़ेहन में
जो तस्वीर खींच रखी थी, मस्जिद जाने
और वहां इमाम से बात करने के बाद उन्हें
जो पता चला वो उस तस्वीर से
अलहदा था. वे जब ईमाम से मिले तो उनके
दोस्ताने रवैये से बेहद चकित रह गए.
उनका व्यवहार खुला था. यह उनके लिए
बेहद अहम पड़ाव साबित हुआ. इस मुलाक़ात
ने उन्हें इस्लाम को और जानने के लिए
प्रोत्साहित किया. वॉन डूर्न के मस्जिद
जाने और इस्लाम के बारे में जानने की बात
फ़्रीडम पार्टी के उनके
सहयोगियों को पसंद नहीं आई. वे चाहते
थे कि वे वही सोचें और जानें
जो पार्टी सोचती और बताती है.
» अंततः इस्लाम क़बूल लिया :
फ़्रीडम पार्टी के नेता गीर्ट वाइलडर्स
नीदरलैंड में बुर्के पर रोक लगाने की वकालत
करते आए हैं. मगर इस्लाम के बारे में
जानना एक बात है और इस्लाम धर्म क़बूल
कर लेना दूसरी बात. पहले पहले अर्नाड के
दिमाग़ में इस्लाम धर्म क़बूल करने की बात
नहीं थी. उनका बस एक ही उद्देश्य था,
इस्लाम के बारे में ज्यादा से
ज्यादा जानना. साथ ही वे ये
भी जानना चाहते थे कि जिन
पूर्वाग्रहों के बारे में लोग बात करते हैं, वह
सही है या यूं ही उड़ाई हुई. इन सबमें उन्हें
साल-डेढ़ साल लग गए. अंत में वे इस निष्कर्ष
पर पहुंचे कि इस्लाम की जड़ें
दोस्ताना और सूझ बूझ से भरी हैं. इस्लाम
के बारे में ख़ूब पढने, बातें करने और
जानकारियां मिलने के बाद
अंततः उन्होंने अपना धर्म बदल लिया.
अनार्ड के इस्लाम क़बूलने के बाद बेहद
मुश्किलों से गुज़रना पड़ा. वे कहते हैं, “मुझपर
फ़ैसला बदलने के लिए काफ़ी दबाव डाले
गए. अब मुझे ये समझ में आ रहा था कि मेरे
देश नीदरलैंड में लोगों के विचार और
सूचनाएं कितनी ग़लत हैं.”
» परिवार और दोस्तों को झटका :
अनार्ड अब इस्लाम को दोस्ताना और
सूझ बूझ से भरे संबंधों वाला मानते हैं.
परिवार वाले और दोस्त मेरे फ़ैसले से
अचंभित रह गए. मेरे इस सफ़र के बारे में केवल
मां और मंगेतर को पता था.
दूसरों को इसकी कोई जानकारी नहीं थे.
इसलिए उन्हें अनार्ड के मुसलमान बन जाने से
झटका लगा. कुछ लोगों को ये
पब्लिसिटी स्टंट लगा, तो कुछ
को मज़ाक़.
अनार्ड कहते हैं कि अगर ये
पब्लिसिटी स्टंट होता तो दो-तीन
महीने में ख़त्म हो गया होता. वे कहते हैं,
“मैं बेहद धनी और भौतिकवादी सोच
वाले परिवार से हूं. मुझे हमेशा अपने भीतर
एक ख़ालीपन महसूस होता था. मुस्लिम
युवक के रूप में अब मैं ख़ुद को एक संपूर्ण इंसान
महसूस करने लगा हूं. वो ख़ालीपन भर
गया है.” (बीबीसी से बातचीत पर
आधारित)

----------


## bro.ken heart

वैदिक धर्म और इस्लाम
वेद मनुष्य इतिहास के प्राचीनतम ग्रंथ माने जाते हैं। वैदिक सभ्यता ने न केवल भारत बल्कि एशिया, मिस्र, इराक, ईरान, यूनान और चीन तक की सभ्यताओं को प्रभावित किया है। अरस्तु भी इन ग्रंथों से बेहद प्रभावित थे।
इसलिए कहा जा सकता है कि वेदों ने समकालीन सभ्यताओं और कालांतर में उदय हुए धर्मों पर खासा प्रभाव छोड़ा है। वेद के कई हिस्से हैं उनमें से एक है इस्लाम और दूसरा है बौद्ध। हालांकि हिंदुत्व वेदों पर ही आधारित है पर उसमें भी ऐसी कई बातें हैं जो वेद विरूद्ध हैं। कहना चाहिए की हिन्दू धर्म वेदों की राह से भटक गया है।
* धर्मों की समानता : वेद और कुरआन शरीफ का संदेश एक ही है, लेकिन यह बात न मुसलमान मानेंगे और न ही हिंदू। समानता या समन्वय की बात करना कट्टरपंथ के लिहाज से उचित नहीं है और हम इस आलेख के माध्यम से यह करना भी नहीं चाहते। हो सकता है कि हिंदू यह कहें कि कुरआन तो वेद की जिरॉक्स है या मुसलमान कहें कि यही अब नए रूप में अंतिम है। लेकिन सत्य यह है कि वेद और कुरआन में बहुत कुछ समानता हैं।
* ईश्*वर की वाणी : कहते हैं कि वेद ईश्वर की वाणी है। चार ही ऋषि थे जिन्होंने यह वाणी सुनी। दुनिया में चार किताबें ही नाजिल हई है। ऋषि जब हिमालय की गुफा में तपस्या में लीन थे तब उनके कानों ने इस वाणी को सुना। कुरआन शरीफ भी खुदा की आवाज है। जब हजरत मोहम्मद साहब गार-ए-ह*िरा में इबादत करते थे तब उनके कानों ने कुरआन की आयतें सुनीं। दोनों ही धर्म को आसमानी धर्म माना जाता है।
* एकेश्वरवादी धर्म : 'एको ब्रह्म द्वितीय नास्ति' अर्थात वेद कहते हैं कि वह ईश्वर एक ही है उसके अलावा कोई दूसरा ईश्वर नहीं है। ब्रह्म ही सत्य है। तर्कशास्त्री या दार्शनिक लोग ईश्वर और ब्रह्म में फर्क करते हैं। हम यहां उस फर्क की बात नहीं करते। ब्रह्म को प्रचलित भाषा में ईश्वर, परमेश्वर और परमात्मा कहा जाता है। उस परम शक्ति को ही वेद निराकर मानते हैं। ईश्वर अनेक नहीं है। एकेश्वरवादी है वेद।
'ला इलाह इल अल्लाह' अर्थात इस्लाम में भी कहा गया है कि वह अल्लाह एक ही है उसके सिवाय दूसरा कोई माबूद नहीं। अर्थात उस एक अल्लाह के अलावा कोई दूसरा अल्लाह नहीं है और वे किसी भी आकार-प्रकार के नहीं है। अल्लाह निराकार है। शक्ति के प्रचलित नामों अम्बा, अक्का के पर्यायवाची इला या एला से अल्लाह और इलाह शब्द बने हैं, ऐसा भाषाविद् मानते हैं।
* संस्कृत और अरबी : दुनिया की दो ही रुहानी भाषाएं हैं और इनका गहन अध्ययन करने पर पता चलेगा कि ऐसे ढेर सारे शब्द हैं जो संस्कृत में भी मिलते हैं और अरबी में भी। संस्कृत में ईश्वर को कहा जाता है हरम्। हरम मुसलमानों का मरकज है जिसे 'मस्जिद अल हरम' या 'अल्लाह की मस्जिद' कहा जाता है।
अस्वाद शब्द संस्कृत के अश्वेत शब्द से निकला है,जिसका अर्थ है काला। इस्लाम का मरकज है 'मस्जिद अल अस्वाद' (अश्वेत मस्जिद)। यह संयोग नहीं है की 'मस्जिद अल अस्वाद' का रंग अश्वेत है। ज्योतिपीठों में शिवलिंग का रंग अश्वेत होता है, अल-अस्वाद का रंग भी अश्वेत है।
* मूर्ति भंजक धर्म : माना जाता है कि इस्लाम मूर्ति भंजकों का धर्म है अर्थात बुत परस्ती को इस्लाम विरुद्ध माना गया है। उसी तरह यजुर्वेद के बत्*तीसवें अध्*याय में लिखा है 'न तस्य प्रतिमा: अस्ति' अर्थात उस परमेश्वर की प्रतिमा नहीं बनाई जा सकती, क्योंकि वह निराकार है। कि*सी मूर्ति* में ईश्*वर के बसने या ईश्*वर का प्रत्*यक्ष दर्शन करने का कथन वेदसम्*मत नहीं है। प्रतिमा पूजना वेद विरुद्ध है।
बुद्ध की प्रतिमा के कारण बुत परस्ती शब्द की उत्पत्ति हुई और काफिर वह जो ईश्वर को नहीं मानता। उस दौर में यह माना जाता था कि बौद्ध लोग अनिश्वरवादी है, लेकिन यह अपनी-अपनी समझ का फेर है।
उपरोक्त जैसी हजारों बाते हैं जो हमें इस्लाम और हिन्दुत्व में समानता का आभास दिलाती हैं और भाई चारे का संदेश देती हैं, लेकिन किसी को भी न वेद पढ़ने की फुरसत हैं और न ही कुरआन। आमिन।
कह दीजिए कि वह अल्लाहतआला एक ही है।- कुरआन 112:1
वह सिर्फ एक ही है बगैर किसी दूसरे के।- छन्दोग्य उपनिशद 6-2:1

----------


## bro.ken heart

वैदिक धर्म और इस्लाम (भाग 2)
∗ दुनिया में इतने धर्म कैसे बने ? …
**************************************************  **********
(इसको पढने में आपके 10 मिनट ज़रूर लगेगे
लेकिन “आपको बहुत सारी बातें स्पष्ट”
हो जाएँगी.
* मानव इतिहास का अध्ययन करने से
पता चलता है कि इस धरती पर ईश्वर ने
अलग अलग जगह मानव नहीं बसाए,
* अपितु एक ही मानव से सारा संसार
फैला है। निम्नलिखित तथ्यों पर ध्यान
दें, आपके अधिकांश संदेह खत्म हो जाएंगे।
* सारे मानव का मूलवंश एक ही पुरूष तक
पहुंचता है, ईश्वर ने सर्वप्रथम विश्व के एक
छोटे से कोने धरती पर मानव का एक
जोड़ा बसाया
* जिनको मुस्लिम ‘आदम’(अलैहीस्सलाम)
तथा ‘हव्वा’ कहते हैं. उन्हीं दोनों पति-
पत्नी से मनुष्य की उत्पत्ति का आरम्भ
हुआ
* जिनको हिन्दू मनु और शतरूपा कहते हैं
तो क्रिस्चियन ‘एडम’ और ‘ईव’.
* जिनका विस्तारपूर्वक उल्लेख, पवित्र
ग्रन्थ क़ुरआन (230-38)
* तथा भविष्य पुराण प्रतिसर्ग पर्व खण्ड
1 अध्याय 4
* और बाइबल उत्पत्ति (2/6-25) और दूसरे
अनेक ग्रन्थों में किया गया है।
* उनका जो धर्म था उसी को हम
“इस्लाम” कहते हैं,
* जो आज तक “सुरक्षित” है।
* ईश्वर ने मानव को संसार में
बसाया तो, अपने बसाने के “उद्देश्य से
अवगत” कराने के लिए हरयुग में मानव ही में
से कुछ पवित्र लोगों का चयन – नियुक्त
किया ताकि वह “मानव मार्गदर्शन” कर
शकें।
* वह हर देश और हर युग में भेजे गए,
उनकी संख्या एक लाख चौबीस हज़ार
तक पहुंचती है,
* इनको इस्लाम में “ईशदूत या पैगम्बर”
या “रसूल” कहते हैं.
* वह अपने समाज के श्रेष्ठ लोगों में से होते
थे तथा हर प्रकार के दोषों से मुक्त होते
थे।
* उन सब का संदेश एक ही था कि “केवल
एक ईश्वर की पूजाकी जाए, मुर्ति-
पूजा से बचा जाए, तथा सारे मानव
समान हैं”. उनमें जाति अथवा वंश के
आधार पर कोई भेदभाव नहीं।
* कई ईशदूत का संदेश उन्हीं की जाति तक
सीमित होता था क्योंकि मानव ने
इतनी प्रगति न की थी तथा एक देश
का दूसरे देशों से सम्बन्ध नहीं था।
* उनके समर्थन के लिए उनको कुछ
चमत्कारिक शक्तिया (मौजज़े)
भी दी जाती थीं जैसे,
* मुर्दे को जीवित कर देना, अंधे की आँखें
सही कर देना, चाँद को दो टूकड़े कर
देना आदि।
* लेकिन यह एक “ऐतिहासिक तथ्य” है
कि पहले तो लोगों ने उन्हें ईश्दूत मानने से
इनकार किया कि, उनके बारे में कहते थे
की वह तो हमारे ही जैसा शरीर रखने
वाले हैं फिर जब उनमें असाधारण गुण देख
कर उन पर श्रृद्धा भरी नज़र
डाली तो किसी ने उनकी बात
को मान लिया.
* ऐसे लोग “इस्लाम” पर कायम रहे
* और किसी समूह ने उन्हें “ईश्वर
का अवतार” मान लिया तो किसी ने
उन्हें “ईश्वर की सन्तान” मान कर
“उन्हीं की पूजा” आरम्भ कर दी। ऐसे लोग
“इस्लाम” से बहार हो गए और अपने धर्म
की शुरुआत, “उन्होंने खुद की”
* ईशदूत के अलावा भी “कई अच्छे लोगों”
को “ऐसी उपाधि” दे दी गई.
* उदाहरण स्वरूप “गौतम बुद्ध” को देखिए,
* बौद्ध मत के गहरे अध्ययन से केवल
इतना पता चलता है कि उन्हों ने
“ब्राह्मणवाद की बहुत सी ग़लतियों”
की सुधार की थी तथा “विभिन्न
पूज्यों का खंडन” किया था और
कहा था की “में सिर्फ ईश्वर
का रास्ता बताने वाला हूँ , “ईश्वर
नहीं”.
* परन्तु उनकी मृत्यु के एक शताब्दी भी न
गुज़री थी कि वैशाली की सभा में उनके
अनुयाइयों ने
उनकी सारी शिक्षाओंको बदल डाला
* और बुद्ध के नाम से ऐसे “विश्वास” नियत
किए जिस में ईश्वर का कहीं भी कोई
वजूद-अस्तित्व नहीं था।
* फिर तीन चार शताब्दियों के भीतर
बौद्ध धर्म के पंडितों ने कश्मीरमें
आयोजित
* “एक सभा में उन्हें सामूहिक रूप से ईश्वर
का अवतार मान लिया”।
** इसी तरह “कई युग के लोगों” ने अपने
“राजा-महाराजाओ” को ये उपाधि दे
दी. राजा अपने दरबार में बहुत सारे
“कलाकारों के साथ-साथ कवि”
भी रखते थे,
* “ऐसे कवि दरबार में बने रहने के लिए
राजा की खूब प्रशंसा लिखा करते थे”,
* यहाँ तक की उन्हें “ईश्वर” से
मिला दिया करते थे.
** एक लम्बा समय बीतने के बाद,
“उनकी लिखी कविताओं” से भी लोग
“अपने स्वर्गवासी राजा को ईश्वर”
समझने लगते थे.
* इसके अलावा इन्सान जिस दुसरे इन्सान
या जानवर से डरा,
या जिसको ताकतवर पाया,
या जिससे लाभ दिखा उसकी पूजा शुरू
कर दी.
* “ईशदूत के साथ भी कुछ ऐसा ही हुआ”.
इसे बुद्धि की दुर्बलता कहिए कि जिन
संदेष्टाओं नें मानव को एक ईश्वर की ओर
बुलाया था “उन्हीं को ईश्वर का रूप दे
दिया गया”
* हज़रत मूसा (अलैहिस्सलाम)
को “यहूदी” पूजने लगे जिनको वो मोसेस
कहते हैं,
* हज़रत ईसा (अलेह सलाम)
को “क्रिस्चियनो” ने “ईश्वर का बेटा”
मान लिया, वो उनको “जीसस” कहते हैं,
और वो उनको पूजने लगे.
* हालाँकि ये दोनों भी “ईशदूत” ही थे,
इसे यूं समझीये कि,
* यदि “कोई पत्रवाहक” एक व्यक्ति के
पास उसके “पिता का पत्र” पहुंचाता है
तो उसका कर्तव्य बनता है कि “पत्र”
को पढ़े ता कि अपने “पिता का संदेश”
पा सके
* परन्तु यदि वह पत्र में पाए जाने वाले
संदेश को बन्द कर के रख दे, और “पत्रवाहक
का ऐसा आदर सम्मान” करने लगे कि, “उसे
ही पिता का महत्व” दे बैठे,
* तो इसे क्या ? नाम दिया जाएगा….!
* “आप स्वयं समझ सकते हैं।
* इस तरह “अलग-अलग धर्म” बनते गए.
* आखिर में आज से १४०० साल पहले ईश्वर ने,
“भटके हुए लोगों को सही रास्ता”
दिखाने के लिए “विश्वनायक”
को दुनिया में भेजा,
* जिन्हें हम हज़रत मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहु
अलेही वसल्लम) कहते हैं,
* अब उनके पश्चात कोई संदेष्टा आने
वाला नहीं है,
* ईश्वर ने “अन्तिम संदेष्टा”, “हज़रत मुहम्मद”
को, “सम्पूर्ण
मानवजाति का मार्गदर्शक”, बना कर
भेजा,
* और आप मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहु
अलेही वसल्लम) पर, “अन्तिम ग्रन्थ क़ुरआन
अवतरित किया”
* “जिसका संदेश सम्पूर्ण मानव जाति के
लिए है ना की किसी धर्मविशेष के
लिए”।
* हज़रत मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहु अलैही वसल्लम)
के, समान धरती ने न किसी को देखा न
देख सकती है।
* वही “कल्कि अवतार हैं जिनकी हिन्दु
(वैदिक) समाज में आज
प्रतीक्षा हो रही है”.

----------


## bro.ken heart

वैदिक धर्म और इस्लाम ( भाग 4
∗ इस्लाम से पहले क्या था ? ….
» Islam Se Pahle Kya Tha ???
**************************************************  **********
* प्रायः यह पूछा जाता है कि इस्लाम से
पहले कौन सा धर्म था ?
* अगर इस्लाम ही सच्चा धर्म है
तो क्या उससे पहले के
व्यक्ति की मुक्ति नहीं होगी ?…
* यह अक्सर प्रश्न नॉन-मुस्लिम भाई पूछते
रहते हैं. वैसे इसका एक मुख्य कारण है क्यूं
कि वे समझते हैं कि इस्लाम मुहम्मद
(सलल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम)
द्वारा बनाया गया मात्र 1400 साल
पुराना धर्म है.
* यह प्रश्न भी इसी ग़लतफ़हमी के चलते
ही लोगों के ज़ेहन में रचा बसा है कि,
इस्लाम धर्म केवल 1400 साल पहले से है, और
मुहम्मद (सलल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) उसके
संस्थापक हैं जब कि मुहम्मद
(सलल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) इस्लाम के
संस्थापक नहीं बल्कि अंतिम प्रवर्तक
यानि आखिरी रसूल थे,
* और स्पष्ट है कि जिसका कोई अंतिम
हो उसका कोई पहला भी होगा.
* तो वह पहला कौन है ? कुरआन में कई जगह
इसका ज़िक्र है कि,
** आदम (अलैही सलाम) ही वह प्रथम है.
** वही प्रथम प्रवर्तक यानि ईश्वर के प्रथम
दूत भी थे ,
* जिन्होंने अपनी संतानों को ईश्वरीय
सन्देश पहुँचाया और ईश्वरीय शिक्षा दी,
और जो कुछ भी उन्होंने बताया,
** वही उस वक़्त का इस्लाम था या यूँ कहें
कि उन्हीं से इस्लाम धर्म का आरम्भ हुआ.
* यहाँ यह प्रश्न उठता है कि वह आज के
मुसलमान की तरह नमाज़, रोज़ा करते
अथवा ज़कात आदि देते थे?
* इसका स्पष्ट उत्तर है कि यह
ज़रूरी नहीं कि, उन्हें भी हूबहू ऐसा ही करने
का आदेश हो क्यूं कि मात्र रोज़ा नमाज़
आदि का नाम ही इस्लाम नहीं है ,
** बल्कि ईश्वरीय आदेशों के पालन
का ही इस्लाम है.
*** अतः मुहम्मद सल्ल० से पहले जितने
भी नबी अथवा रसूल अथवा सन्देश वाहक
आये और जिनकी संख्या हदीसों में 1
लाख 24 हज़ार बताई गयी है,
* जो कुरआन के अनुसार अलग क्षेत्रों में अलग
अलग भाषाओँ में उपदेश लेकर आये. उन्होंने
अपने अपने समय में ,
** जो कुछ भी पेश किया वही उस समय
का इस्लाम था.
* यहाँ यह पुष्टि भी बेहद ज़रूरी है कि,
कुरआन हमें यह बताता है कि दुनियां के, हर
क्षेत्र में और राष्ट्र में ईश्वर ने अपना पैग़ाम
पहुँचाने के लिए और सत्य मार्ग बतला ने के
लिए मार्गदर्शक भेजे हैं.
* वह अपने लोगों को जो पैग़ाम देते थे
वही उस समय का इस्लाम था.

----------


## bro.ken heart

वैदिक धर्म और इस्लाम (भाग 3)
क्या इस्लाम वास्तव में वैदिक धर्म का ही प्रसार है??
**************************************************  **********
हालांकि मैं स्वयं
को इतने महत्वपूर्ण विषय पर लिखने के योग
नहीं समझता हूँ लेकिन फिर
भी जो थोड़ी बहुत जानकारी है
उसको आप सभी मित्रो से शेयर
करना चाहता हूँ !! भारतवर्ष इस्लाम और
मुसलमानो के लिए एक महत्वपूर्ण स्थान
रखता है !! पैग़ंबर मोहम्मद साहब के
खलीफा हज़रत अली के अनुसार अल्लाह ने
नबी आदम को दुनिया मे जिस जगह
भेजा वह जगह सारंदीप थी !! यह जगह अब
लंका मे है !! लंका से नबी आदम भारत होते हुए
जेद्दाह (सऊदी अरब) गए और वहाँ हज़रत
हव्वा को लेकर वापस भारत आए और यहीं रहने
लगे, और यहीं उनका वंश बढ़ा, अयोध्या मे हज़रत
शीश कि मज़ार जो हज़रत आदम के तीसरे बेटे थे
इसका सुबूत है!! अब सवाल उठता है कि :
1) जब इस्लाम यह मानता है कि दुनिया मे
सबसे पहले मनुष्य आदम थे और आदम अल्लाह के
नबी और खलीफा थे तो यह बात खुद
ही साबित हो जाती है कि जिस
प्रकार सबसे पहले व्यक्ति भारत मे बसा उस
ही तरह सब से पहला धर्म , सबसे
पहला नबी और सबसे पहला ईश्वरीय आदेश
भी भारत मे आया और यहीं से वह धर्म /
लोग और संस्कृति पूरे विश्व मे फैली !! अब इस
विश्व के पहले धर्म को आप जो नाम दे, चाहे
वैदिक धर्म, चाहे दीने इस्लाम !!
2) हज़रत आदम से यह दीन (वैदिक धर्म / दीने
इस्लाम) पूरी दुनिया मे फैला,, और जब जब
इस मे बिगड़ पैदा हुआ और लोग
विधर्मी होने लगे, अल्लाह ने अपने दूत ( पैग़ंबर
या अवतार ) भेजे उनके मार्ग दर्शन के लिए
यह बात कुरान मे स्पष्ट है,, इस ही तरह
गीता मे भी कहा गया है कि धर्म
कि रक्षा के लिया मैं अवतार लेता हूँ !!
क्या यह दोनों इस ओर इशारा नहीं करते है
कि इनका स्रोत एक ही है !!
3) कुरान मे अल्लाह ने कहा है कि हर क़ौम
कि तरफ पैग़ंबर भेजे गए है, तो क्या मुमकिन
नहीं है कि श्री कृष्ण, गौतम बुध आदि भी भेजे
गए पैग़ंबर हो, इस्लाम के अनुसार 125,000 (कुछ कम
या कुछ ज़्यादा ) पैग़ंबर धरती पर आए है और
सबको मानना , सब की इज्ज़त करना फर्ज़ है !!
4) कुरान और पैग़ंबर मुहम्मद साहब से साफ कहा है
कि इस्लाम कोई नया दीन नहीं है बल्कि यह
वही दीन है जिसके मानने वाले आदम से लेकर
ईसा तक थे ! अब दूसरी ओर से देखे तो यह सारे
पैग़ंबर / अवतार वही दीन को मानने वाले है
जो भारत से शुरू हुआ !!
5) कुरान मे
आसमानी जहीफ़ों (किताबों) का उल्लेख
है जो अल्लाह ने अपने नबियों को दी,, मैंने
कई विद्वानो को यह लिखते देखा है
कि चारो वेदो मे
लिखी वाणी ईश्वरी है !! वेदो मे
कल्कि अवतार का जो उल्लेख मिलता है,,
कई उच्च कोटी के विद्वान मानते है कि यह
चरित्र पैग़ंबर मुहम्मद साहब से बहुत मिलता है
तो क्या एक ही श्रंखला नहीं है जो आदम (मनु)
से शुरू है और मुहम्मद साहब (कल्कि) तक चली !!
अब सवाल उठता है कि जब स्रोत एक ही है
तो फिर भिन्नता क्यो ?? इसका सटीक
उत्तर यह है कि जब आदम या मनु कि संताने
पूरी दुनिया मे फैली तो भावगोलिक
परिस्थितिया / जलवायु आदि वह कारक
थे जिनकी वजह से इनके खान पान / रहन सहन
आदि मे परिवर्तन आता गया और धर्म
कभी भी इन
परिवर्तनो को नकारता नहीं है !!
भारत मे शाकाहार को उच्च स्थान
मिला तो उसका कारण
था कि यहा कि धरती हरी भरी थी और
यदि अरब मे मांसाहार है तो कारण यह
कि वहाँ कुछ
उगता ही नहीं था तो जीवन यापन
मांसाहार के बिना संभव ही न था !!
इस ही तरह कई ऐसे नियम है जैसे तलाक / 4
शादिया आदि जिनको समझने के लिए
उस वक़्त के हालत और लोगो का मिजाज
समझना बहुत ज़रूरी है,, साथ साथ
या भी समझ ले कि इन नियमो तो फर्ज़
नहीं करार दिया गया है !!
इस ही तरह धार्मिक ग्रंथो मे
भी भाषा आदि के कारण
कभी कभी नामो मे भी परिवर्तन दिखाई
देता है जो होता नहीं है !! उदाहरण के तौर
पर अरबी मे आदम तो इंग्लिश मे एडम, कुरान
मे एक शब्द आया है “जुल किफल” जिसका अर्थ
है किफल वाले और कई इस्लामिक विद्वान
इसका हिन्दी अनुवाद “कपिल वाले” करते है
यानि की “गौतम बुध” !!
वास्तविकता यही है कि ईश्वर एक है , हम
सभी एक माता / पिता की संताने है ,, अब
सबके मार्ग अलग अलग हो सकते है, हर
किसी को अपने मार्ग को सही कहने
का तो पूरा अधिकार है , परंतु दूसरे के
मार्ग को गलत ठहराने का कोई अधिकार
किसी को नहीं !!
मेरा अनुरोध है की इस विषय को और आगे
बढ़ाए और देश मे एकता की एक नयी सोच
विकसित करें !!

----------


## bro.ken heart

आज्माइएश और अजाब::::::
मुस्लिम सोच रहे हैं कि आज हम पर जो हालात बर्मा ,भारत ,सीरिया,इराक, फलीस्तीन में है वो आजमाइश हैं !!!!!
अगर मुस्लिम साबित कदम अपने दीन पर हों और तब मुश्किलें ,परेशानियाँ आयें तब इसको आजमाइश कहा जाता |
मगर आज मुस्लिम बद दीन हो चुके
हैं ...फिरकों में बंटे हैं ...हक तलफी ,हराम खोरी ,शराब खोरी ,झगड़े फसाद आम हो चुके हैं .... इस्लाम से बहुत दूर निकल चुके हैं ...शिया- सुन्नी -देवबंदी - बरेलवी इख्तिलाफ हद से ज्यादा बढ़ चुके हैं ...एक दुसरे को गाली गलोज ,,खून रेजी बढ़ रही है ( सिरिया ,इराक,पाक . ) ,,तब मुसीबतें ,परेशानियाँ आयीं हैं तो क्या इनको भी आजमाइश समझा जायगा ????
मुझे ''''पढ़े-लिखे'''' मुसलमानों से यह उम्मीद नहीं थी |
अफ़सोस हम इतना गिर चुके हैं कि हमको अजाब भी आजमाइश नजर आ रही है | यह है ''पढ़े-लिखे''' मुसलमानों का मेंटल लेवल | आज यह कोम यह भी नहीं सोच पा रही है कि आखिर हमारी बर्बादी ,जिल्लतों की वजह क्या है कि अजाब भी आजमाइश नजर आ रहा है | अगर यही हाल रहा तो अगले ५० सालों तक मुस्लिमो को बर्मा ,गुजरात ,सीरिया ,इराक ,फलीस्तीन जेसे हालातों का सामना करना पड़ेगा और २०-३० लाख मुसलमानों का कत्ल हो सकता है (सीरिया शिया - सुन्नी संघर्ष में अभी तक १७००००० लोग मर चुके हैं ) |
मुसलमानों क्या अप लोग सिखों से
भी सीख हासिल नहीं कर सकते कि उनके साथ १९८४ में सिर्फ एक बार जुल्म हुआ और इसके बाद उन्होंने खुद को बदला हालत को समझा और खुद को ताकतवर ,नेक और एक बनाया ...नतीजा आपके सामने है कि सिख भारत की सबसे मजबूत,ताकतवर और पक्की धार्मिक कौम है | क्या आप लोग यहूद से भी गये गुज़रे हो गये हो कि एक बार हिटलर ने उन पर जो तबाही ,जिल्लत के पहाड़ तोड़े ...मगर यहूद ने फिर हालत को समझा ,खुद को बदला ...तालीम और तकनीक में खुद को दुनिया में सबसे अव्वल बनाया और नतीजा आपके सामने है कि कुछ मुट्ठी भर यहूदी ने सिर्फ १.२५ करोड़ मुस्लिमों पर भरी है बल्कि पूरी दुनिया पर उनकी हुकूमत है बेचारे मुसलमान अज़ाब और आजमाइश में भी फर्क नहीं समझते | अभी ५० साल तो मुसलमानों फिरकों से बाहर निकलने और यह सोचने में ही लग जायंगे कि आखिर हम बर्बाद क्यों होते जा रहे हैं |
फिरके तो हिन्दू-ईसाई -यहूद में भी होते हैं मगर उनको इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता क्योंकि वह जानते हैं कि सही -गलत का फेंसला उपर वाला करेगा ...मगर मुसलमान एक दुसरे को काटकर दुनिया में ही कयामत से पहले कयामत बरपा कर देना चाहते हैं |
१. फिरका परस्ती वाले मुल्लाओं और उनकी लिखित मिलावटी किताबों को छोड़ कर .. उस किताब ए खुदा की और लोटो जिसकी गारंटी खुद अल्लाह ने ली हो और जिसके मानने का हुक्म दिया गया हो .....मतलब मुक्कमल और एक और नेक मुस्लिम बनो ||
२. तालीम और तकनीक की ओर जल्दी और तेजी के साथ दौड़ो क्योंकि इस समय तलवार नहीं ,एटम का जमाना है संख्या नहीं ,तकनीक का बोलबाला है quality और quantity के फर्क को समझो हर कीमत पर आला तालीम और तकनीक हासिल करो || अब जंगें लाठी डंडों या तलवार से नहीं दिमाग से लड़ी जाती हैं और दिमाग से लड़ने के लिए तालीम और इल्म हासिल करना होगा !!
अपना हथियार इल्म को बना लो
दोस्तों..
यह ऐसा हथियार है जिसके आगे दुनिया की हर ताकत झुकती है ||
दुनिया मे सबसे ज्यादा मस्जिदे भारत मे हैं पर नमाजी सबसे कम...
वजह फिर्कापरस्ती, मस्जिदो को नाम भी मिलते हैं फिर्के से जोडकर...
खुद का फिर्का बताने मे कोई झिझक नही पर नमाज कितने वक्त कि पढे कोई बताएगा?

----------


## bro.ken heart

इस्लाम की कुछ खास बाते,
प्लीज इसे जरूर पढ़े और अच्छा लगे
तो ज्यादा से ज्यादा share करे और
अपने दोस्तों को टैग करे.....
1. किसी को दुःख देने
वाला कभी खुश नहीं रह सकता (हजरत
अबू बकर सिद्दीक R.A.)
2. किसी की बेबसी पर मत हसो ये
वक़्त तुम पर भी आ सकता है (हजरत उमर
फारूक R.A.)
3. किसी की आँख तुम्हारी वजह से नम
न हो ! क्यूँ के तुम्हे उसके हर आंसू का क़र्ज़
चुकाना होगा (हजरत उस्मान
गनी R.A.)
4. मजलूम और नमाज़ी की आह से
डरो क्युकी आह
किसी की भी हो अर्श को चिर कर
अल्लाह के पास जाती है ! (हजरत
अली R.A.)
5. उस दिन पे आँशु बहाव जो तुमने
नेकी के बिना गुजर है (हजरत अबू बकर
R . A.)
6. जालिमो को माफ़
करना मज़लूमो पे जुल्म है (हजरत उमर
R.A.)
7. ज़बान दुरुस्त हो जाये तो दिल
भी दुरुस्त हो जाता है ! (हजरत उमर
R.A.)
8. जहा तक हो सके लालच से
बचो लालच में ज़िल्लत है ज़िल्लत (हजरत
अली R.A.)

----------


## asahay

इस्लाम विरोधी लोग हदीस के शब्दों को तोड़ मरोड़कर इस्लाम पर आपत्तिजनक आरोप लगाने मे माहिर हैं, हम जब भी इस्लाम मे युद्ध के समय भी शत्रु स्त्रियों के सतीत्व और सुरक्षा को मुस्लिमों द्वारा कतई हानि न पहुंचाने के नियम के बारे मे बताते थे , तो एक भाई "उम्मे किर्फा" का नाम लेते हुए पहुंच जाते और ये आरोप लगाते थे कि उक्त उम्मे किर्फा नाम की गैरमुस्लिम महिला की जघन्य हत्या मुस्लिमों ने कर डाली थी, और उसकी बेटी को मक्का के काफिरो को एक गुलाम के रूप मे बेच दिया था ...


सच ये है कि उम्मे किर्फा की कहानी एण्टी इस्लामिक साइट्स द्वारा गढ़ी गई है जिसके लिए "सिरा" और "तारीखे तबरी" एवं मुस्लिम शरीफ़ के तथाकथित प्रमाण दिए जाते हैं, लेकिन सिरा और तबरी हदीस नहीं हैं, न ही इस नाते ये इस्लामी ज्ञान का स्रोत हैं,


हालांकि इन किताबों (सिरा व तबरी) पर मुस्लिमों की आस्था नहीं है, इन किताबों मे इस्लामी आचार विचार के विरुद्ध कई बातें हैं 
इन किताबों मे उम्म किर्फा की पूरी कहानी की वास्तविकता भी संदेहास्पद है, ..... फिर भी, इन अप्रमाणिक और संदेहास्पद किताबों से भी मुस्लिम अपराधी नहीं ठहरते, इन किताबों मे भी तथ्य यही हैं कि उम्म किर्फा स्वयं मुस्लिमों पर आक्रमण करती थी और हिंसक, क्रूर और बर्बर तरीकों से मुस्लिमों की हत्या करती थी वो कई मुस्लिमों की हत्या की दोषी थी, और जान के बदले जान का नियम जो इस्लाम मे स्त्री पुरूषों के लिए समान है, उस नियम के तहत उसको मृत्युदण्ड दिया गया...


बहरहाल इस्लामी ज्ञान का स्रोत सही हदीस और कुरान है, और उनमें आप कहीं उम्म किर्फा का जिक्र तक नहीं दिखा सकते, तो इस कहानी को हम इस्लाम विरोधियों का एक झूठा प्रपंच से अधिक कुछ क्यों मानें, हमारे सामने तो मक्का के सरदार अबू सुफयान की पत्नी हिन्द का प्रमाणिक उदाहरण है, जो युद्ध मे मुस्लिमों को अत्यधिक हानि पहुंचाती थी, और युद्ध मे नबी सल्ल. के प्रिय चचा हज़रत हमज़ा,रज़ि. का कत्ल करवाने के बाद उनकी लाश को चीर कर उनका कलेजा चबा गई थी, इसके बावजूद जब मक्का विजय के अवसर हिन्द नबी सल्ल. के समक्ष एक पराजित की तरह आई तो नबी सल्ल. ने बस उस स्त्री को अपनी नजरों के सामने से हटा दिया कोई दण्ड नहीं दिया .... तो हमने तो इस्लाम से यही सीखा कि क्रूर स्त्रियों के प्रति भी जहाँ तक हो सके विनम्र ही रहें ॥


रही बात सही मुस्लिम, किताब 19, नम्बर 4345 की तो वहाँ उम्म किर्फा का कहीं नाम नहीं, और जैसा विरोधी लोगों की गन्दी ज़हनियत ने अन्दाज़ा लगा लिया कि मुस्लिमों ने बनू फज़ारा से अपहरण कर के एक युवती को मक्का के काफिरो को एक गुलाम के रूप मे "बेच दिया" तो वो भी झूठ है .... बुखारी शरीफ मे प्रसिद्ध हदीस वर्णित है कि अल्लाह उस व्यक्ति का शत्रु हो जाएगा जो व्यक्ति किसी आज़ाद शख्स को गुलाम बनाकर बेचकर उसका दाम वसूल लेगा , इस हदीस का ज्ञान रखने के कारण निष्ठावान मुस्लिमों ने स्त्रियों या पुरूषों को अपने इतिहास से लेकर आज तक कभी नही बेचा , लोगों को दास बनाकर बेचने की परम्परा औरों की रही है ....


.... ऐतिहासिक तथ्य ये है कि नबी सल्ल. के समय मे काफिरो से जितने भी युद्ध मुस्लिमों के साथ हुए वो सारे युद्ध मक्का के काफिरो ने शुरू किए, फिर अपने मित्र कबीलो के साथ योजनाएं बना बनाकर किए, बनू फज़ारा भी मक्का के काफिरो के मित्र थे और इस हदीस के पार्श्व मे बनु फजारा ने मक्का वालों के साथ मिलकर युद्ध किए थे जिसके फलस्वरूप अनेक मुस्लिमों को उन्होंने बंधक भी बना लिया था 
ऐसे ही एक युद्ध मे फज़ारा वालों की जब मुस्लिमों के समक्ष हार हो गई और युद्ध क्षेत्र मे मौजूद स्त्री एवं पुरूषों को मुस्लिमों ने बंदी बना लिया, और हज़रत सलामा रज़ि. को एक युवती दी गई (नौकरानी के तौर पर न कि रखैल के) , इसी हदीस मे हज़रत सलामा रज़ि. कम से कम तीन बार ये कसम खाते है कि वो युवती मुझे बहुत पसंद थी मगर मैंने उसके साथ कोई जबरदस्ती नहीं की ...


उधर अपने मित्र कबीले की इस युवती को आजाद कराने के लिए मक्का के काफिरो ने नबी सल्ल. के साथ समझौता किया, और नबी सल्ल. ने वो युवती जैसी पवित्र वो सलामा रज़ि. के पास आई थी, वैसी ही पवित्र उसके मित्र मक्का वालों को सौंप दी जिसके बदले मे मक्का वालों ने अपने पास पहले हुए युद्ध मे बंधक बनाए हुए मुस्लिमों को रिहा कर दिया ....


वो युवती मक्का के काफिरो को बेची गई , ऐसा अनुमान गिरी हुई सोच के लोग ही लगा सकते हैं, या उन लोगों को भ्रम हो सकता है जिन लोगों के दिमाग मे पूर्वाग्रह डाल दिया गया हो, लेकिन संतुलित बुद्धि से, और दास व्यापार न करने की इस्लामी शिक्षा को ध्यान मे रखते हुए मुस्लिम शरीफ़ की इस हदीस पर सोचा जाए तो स्पष्ट है कि यदि अपने मित्र कबीले बनू फज़ारा की लड़की को खरीद कर मक्का वाले उसे गुलाम बना लेते व उसका यौन शोषण करने लगते तो बनू फज़ारा से मक्का वालों की दुश्मनी हो जाती और मक्का वालों की ये खास प्लानिंग थी कि वे मुस्लिमों के विरुद्ध रहने वाले सभी गैर मुस्लिम कबीलो से दोस्ती बनाकर रखते थे ताकि मिलकर मुस्लिमों का खात्मा कर सकें, जैसा कि अल्लाह पाक ने कुरान मजीद मे फरमाया है कि "ये लोग मुस्लिमों के विरुद्ध एक दूसरे के मित्र हैं, .......और तुम देखोगे कि जिनके दिलों मे रोग (मुस्लिमों के लिए दुर्भावना) है वे दौड़ दौड़ कर एक दूसरे से मिले जाते हैं ... "


अत: मुस्लिमों के खिलाफ मजबूत बने रहने के लिए मक्का वालों ने उस युवती को उसके परिजनो को सौंपने के लिए ही मुस्लिमों से मांगा था.... अत: ये भी सिद्ध है कि इस्लाम का कोई भी नियम कायदा कभी ऐसा नहीं रहा जिससे किसी स्त्री की मर्यादा या प्राणो को जरा भी नुकसान पहुंचने की आशंका रही हो ॥

----------


## asahay

लोगों के ऐब बयान ना करो ताकि (क़यामत को) तुम्हारे ऐब भी बयान ना किये जाएँ.
क्यों कि जिस तरह तुम ऐब बयान करोगे उसी तरह तुम्हारे भी ऐब बयान किये जाएंगे, और जिस पैमाने से तुम लोगों को नापते हो उसी से तुम्हे भी नापा जाएगा.
(मत्ती की इंजील 7-1,2 से मफहूम)

----------


## asahay

किसी को काफ़िर क़रार देने का हक़ सिर्फ़ अल्लाह ही को हासिल होता है- वो पैग़म्बरों के ज़माने में इस का ऐलान करता है- ये ऐलान भी आख़िरी मर्तबा रिसालत में आप (स अ व) के ज़रीये से उन के ज़माने के लोगों के लिए हो गया था- बाद के लोगों के मुआमले में हम में से किसी को हक़ नहीं कि इस तरह के फ़तवे दे- हम सब इंसान हैं और अब इंसानों ही की हैसियत से हमें बात करनी है- अल्लाह के आख़िरी पैग़मबर ने अपना पैग़ाम दे दिया जो हमारे पास क़ुरआन-ओ-अहादीस की सूरत में मौजूद है- इस पैग़ाम को हमें दुनिया तक पहुंचाना है- इस पैग़ाम की ताबीरो तशरीह (व्याख्या) जब भी की जाएगी इंसान ही करेंगे और इस ताबीर-ओ-तशरीह (व्याख्या एवं स्पष्टीकरण) में ग़लती हो सकती है-लिहाज़ा उस की बुनियाद पर लोगों को काफ़िर क़रार देना बदतरीन जुर्म है- यही चीज़ है जो मुस्लमान उम्मत को भी फाड़ने का कारण बन रही है- कुफ्र-ओ-ईमान के फ़ैसले ख़ुदा करता है- दुनिया में भी जब उस ने पैग़म्बरों के आने के बाद ये फ़ैसले किए हैं तो उसी का हक़ था और आख़िरत में भी वही करेगा- हमारा काम ये है कि हम दीन की सही बात लोगों तक पहुंचाएं और उन को ये समझाएं कि कुफ्र, शिर्क और बिद्दत क्या होती है, उन की तालीम देना ही दरअसल हमारी ज़िम्मेदारी है।

----------


## asahay

हर धर्म की तरह इस्लाम मे भी ईश्वर का सानिध्य पाने के लिए उपासना यानि इबादत के कुछ तरीके बताए गए हैं , जैसे रोज़ा,नमाज़, हज वगैरह ....
इन इबादत के तरीकों का मुस्लिमों के बीच बहुत महत्व है .... मगर क्या आप जानते हैं कि प्यारे नबी सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम ने इबादत के इन तरीकों के बराबर, और इन से बढ़कर भी कुछ बातों को बताया है ?


पढ़िए सुनन अबू दाऊद, हदीस 4780 पर - उम्मुल मोमिनीन हज़रत आइशा सिद्दीक़ा रज़ि. रिवायत करती हैं, कि रसूलल्लाह सल्ल. ने फरमाया, "एक ईमान वाला शख्स अपने अच्छे अखलाक की बदौलत रात भर नमाज़ गुज़ार करने वाले, और दिनभर रोज़ा रखने वाले का दर्जा हासिल कर लेता है !"


..... खुद देखिए भले आचरण को जितना ऊंचा दर्जा इस्लाम मे दिया गया है, वह बिरले ही अन्य मे देखने मे आता है .... पर समस्या ये है कि इस्लाम को परिभाषित करने वालों ने किन्हीं और ही बातों पर ज्यादा तूल दिया और इस्लाम की मूल शिक्षा की ज्यादा चर्चा और प्रसार नहीं हुआ ...
... अब उम्मीद लगी है अपने युवा, उत्साही मुस्लिम भाईचारे से .... युवा मुस्लिमों से निवेदन है कि अपने व्यवहार और ज्ञान, दोनों के जरिए इस्लाम की इन शिक्षाओं को जन जन तक पहुंचाने का प्रयास करें ....!!!


तो इस तरह इबादत के बराबर भले आचरण को ठहराया गया है , और इबादत से बढ़कर महत्व वाली बात क्या है, वो भी सुनिए....


इस्लाम सुलह और शांति सिखाता है, और शांति की कोशिश करने वालों का दर्जा इबादतगुज़ारी करने वालों से ज्यादा ऊंचा बताता है । ..
..... नबी करीम (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) ने सहाबा से फरमाया : क्या मैं तुम्हें उस चीज़ के बारे मे न बता दूं, जिसका दर्जा रोज़े, नमाज, और सदके से ज्यादा है ??


लोगों ने जवाब दिया : ऐ अल्लाह के रसूल (सल्ल.) हमे बताइए !


आप सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम ने फरमाया : “उन लोगों के बीच सुलह और अमन कायम करवा देना जिनके बीच नाइत्तेफाकी और फूट पड़ी हुई हैं ! आपस मे नाइत्तेफाकी और फूट बरबादी लाने वाली बातें हैं ( और ये बातें ईमान को खत्म कर देती हैं )"


[ सुनन अबू दाऊद, किताब उल अदब, हदीस-4919] अल अल्बानी के अनुसार सहीह ॥

----------


## asahay

How To Answer Allegations?
इस्लाम के विरुद्ध दुष्प्रचार का उत्तर कैसे दे ?
निम्न जीतने भी बिन्दु लिखे जा रहे है ये लगभग वो सारे बिन्दु है जिनकी बुनियाद पर इस्लाम पर (यानि कुरान हदीस पर) अपात्ति की जाती है । अगर ये बिन्दु पढ़कर कोई भी मुस्लिम या गैर मुस्लिम ध्यान मे रखे तो कभी भी अल्लाह ने चाहा तो दुष्प्रचार का शिकार नहीं होगा।
इस्लाम विरुद्ध लोग ज़्यादातर ये काम करते है :
1- Taking a single Ayah or a Hadith in isolation from the rest of Islamic rubric (rest of the Quran and other Hadiths).
केवल एक हदीस या कुरान की किसी एक आयात को बाकी हदीसों और कुरान की बाकी आयतों से अलग करके देखना ।
2- Isolating an Ayah or a Hadith from its context.
कुरान की किसी आयात या हदीस को उसकी प्रष्ठभूमि से निकालकर देखना ।
3- Ignoring the fact that not all Hadiths are authentic; infact some are termed as weak and some even as fabrication by Muhaddithin (Masters of the Sciences of Hadith).
इस तथ्य का इंकार कर देना की सारी हदीसे मान्य नहीं होती , बल्कि कई हदीसे कमजोर होती है और कई घड़ी हुई । मुहद्दीसीन (हदीस के विद्वानो ) ने इस विषय पर बहुत काम किया है की कोनसी हदीस काबिल ए कुबूल है और कोनसी नहीं ।
नोट : हदीस को किसी quotation या proverb (सुविचार) की किताब नहीं समझना चाहिए । हदीसों को समझने के कई उसूल होते है उन उसूलो को जानने के लिए ये पोस्ट पढ़ें ।
4- Extensive use of the traditions from history books like those of Al-Tabari, Ibn Ishaaq and Ibn Sa’ad etc which contain raw material about early Muslims and include numerous unauthentic narrations. Infact their compilers didn’t take the amount of care as is done in Hadith compilations. (Scholars did their best either not to narrate unauthentic narrations or to mention their weakness when they dealt with narrations of legal and juristic importance but not so with those merely of historical import).
इतिहास की किताबों से रिवायतो को लेना जिनमे मुस्लिम इतिहास के बारे मे बहुत से असिद्ध (inauthentic) बाते मोजूद है । उन किताबों के नाम अल तबारी , इब्न इस-हाक़, इब्न साद इत्यादि है । मुस्लिम विद्वानो ने ऐसी रिवायते जिनका संबंध कानून से होता है उसकी authenticity चेक की है और बाकी इतिहास से संबन्धित बातों मे बहुत से inauthentic रिवायते भी मोजूद है । दुष्प्रचारक इंका बहुत इस्तेमाल करते है ।
इसलिए हमे उन असिद्ध inauthentic रिवायतो से बचना चाहिए ।
5- Disregard to the fact that not all the narrations that may have connected chains of trustworthy narrators serve as evidence. One needs to take into account what other narrators relate about the same issue and compare with different narrations before making an inference or deduction.
ये भी ध्यान मे रखना चाहिए अगर कोई हदीस प्रमाणित हो भी तब भी हमे ये चेक करना चाहिए की कहीं उस विषय से संबन्धित कोई दूसरी ज़्यादा प्रमाणित हदीस तो नहीं है । अगर उस विषय से संबन्धित उससे ज़्यादा प्रामाणिक हदीस हमे मिल जाए तो हम बाद वाली हदीस (ज़्यादा प्रामाणिक ) को प्राथमिकता देंगे । इसलिए ऐसे मोके पर हमे सभी रिवायतो को इखट्टा करके समझना पड़ता है ।
6- Indifference to the delicacies and subtleties of the Arabic language. A single word or phrase may have quite different meanings in different contexts.
अरबी भाषा की बारीकियों और व्यंजनो को जो इंसान जानता है उसे मालूम है की एक शब्द के कई कई अर्थ होते है अलग अलग प्रष्ठभूमि मे । लेकिन दुष्प्रचार्क इसे भूल जाते है ।
7- Not understanding the peculiar environment and culture of 7th A.C. Arabia especially when it comes to the life of the Holy Prophet (pbuh) and his companions.
1400 साल पहले के अरब महोल को ध्यान मे न रखना और हज़रत मुहम्मद साहबऔर उनके साथियो की जीवन को प्रष्ठभूमि और महोल से ।हटाकर देखना .
8- Ignoring the fact that’s it’s the Arabic text of the Qur’an and Hadiths that matters and not the translations and commentaries.
ये बात भी भूल जाना की आरोप हमेशा मूल भाषा को देखकर लगाना चाहिए न की हिन्दी/अँग्रेजी / उर्दू इत्यादि अनुवाद को देखकर । अरबी भाषा कुरान की ईश्वर की तरफ से है और उसका अनुवाद इंसान करता है । अनुवाद मे गलती हो सकती है लेकर अरबी कुरान मे नहीं ।
9- ‘Overlooking’ the fact that when it comes to explanation and commentary, no single or a certain group of scholars is an absolute authority in the House of Islam. Opinion of any scholar, however erudite, may be rejected or ignored subject to valid reasons.
इस बात को भी भूल जाना की जब किसी आयात या हदीस की तफ़सीर (व्याख्या /explanation ) की बात आती है तो इस्लाम मे कोई भी मुफ़स्सिर (व्याख्या करने वाला ) प्रमाण नहीं होता । किसी भी विद्वान का पक्ष, दलील और सबूत की बुनियाद पर तर्क किया जा सकता है । चाहे वो विद्वान कितना भी बड़ा क्यो न हो ।
10- Referring to the deeds of ordinary Muslims and putting the blame on Islam. Such an attitude is absolutely wrong. Only the deeds of the Holy Prophet (pbuh), understood in the right context, represent the Islamic Faith. What if we see the Christian religion in light of the doings of the likes of Hitler?
आम मुसलमानो के कार्यो को देखकर इस्लाम पर आरोप लगाना । केवल हज़रत मोहम्मद साहब के कार्यो को उनकी प्रष्ठभूमि मे देखकर इस्लाम की सही तस्वीर देखि जा सकती है । अगर इस तथ्य को भूल जाए तो हिटलर के कार्यो को देखकर क्या हम ईसाई धर्म पर सवाल खड़े करेंगे।
These are the polemic tactics, assessing each of their arguments against these points will lead us to answer any allegation or lie in a profound manner.
इन बातों को ध्यान मे रखकर कोई भी थोड़ा ज्ञान रखने वाला मुसलमान या गैर मुस्लिम भाई/बहन किसी भी इस्लाम-विरुद्ध दुष्प्रचार (propa****a ) मे कभी नहीं फसेगा अललह ने चाहा तो ।
सोर्स (source ) : http://icraa.org/how-to-answer-allegations/

----------


## asahay

आक्षेप :
कुरान मे लिखा है की अल्लाह ने ब्रह्मांड को छह दिनो मे बनाया है लेकिन वैज्ञानिक दृष्टिकोण से ये गलत है। इसका अर्थ ये हुआ की कुरान अल्लाह की किताब नहीं है ।
उत्तर :
पहला सिद्धांत तो ये समझ ले की कुरान मजीद अरबी भाषा मे अवतरित हुआ है इसलिए हम जब भी कुरान की किसी आयात पर आक्षेप करे तो उसके अरबी को सामने रखकर करे। सिर्फ अँग्रेजी या हिन्दी/ उर्दू अनुवाद की बुनियाद पर आक्षेप नही करना चाहिए। बाकी आरोपो की तरह इस आरोप की भी असल मे कोई हेसियत नहीं है। हम जैसे ही कुरान को अरबी भाषा मे पढ़ते है और शब्दकोश मे उसके शब्दो के अर्थ देखते है तो ये तथाकथित आरोप चकनाचूर हो जाता है ।
अल्लाह ताला ने कुरान मे कई जगह फरमाया है (मिसाल के तोर पर सूरह आरफ 7 , आयत 54 ) की उसने ज़मीन और आसमान (यानि समस्त ब्रह्मांड) को छः “अय्याम” मे बनाया है । कई अनुवादक इस आयत मे “अय्याम” का अनुवाद “दिन” करते है। और दिन 24 घंटे वाला। जब गैर मुस्लिम भाई अनुवाद को पढ़ते है तो ये आक्षेप करते है की कुरान मे विज्ञान की गलती है। क्योंकि हमारे ब्रह्मांड को बनने मे करोड़ो साल लग गए है न की 24 घंटे के छः दिन । पर जब हम कुरान की अरबी भाषा की तरफ ध्यान लगाते है तो पता चलता है की कुरान ने उस आयत मे जो शब्द इस्तेमाल किया है वो “अय्याम” है । अब हमे “योम” (अय्याम का एकवचन) का अर्थ पता करना चाहिए।
कुरान के एक प्रसिद्ध और महत्वपूर्ण शब्दकोश “मुफरादत फी घरीब अल कुरान “ जिसको संकलित करने वाले इमाम राघिब अल इसफ़हानी है, “योम” का अर्थ समझाते हुए लिखते है , “ योम शब्द सूरज उगने से लेकर सूरज डूबने के समय तक के लिए बोला जाता है, लेकिन अरबी भाषा मे ये “समय” के लिए भी इस्तेमाल होता है चाहे वो समय कितना ही ज़्यादा क्यो न हो। “
हवाला : इमाम राघिब कृत मुफरादत फी घरीब अल कुरान (11 वी शताब्दी)।
इस्लामी विद्वान जावेद अहमद गामदी लिखते है , "असल मे शब्द "अय्याम" आया है। ये अल्लाह ताला के "अय्याम" है जिन की मुद्दत (अंतराल) वही जानता है । उन्हे हमें धरती के दिन नहीं समझना चाहिए । "
हवाला : तफ़सीर अल बयान , जिल्द 4 , प्रष्ठ 26 ।
इसलामी विद्वान मुहम्मद असद लिखते है , “शब्द “योम” जिसका अनुवाद आमतोर पे दिन कर दिया जाता है। पर मैंने इसका अनुवाद “कल्प/युग” किया है । क्योंकि अरबी भाषा मे “योम” का इस्तेमाल किसी भी समय के अंतराल चाहे छोटा हो या बड़ा प्रयोग किया जा सकता है । 24 घंटे का दिन “योम” के कई अर्थो मे से एक अर्थ भर है ।
हवाला : [मुहम्मद असद ,The Message of the Qur’an: Translated and Explained, p. 263]
इसलिए काफी अँग्रेजी अनुवादों मे हमे “24 घंटे के दिन के बजाए” “काल/युग” मिलता है। उदाहरण के लिए सय्यद कूत्ब, डॉ कादरी, मुहम्मद असद इत्यादि साहब का अनुवाद देखे।
ऊपर की हुई व्याख्या से ये साबित हुआ की कुरान मे कोई गलती नहीं है। कुरान जहा भी "6 योम" कहता है वहाँ हमे 6 युग या 6 कल्प समझना चाहिए न की 24 घंटे के छः दिन । इन आयतों का मक़सद सिर्फ इतना है की अल्लाह ताला हमे बता रहे है की हम हर काम को तरतीब (order/क्रम ) से करते है और ये प्रक्रती (nature ) एकदम से किसी घटना से वुजूद मे नहीं आ गया बल्कि एक क्रम से धीरे धीरे आया है। बाकी अल्लाह बेहतर जानता है !!

----------


## asahay

@ यतीम की कफालत @
यतीम की कफालत एक ऎसा अमल है जिसको इसलाम मे बहुत बङा दरजा दिया गया है ।
यतीम की कफालत आदमी को जन्नत का मुसतहिक़ बनाती है ।
यतीम की कफालत के बारे मे कई रिवायते हदीस की किताबों मे आई हैं इन मे से एक रिवायत ये है :
नबी सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम ने फरमाया मै और यतीम की कफालत करने वाला जन्नत मे इस तरह क़रीब होंगे जैसे मेरे हाथ की दो उंगलियां ।
(सहीह बुखारी)
इसका मतलब ये है कि जो यतीम की कफालत करेगा उसको जन्नत में पैगमबर से क़ुरबत का दरजा मिलेगा ।
कफालत का मतलब है नान नफक़ा की ज़िमेदारी ( to provide support) यानी कोई बच्चा यतीम हो जाये तो उसकी खैरगीरी करना, उसकी ज़रूरतों को पूरा करना , उसकी तालीम अौर अर्थव्यवस्था का इनतेज़ाम करना वगै़रह ।
इसलाम के मुताबिक़ यतीम की कफालत एक आला अख़लाक़ी उसूल है, जब एक बच्चा अपने फितरी सरपरस्त से महरूम हो जाये तो उसके रिशतेदार और उसके जानने वालों और हुकूमत का ये फर्ज होता है कि वो उसका सहारा बनें ।
वो उसको इस क़ाबिल बनायें कि वो बङा होकर आत्मनिर्भर ज़िन्दगी गुज़ारने के क़ाबिल हो जाये, वो दूसरे लोगों की तरह बाइज़्ज़त ज़िन्दगी गुज़ारने लगे ।
इस्लामी दृष्टिकोण से ये सिर्फ एक अख़लाक़ का मामला नहीं ,
बल्की वो खुद अपने लिये अमल की ज़बान में एक दुआ है, जिस आदमी को यतीम पर रहम आये और वो उसका मददगार बन जाये , वो गोया अमल की ज़बान मे ये दुआ कर रहा है कि ख़ुदाया आखिरत के दिन मैं इसी तरह एक तन्हा इनसान बन जाऊंगा , मेरे तमाम दुनियावी सहारे मुझसे छूट जायेंगे , उस समय तू मेरी मदद फरमा, अपनी रहमत के ज़रिये मुझको आख़िरत के दौर मे जन्नती ज़िन्दगी अता फरमा, इसलामी अक़ीदा कफालत के मामले को एक व्यक्तिगत प्रोत्साहन अनुदान करता है।
(मौलाना वहीदउद्दीन ख़ान की क़लम से)

----------


## asahay



----------


## asahay

आक्षेप : कुछ हिन्दू भाई ये आक्षेप करते है की कुरान मे लिखा है की धरती फैली हुई है। इससे सिद्ध होता है कुरान के अनुसार धरती चपटी है वो वैज्ञानिक दृष्टिकोण से गलत है ।


उत्तर : सबसे पहली बात जो हमें समझ लेनी चाहिए वो ये है कि क़ुरान कोई विज्ञान कि पुस्तक नहीं है। क़ुरान के अवतरित होने का उद्देश्य मनुष्य एवं जिन्न को अपने अख़लाक़ दुरुस्त करने , अच्छाई को ग्रहण करने एवं बुराई को त्यागने कि शिक्षा देना है और प्रलय के दिन के आने से पूर्व दुनिया कि ज़िंदगी में ही उसकी तैयारी के लिए चेताना एवं उसका मार्गदर्शन करना है।


<<<<<अब चलते है विषय की तरफ :


गलतफहमी का कारण :


जनाब मोहम्मद मोहर अली ने अपनी मशहूर पुस्तक "The Biography Of the Prophets And The Orientalists" के प्रथम भाग के पृष्ठ क्रमांक 302 से 308 में इस विषय पर विस्तार से चर्चा कि है।


मोहम्मद मोहर अली साहब लिखते है:


शब्द "अर्द" क़ुरान में 461 बार आया है। अधिकतर इस शब्द का इस्तेमाल ईश्वर के सम्पूर्ण ब्रह्माण्ड में शासन और सृष्टि के सृजन (निर्माण) कि क्षमता से सम्बन्ध में आया है। क़ुरान ही में बहुत सी जगह पर ये शब्द साफ़ तोर पर देश या राज्य के लिए प्रयोग हुआ है। और (क़ुरान में ) अन्य स्थान पर ये शब्द आलंकारिक तोर पर दुनिया कि ज़िंदगी को चिन्हीत करने के लिए आया है।


क़ुरान के वो लेखांश जहाँ ये शब्द (अर्द) धरती के आकर या गुण के बारे में जानकारी देते है उन्हे मुख्यता दो भागो में विभाजित किया जा सकता है :


१. पहले भाग में ये शब्द (अर्द) पहाड़ो एवं नदियो के साथ प्रयुक्त हुआ है ऐसे लेखांशो में धरती का हमारे और अन्य जीवो के लिए उपयुक्त और उपयोगी होने पर ज़ोर रहता है। यहाँ श्रोता एवं पाठक का ध्यान प्रकृति कि वस्तुओ और धरती का वो हिस्सा जो उसके समीपवर्ती (निकटतम) और प्रत्यक्ष है उसकी तरफ केंद्रित कराया जाता है। दूसरे शब्दो में ऐसे लेखांशो में धरती का शब्द (अर्द) भूमि के उस भाग के अर्थ में होता है जो प्रेक्षक के निकटवर्ती दृश्य में है न कि संपूर्ण धरती (पुर्णत्व )।


२. लेखांशो का दूसरा प्रकार वो है जिनमे ये शब्द अर्द; सूर्य चन्द्र आकाश या ब्रह्माण्ड से सम्बन्ध में आता है। यहाँ संपूर्ण धरती कि बात होती है और ऐसे लेखांशो में जो चित्रण (वर्णन) किया जाता है उसमे हमें धरती के आकार , स्थान एवं अंतरिक्ष में धरती कि गतिविधि का भी संकेत मिलता है।


लोग धरती के आकर के सम्बन्ध में क़ुरान कि आयते पढ़ते वक़्त गलती ये करते है कि वे पहले भाग से सम्बन्ध रखने वाली आयतो से धरती का आकर लेने लगते है जो कि बिलकुल गलत है।


अधिक जानकारी के लिए मोहम्मद मोहर अली साहब कि किताब पढ़ें। 
निम्न उन सभी आयतो के हवाले एक जगह लिख दिए गए है जिनपर लोग आपत्ति करते है और क़ुरान में धरती का चपटा होना सिद्ध करने का प्रयास करते है :


2:22, 13:3, 15:19, 18:47, 20:53, 43:10, 50:7, 51:48, 67:15, 71:19, 78:6-7, 79:30, 88:20, 91:6 .


अब हम इनमे से कुछ आयतों का विश्लेषण करेंगे और जानने का प्रयास करेंगे कि क्या वास्तव में इन आयतो में धरती का आकर चपटा बताया गया है ?
==================================================  ==


1>>>> सुरह बक़रह (अध्याय 2 : आयत क्रमांक 22)
हम इस आयत से पूर्व कि आयत (यानि आयत 21 ) को भी अनुवाद में लिखेंगे ताकि आयत 22 का सन्दर्भ स्पष्ट हो जाये :


मौलाना सैय्यद मौदूदी अनुवाद :


<<<लोगो, बंदगी इख्तियार करो (यानि इबादत करो) अपने उस रब (ईश्वर) कि जो तुम्हारा और तुमसे पहले जो लोग हुए है उन सबका पैदा करने वाला है, तुम्हारे बचने कि आशा (यानि प्रलय के दिन ईश्वर के प्रकोप से बचने कि आशा) इसी प्रकार हो सकती है।


वही तो है जिसने तुम्हारे लिए धरती का बिछौना बिछाया, आकाश कि छत बनायीं, ऊपर से पानी बरसाया और उसके द्वारा हर प्रकार कि पैदावार निकालकर तुम्हारे लिए रोज़ी जुटाई। अत जब तुम यह जानते हो तो दुसरो को अल्लाह का प्रतिद्वंदी (समकक्ष) न ठहराओ। >>>


आयत का अर्थ :


मूल अरबी शब्द जिसका अर्थ ऊपर बिछौना किया गया है फिराशन है। यहाँ ये शब्द (फिराशन) बतौर संज्ञा प्रयुक्त हुआ है। आयत क्रमांक २२ को आयत २१ के साथ पढ़ने से साफ़ तोर पर मालूम चल रहा है कि अल्लाह (परमेश्वर) इंसानो को ये आदेश दे रहे है कि वो सिर्फ मेरी ही उपासना करें और मेरे अतिरिक्त किसी और चीज़ कि उपासना न करें। और इसी के साथ साथ अल्लाह अपने उपकारो के तरफ मनुष्यो का ध्यान केंद्रित करा रहे है जो ईश्वर ने उनपर किये है. इन दोनों आयतो में ईश्वर ने दो प्रकार के उपकारो का वर्णन किया है , उनमे से आयत २१ में जो उपकार बताये गए है वो मनुष्य के अस्तित्व से सम्बंधित है और आयत २२ में उन उपकारो का वर्णन है जो मनुष्य के आस पास कि वस्तुओ से सम्बंधित है जैसे ज़मीन , आसमान , वर्षा,फल.


इमाम राग़िब अल इस्फ़हानी (12 वि शताब्दी के विद्वान् )अपनी शब्दकोष मुफरदत फि घारीब अल क़ुरान में उपयुक्त आयत के बारे में लिखते है :


जिस ने तुम्हारे लिए ज़मीन को बिछौना बनाया यानि क़ाबिल ए रिहाइश (रहने के क़ाबिल, रहने के लायक ) बनाया, और इसे उभरा हुआ नहीं बनाया जिसपर सुकूनत (आराम ) नामुमकिन हो।


मुफरदत फि ग़रीब अल क़ुर-आन , See Meaning under The Root " ف ر ش "


मुफ़्ती मुहम्मद शफी उस्मानी साहब अपनी तफ्सीर मारीफुल क़ुरान में लिखते है :


…ज़मीन को इंसान के लिए फर्श बना दिया। न ये पानी कि तरह नरम है जिस पर रहा न जा सके और न ही ये लोहे कि तरह सख्त है कि हैम इसे अपनी ज़रूरत के मुताबिक़ आसानी से इस्तेमाल न कर सके बल्कि इसे (धरती को) नरमी और सख्ती के मध्य ऐसा बनाया गया है जो आम इंसान कि आवश्यकताओ के अनुसार काम लिया जा सके।


फिराश के शब्द से ये अनिवार्य नहीं होता कि धरती गोल न हो, क्योंकि धरती जैसी बड़ी गेंद गोल होने के बावजूद देखने में समतल नज़र आती है और क़ुरान का आम अंदाज़ यही है कि वह हर वस्तु का वह पहलु बयान करता है जिसको हर देखने वाला विद्वान्, अनपढ़, शहरी, देहाती समझ सके।


हवाला : मारीफुल क़ुरान, सुरह बक़रह आयत २२ भाष्य ॥
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2,>>>>>> सुरह हिज्र (अध्याय 15 , आयत क्रमांक 19 )


मौलाना सय्यैद मौदूदी अनुवाद :


हमने ज़मीन को फैलाया, उसमे पहाड़ जमाये, उसमे हर तरह कि वनस्पति ठीक ठीक नपी तुली मात्र के साथ उगाई, और उसमे आजीविका के साधन जुटाए, तुम्हारे लिए भी और सृष्टि के उन बहुत से प्राणियो के लिए भी जिनके आहारदता तुम नहीं हो।


आयत का अर्थ
मूल अरबी में यहाँ शब्द " मददनहा " आया है जिसका मूल م د د है। यहाँ ये क्रिया के रूप में प्रयुक्त हुआ है। इस आयत में भी धरती का वर्णन पहाड़ो एवं वनस्पतिओं के साथ किया गया है।


इस आयत का अर्थ मिस्र के एक विख्यात विद्वान् शेख मुहम्मद अल शरावी ने अपनी पुस्तक "The Miracles of The Qur'an" में बहुत अच्छा समझाया है :


The above verse is a good example of how misinterpretations has led sceptics to assume the existence of discrepancy between scientific evidence and the facts of the Qur'an. They contented that the above verse meant that the earth was flat. This contention reveals their failure to understand its true meaning and its accuracy of expression. Actually the word "spread out" is synonymous with "extend", an expression which we often use in our daily speech to describe our actual perception. Therefore, in this context there is no contradiction between what the Qur'an portrays and what is visually observable.


When the sphericity of the earth was discovered, religious scholars in the Christian world called it blasphemy and condemned all advocates of this view on the premise that it conflicted with the teachings of the Bible. But fourteen centuries ago, Allah gave to mankind true evidence that the earth is a sphere. The simple fact is that wherever you stand on earth, whether it be in Africa, America or any other part of the globe, and look in front of yourself, you will always see the earth spread out before you, no matter how far you travel. This phenomenon has but one explanation: that the earth is a sphere. If it were square, triangular or any other flat shape it would be possible to reach its edge. Thus in one simple phrase the Qur'an has revealed to mankind a scientific fact about the earth which was only discovered by scientists many centuries after its initial revelation to the human race. [The Miracles of The Qur'an (Dar al Taqwa LTD Page 68)]


उम्मेद है इन दो उदाहरणो से आपको बात समझ आई होगी। बाकी आयतों को भी जब हम उनके प्रष्टभूमि मे पढ़ेंगे तो स्पष्ट हो जाएगा की कुरान किसी एक जगह भी गलत नहीं है । किसी का कोई प्रश्न हो तो वो पूछ सकता है ।

----------


## asahay

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


तुलनात्मक दृष्टिकोण से हिन्दू धर्मग्रंथो से उदाहरण :


हिन्दू धर्म ग्रन्थ वेदो में भी हमें पृथ्वी के बारे में ऐसे विवरण मिलते है


हे ! इंद्रदेव और सोमदेव ! आपने उषा को बसाया एवं प्रकाशित सूर्य को ऊपर उठाया है। आपने आधार प्रदान कर घुलोक को स्थिर किया एवं पृथ्वी माता को विस्तृत किया है।


(ऋग्वेद 6 :72 :2 , अनुवाद पंडित श्री राम शर्मा आचार्य )


हे इंद्रदेव ! आप महान है। आपने कर्म करके पृथ्वी के विस्तृत क्षेत्र को और विस्तृत किया। आपने दिव्यलोक को गिरने से बचाने के लिए स्तभ्द किया। देवता जिनके पुत्र है उन धावा-पृथ्वी को आपने धारण किया।


(ऋग्वेद 6 :17 :7 , अनुवाद पंडित श्री राम शर्मा आचार्य )


ऐश्वर्यशाली इंद्रदेव ने अपनी सामर्थ्य से घुलोक और पृथ्वी को विस्तृत किया। इंद्रदेव ने ही सूर्यदेव को आलोकयुक्त किया। इंद्रदेव ने ही सभी लोको को आश्रय प्रदान किया। ऐसे इंद्रदेव के लिए ही यह सोमरस समर्पित है।


(अथर्ववेद 20 :118 :4,अनुवाद पंडित श्री राम शर्मा आचार्य )


अल्लाह बेहतर जानता है !!

----------


## asahay

कुरान पाक के खिलाफ अक्सर कुछ भाई लोग ये कहते मिल जाते हैं कि कुरान के अनुसार सूरज काले मटमैले पानी मे जा के डूबता है, अपनी बात को सही सिद्ध करने के लिए कई लोग कुरान पाक की ये आयत भी दिखाते हैं 


" यहाँ तक कि वह ( ज़ुलकारनैन ) उस जगह पहुंच गया ,और उसने सूरज को काले मटमैले पानी के स्रोत मे डूबते हुआ पाया"
सूरा -अल कहफ़ 18:86


लेकिन ये कोई वीर बताने की ज़हमत नहीं करता कि इस आयत के आगे और पीछे क्या लिखा है ... अगर बता दें तो उनकी पोल न खुल जाएगी 


दरअसल इन आयतों मे महान चक्रवर्ती सम्राट "ज़ुल्कारनैन" जो कि एक इन्सान ही थे, कोई देवता या नबी नही जिनके पास चमत्कारी शक्तियां हों, उनका किस्सा है और उनके विजय अभियानों का जिक्र है
ये राजा ही कई देशों को जीतते हुए जब अति पश्चिम मे गए और समुद्र के किनारे पहुंचे तो शाम का समय था, सूरज डूब रहा था, ज़ुल्कारनैन ने जैसा मंज़र उस वक्त देखा, उसी का वर्णन कुरान 18:86 मे है ॥


सूरज पानी मे डूबा, ये एक इन्सान का व्यू है जो आसमान मे उड़ कर धरती से दूर जाकर ये नहीं देख सकते थे कि सूरज कहाँ गया,
न कि यहाँ ये ज़िक्र है कि अल्लाह ने सूरज के साथ क्या किया
जिसको ये देखना है कि कुरान के अनुसार रात मे सूरज कहाँ जाता है, वो सूरह ज़ुमर की 5वीं आयत देखे जिसमे स्पष्ट तौर पर लिखा है कि अल्लाह रात को दिन पर और दिन को रात पर "लपेटता" है .... लपेटने का अर्थ है किसी चीज को ऊपर नीचे हर ओर से गोलाई मे कवर करना, यानि कुरान के अनुसार अल्लाह दुनिया पर हर ओर से सूर्य का प्रकाश डालता है, इसका अर्थ है कि जब रात मे सूरज छिप जाता है तो वो दुनिया के उल्टी तरफ के गोलार्ध पर उजाला फैला रहा होता है .. न कि समुद्र मे डूब कर उजाला फैलाना बंद कर देता है !!


और रही बात पानी के काला मटमैला होने की तो फैक्ट ये है कि समुद्र तट पर सूरज डूबते समय पानी का रंग काला और मटमैला ही दिखता है, ये आप समुद्र के किनारे जाकर देख सकते हैं, या समुद्र के छोर पर अस्त होते हुए सूरज के फोटो देख कर भी चेक कर सकते हैं...!

----------


## asahay

मुसलमानों ने न केवल क़ुरआन की सुरक्षा का प्रबंध किया अपितु हदीस की सुरक्षा के लिए भी अविस्मरणीय भूमिका अदा की, इसकी सुरक्षा के लिए जो उपाये अपनाये गए वह निम्न में बयान किये जा रहे हैं:
मौखिक रूप में हदीसों को कंठस्त करनाः
अरबों की स्मरण-शक्ति बहुत तेज़ थी, वे प्राचीन समय की वृत्तान्तों को मौखिक रूप में याद रखते, वे क़बीलों की वंशावली ही नहीं बल्कि घोड़ों तक की वंशावली को याद रखते थे, अब यह कैसे सम्भव था कि वह उस व्यक्ति की कथनी और करनी को सुरक्षित न रखते जो उनके दिल में उनकी अपनी आत्मा से भी अधिक प्रिय था।
हदीसों को लिपिबद्ध करनाः शुरू में यह भय था कि ऐसा न हो कि लोग हदीस और क़ुरआन दोनों में मिला कर लिख लें फिर कुछ लोगों के लिए उनमें अन्तर करना कठिन हो जाए इसी लिए आप e ने सहाबा को हदीसें लिखने से मना कर दिया था, जैसा कि मुस्नद अहमद की हदीस हैः
لا تكتبوا عني، ومن كتب عني شيئاً سوى القرآن فليمحهمسند أحمد: ج3 ص21.
“मुझ से कुछ मत लिखो, और जिसने क़ुरआन के अतिरिक्त मुझ से कुछ बात लिखी हो उसे चाहिए कि मिटा दे”।
अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल का यह आदेश 7 हिजरी तक रहा, परन्तु जब क़ुरआन की सुरक्षा के प्रति अल्लाह के रसूल को संतुष्ठ हो गया तो अपने साथियों को हदीसें भी लिपिबद्ध करने की अनुमति दे दी, सहाबा में कुछ लोग ऐसे थे जो आपकी बातें सुनने के बाद उन्हें लिपिबद्ध कर लेते थे, हज़रत अब्दुल्लाह बिन अम्र बिन आस रजि. कहते हैं कि मैं अल्लाह के रसूल e से जो कुछ सुनता उसे याद करने के लिए लिख लिया करता था, लोगों ने मुझे रोका और कहाः अल्लाह के रसूल e एक मनुष्य हैं, कभी प्रसन्नता की स्थिति में बातें करते हैं तो कभी क्रोध की दशा में, इस पर मैं ने लिखना छोड़ दियाः फिर मैंने अल्लाह के रसूल e से इसका वर्णन किया तो आपने अपनी उंगलियों से अपने मुंह की ओर संकेत करते हुए कहाः
اكتبفوالذينفسيبيدهلايخرجم  نهإلاحقرواهأبوداودوالحاكم
“लिख लिया करो, क़सम है उस ज़ात की जिसके हाथ में मेरी जान है इस मुख से हक़ (सत्य) के सिवा कुछ नहीं निकलता”। (अबू-दाऊद, हाकिम)
उसी प्रकार अबूहुरैरा रज़ि. बयान करते हैं कि अल्लाह के रसूल e ने (मक्का की विजय के अवसर पर) एक ख़ुतबा दिया। अबू शाह ने कहाः ऐ अल्लाह के रसूल! मेरे लिए लिखा दीजिए, आपने कहाः أكتبوا لأبي شاةइसे अबू- शाह के लिए लिख दो। (बुख़ारी, मुस्लिम)
तिर्मिज़ी की रिवायत के अनुसार हज़रत अबू हुरैरा रज़ि. बयान करते हैं कि अनसार में से एक व्यक्ति ने कहाः मैं आपसे बहुत सी बातें सुनता हूँ परन्तु याद नहीं रख पाता।अल्लाह के रसूल e ने कहाः अपने हाथ से सहायता लो।और नबी e ने अपने हाथ के इशारा से बताया कि लिख लिया करो। (तिर्मिज़ी)
उसी प्रकार सही बुख़ारी में हज़रत अबू हुरैरा रज़ि. का बयान हैः
مافيأصحابرسولاللهصلىاللهع  ليهأحدأكثرحديثاًمنيإلاماك  انمنعبداللهبنعمروفإنهكاني  كتبولاأكتب
अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. के साथियों में मुझ से अधिक हदीस बयान करने वाले कोई नहीं हैं सिवाए अब्दुल्लाह बिन अमर के कि वह लिख लेते थे और मैं नहीं लिखता था। (बुख़ारी)
सहाबा के युग में हदीसों के सहीफ़ेः
अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. के देहांत के पश्चात क़ुरआन झिल्लियों, हड्डियों और खजूर के पत्तों पर अलग अलग लिखित था सहाबा ने उसे एकत्र कर दिया परन्तु हदीस को एकत्र करने की ओर सहाबा का ध्यान नहीं गया परन्तु वह मौखिक रूप में एक दूसरे तक उसे पहुंचाते रहे, उसके बावजूद कुछ सहाबा ने जो हदीसें लिखीं थीं उनमें से कुछ सहीफ़े प्रसिद्ध हो गए थे। जैसे (1) सहीफ़ा सादक़ा, जो एक हज़ार हदीसों पर सम्मिलित अब्दुल्लाह बिन अम्र बिन आस रज़ि का सहीफ़ा था, इसका अधिक भाग मुस्नद अहमद में पाया जाता है। (2) सहीफ़ा समुरा बिन जुनदुब रजि. (3) सहीफ़ा साद बिन उबादा रज़ि. (4) सहीफ़ा जाबिर बिन अब्दुल्लाह अल-अनसारी रज़ि.
ताबिईन के युग में हदीसों का संकलनः
जब इस्लाम विभिन्न देशों में फैलने लगा और सहाबा विभिन्न देशों में फैल गए फिर उन में से अधिकतर लोग मरने लगे तो लोगों की स्मरण-शक्ति में भी कमी आने लगी। अब हदीस को एकत्र करने की आवश्यकता का अनुभव हुआ अतः सन् 99 हिजरी में जब उमर बिन अब्दुल अज़ीज़ रहि. मुसलमानों के ख़लीफ़ा बने और मुसलमानों की स्थिति की ओर देखा जिस से वह गुज़र रहे थे तो इस नतीज़ा पर पहुंचे कि हदीसों की सुरक्षा हेतु उन्हें एकत्र कर दिया जाये, इसी संकल्प के साथ अपने अधिकारियों और प्रतिनिधियों को इसका आदेश देते हुए लिखा और ताकीद की कि अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. की हदीसों को एकत्र करने का काम शुरू कर दिया जाये, जैसे आपने मदीना के क़ाज़ी अबू बकर बिन हज़्म को लिखा किः
” तुम देखो, अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. की जो हदीसें तुम्हें मिलें उन्हें लिख लो क्यों कि मुझे ज्ञान के समाप्त होने और उलमा के चले जाने का भय लगता है। ” उसी प्रकार आपने दूसरे शहरों में भी मुस्लिम उलमाओं को सम्बोधित किया कि अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. की हदीसें एकत्र करने की ओर ध्यान दें। उनमें से एक हिजाज़ और शाम के विद्वान इमाम अबू बकर बिन मुहम्मद बिन मुस्लिम बिन अब्दुल्लाह इब्ने शिहाब अल-ज़ुहरी (मृत्यु 124हिजरी) हैं जिन्हों ने उमर बिन अब्दुल अज़ीज़ के आदेश का पालन करते हुए मदीना वालों की हदीसें एकत्र कीं और उनकी सेवा में प्रस्तुत किया तो उमर बिन अब्दुल अज़ीज़ ने उसकी विभिन्न प्रतियां बनवा कर अलग अलग शहरों में भेज दिया। इस सम्बन्ध में यह पहली कोशिश थी जिसे उन्हों ने बिना किसी तरतीब के अपने सुनने के हिसाब से सहाबा की हदीसों को एकत्र कर दिया था।
ताबिईन (जिन्हों ने सहाबी को देखा, रसूल सल्ल. को न देख सके) ने जब हदीसें एकत्र कीं तो इसके साथ उन्हों ने सहाबी का जीवन-चरित्र भी बयान किया .
ताबिईन के युग में रबीअ बिन सुबैह )मृत्यु 160 हिजरी( सईद बिन अबी उरूबा )मृत्यु 156 हिजरी( मक्का में इब्ने जुरैज )150 हिजरी( ने, सीरिया में औज़ाई )156हिजरी( ने, कूफ़ा में सुफ़यान सौरी)161हिजरी( ने, बसरा में अबू सल्मा )176हिजरी( ने, यमन में मामर बिन राशिद )153हिजरी( ने, रै में जरीर बिन अब्दुल हुमैद)188हिजरी( ने, और ख़ुरासान में अब्दुल्लाह बिन मुबारक )181 हिजरी( ने। और उनके अतिरिक्त विद्वानों नें भी हदीसें एकत्र कीं। इस युग में हदीसें हर बाब की अलग अलग जमा की गईं फिर उनमें सहाबा और ताबईन की कथनी और करनी को भी सम्मिलित कर दिया गया था। इसी लिए इस युग की पुस्तकें “मुसन्नफ़” “मुअत्ता” और “जामिअ” के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुईं।
जब तीसरी शताब्दी आई तो इसमें हदीसें एकत्र करने का एक अलग तरीक़ा प्रचलिग हुआ कि मात्र अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. की हदीसें जमा की गईं, और उन में सहाबा की कथनी और करनी को शामिल नहीं किया गया। इस प्रकार मसानीद की लिखी गई, जिसमें विषय की एकता की रिआयत किए बिना हर सहाबी की हदीस को अलग अलग एकत्र किया गया,
जैसे मुस्नद इमाम अहमद बिन हम्बल, मुस्नद इस्हाक़ बिन राहवैह, मुस्नद उस्मान बिन अबी-शैबा आदि। लेकिन इन किताबों में सहीह हदीस को ही एकत्र करने का प्रयत्न नहीं किया गया बल्कि इसमें ज़ईफ़ )कमज़ोर( हदीसें भी एकत्र कर दी गई थीं उसी प्रकार यह फ़ेक्ही तरतीब के एतबार से नहीं थी जिसके कारण हदीसों को खोजना मुश्किल था इसी लिए बुख़ारा के मुहम्मद बिन इस्माईल अल-बुख़ारी रहि. ने फ़ेक्ही तरतीब के अनुसार मात्र सहीह हदीसों का संग्रह तैयार किया जिसे दुनिया आज सहीह बुख़ारी के नाम से जानती है जो हदीस की प्रमाणित पुस्तकों में प्रथम पद पर आती है, फिर उनके बाद उनके ही शिष्य इमाम मुस्लिम बिन हज्जाज अल-क़ुशैरी ने हसीह हदीस का एक संग्रह तैयार किया जो आज सहीह मुस्लिम के नाम से प्रचलित है। और सहीह बुख़ारी के बाद दूसरे नम्बर पर आता है।
इमाम बुख़ारी और इमाम मुस्लिम के तरीक़े पर उनके युग में और उनके बाद भी हदीस के विद्वानों ने किताबें लिखीं, इस प्रकार उनके बाद चार सुनन लीखी गई सुनन अबी दाऊद, सुनन तिर्मिज़ी, सुनन नसाई, सुनन इब्ने माजा। लेकिन इन इमामों ने अपनी किताबों में सहीह हदीसें ही एकत्र करने का एहतमाम नहीं किया बल्कि उसमें कमज़ोर हदीसें भी आ गई हैं।
हदीस का वर्णन रावियों के साथः
आज हदीस की महान किताबों में जो हदीसें सुरक्षित मिलती हैं उनको उनके संकलनकर्ता विद्वानों नें रावी (अल्लेखकर्ता) के हवाले से वर्णन किया है, सहाबा ने अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. को जो कुछ कहते सुना था या करते देखा था उसे उन्हों ने कंठस्थ किया और कुछ लोगों ने उसे लिखा फिर बाद की पीढियों तक उसे पहुंचाया, जिनकी संख्या लाखों तक पहुंचती है फिर सुनने वालों ने दूसरों को सुनाया यहाँ तक कि उसे लिपिबद्ध कर दिया गया। जैसे फ़लाँ ने फलाँ से कहा और फलाँ ने फलाँ से…..कहा कि मैंने अपने कानों से मुहम्मद सल्ल0 को यह कहते हुए सुना है। जैसे यह उदाहरण देखें:
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ بَكْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ جَابِرٍ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ قَالَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُوشِكُ الْأُمَمُ أَنْ تَدَاعَى عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا تَدَاعَى الْأَكَلَةُ إِلَى قَصْعَتِهَا…)رواه ابوداؤد(
अर्थात् इमाम अबू दाऊद (जो दहीस लिखने वाले विद्वान हैं) वर्णन करते हैं कि मुझ से अब्दुर्रहमान बिन इब्राहीम अल-दिमशक़ी ने बयान किया, अब्दुर्रहमान बिन इब्राहीम अल-दिमशक़ी ने कहा कि मुझ से बिश्र बिन बक्र ने बयान किया, बिश्र बिन बक्र ने कहा कि मुझ से अबू अब्दिस्सलाम ने बयान किया, अबू अब्दिस्सलाम ने कहा कि मुझ से सौबान ने बयान किया, सौबान ने कहा कि मुझ से अल्लाह के रसूल सल्ल. ने कहाः कि एक समय ऐसा आने वाला है कि अन्य समुदाय तुम पर टूट पड़ेंगी जैसे खाने वाला दस्तर-ख़ान पर टूट पड़ते हैं…( अबू दाऊद) विस्तृत जानकारी हेतु यह विडियु अवश्य देखें:
हदीसों की सुरक्षा हेतु अस्माउर्रिजाल की तकनीकः
केवल मुस्लिम समुदाय को यह श्रेय प्राप्त है कि उन्हों ने अपने रसूल के एक एक शब्द को पूर्ण रूप में सुरक्षित किया, इस के लिए मुसलमानों ने अस्माउर्रिजाल के तकनीक का निर्माण किया, एक जर्मन Orientalist डा. ए. स्प्रिंगर (Dr A. Springer) ने इब्ने हजर की पुस्तक अल-इसाबा (मुद्रित कलकत्ता) के परिचय में लिखा हैः
दुनिया के इतिहास में न पहले दुनिया के किसी समुदाय को यह सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ न आधुनिक सांकृतिक दुनिया में किसी को यह गर्व प्राप्त हुआ कि अस्माउर्रिजाल के तकनीक को मुसलमानों के अंदार पर दुनिया के समक्ष प्रस्तुत कर सकें। मुसलमानों ने इस ज्ञान से दुनिया को अवगत करके एक रिकार्ड क़ाइम कर दी, इस भयानक और महान ज्ञान के द्वारा 5 लाख लोगों की जीवनियाँ अति संकीर्णता से सुरक्षित हो गईं।
जिन व्यक्तियों द्वारा यह खबरें दूसरों तक पहुंचती हैं उनको रावी (उल्लेखकर्ता) कहते हैं। इस्लामी विद्वानों ने उन रावियों की पूरी जीवनी लिखी है। जिनको आज अस्माउर्रिजाल की पुस्तकों में खोजा जा सकता है. इस शास्त्र के द्वारा यह मालूम किया जा सकता है कि कौनसा रावी किस दर्जे या श्रेणी का है और किस रिवायत में उस पर किस हद तक भरोसा किया जा सकता है। यदि उन में से कोई कभी सामान्य लोगों के साथ झूठ बोलते पाया गया अथवा उसकी स्मरण-शक्ति कम्ज़ोर थी तो इसे भी उनकी जीवनी में नोट कर दिया गया फ़िर उसके माध्यम से बयान की गई हदीसों को रद्द कर दिया गया। ताकि मुहम्मद सल्ल0 की हदीसें और उनकी जीवनी हर प्रकार के संदेह से पवित्र रहे।

----------


## asahay

{{{ तलाक और इस्लाम }}}
यूं तो तलाक़ कोई अच्छी चीज़ नहीं है और सभी लोग इसको ना पसंद करते हैं इस्लाम में भी यह एक बुरी बात समझी जाती है लेकिन इसका मतलब यह हरगिज़ नहीं कि तलाक़ का हक ही इंसानों से छीन लिया जाए, 
पति पत्नी में अगर किसी तरह भी निबाह नहीं हो पा रहा है तो अपनी ज़िदगी जहन्नम बनाने से बहतर है कि वो अलग हो कर अपनी ज़िन्दगी का सफ़र अपनी मर्ज़ी से पूरा करें जो कि इंसान होने के नाते उनका हक है, इसी लिए दुनियां भर के कानून में तलाक़ की गुंजाइश मौजूद है. 
और इसी लिए पैगम्बरों के दीन (धर्म) में भी तलाक़ की गुंजाइश हमेशा से रही है, दीने इब्राहीम की रिवायात के मुताबिक अरब जाहिलियत के दौर में भी तलाक़ से अनजान नहीं थे, उनका इतिहास बताता है कि तलाक़ का कानून उनके यहाँ भी लगभग वही था जो अब इस्लाम में है लेकिन कुछ बिदअतें उन्होंने इसमें भी दाखिल कर दी थी.


किसी जोड़े में तलाक की नौबत आने से पहले हर किसी की यह कोशिश होनी चाहिए कि जो रिश्ते की डोर एक बार बन्ध गई है उसे मुमकिन हद तक टूटने से बचाया जाए, 
जब किसी पति पत्नी का झगड़ा बढ़ता दिखाई दे तो अल्लाह ने कुरआन में उनके करीबी रिश्तेदारों और उनका भला चाहने वालों को यह हिदायत दी है कि वो आगे बढ़ें और मामले को सुधारने की कोशिश करें इसका तरीका कुरआन ने यह बतलाया है कि एक फैसला करने वाला शोहर के खानदान में से मुकर्रर करें और एक फैसला करने वाला बीवी के खानदान में से चुने और वो दोनों जज मिल कर उनमे सुलह कराने की कोशिश करें, इससे उम्मीद है कि जिस झगड़े को पति पत्नी नहीं सुलझा सके वो खानदान के बुज़ुर्ग और दूसरे हमदर्द लोगों के बीच में आने से सुलझ जाए.
कुरआन ने इसे कुछ यूं बयान किया है - और अगर तुम्हे शोहर बीवी में फूट पड़ जाने का अंदेशा हो तो एक हकम (जज) मर्द के लोगों में से और एक औरत के लोगों में से मुक़र्रर कर दो, अगर शोहर बीवी दोनों सुलह चाहेंगे तो अल्लाह उनके बीच सुलह करा देगा, बेशक अल्लाह सब कुछ जानने वाला और सब की खबर रखने वाला है (सूरेह निसा-35).


इसके बावजूद भी अगर शोहर और बीवी दोनों या दोनों में से किसी एक ने तलाक का फैसला कर ही लिया है तो शोहर बीवी के खास दिनों (Menstruation) के आने का इन्तिज़ार करे, और खास दिनों के गुज़र जाने के बाद जब बीवी पाक़ हो जाए तो बिना हम बिस्तर हुए कम से कम दो जुम्मेदार लोगों को गवाह बना कर उनके सामने बीवी को एक तलाक दे, यानि शोहर बीवी से सिर्फ इतना कहे कि ''मैं तुम्हे तलाक देता हूँ''. 
तलाक हर हाल में एक ही दी जाएगी दो या तीन या सौ नहीं, जो लोग जिहालत की हदें पार करते हुए दो तीन या हज़ार तलाक बोल देते हैं यह इस्लाम के बिल्कुल खिलाफ अमल है और बहुत बड़ा गुनाह है अल्लाह के रसूल (सल्लाहू अलैहि वसल्लम) के फरमान के मुताबिक जो ऐसा बोलता है वो इस्लामी शर्यत और कुरआन की मज़ाक उड़ा रहा होता है.


इस एक तलाक के बाद बीवी 3 महीने यानि 3 तीन हैज़ (जिन्हें इद्दत कहा जाता है और अगर वो प्रेग्नेंट है तो बच्चा होने) तक शोहर ही के घर रहेगी और उसका खर्च भी शोहर ही के जुम्मे रहेगा लेकिन उनके बिस्तर अलग रहेंगे, कुरआन ने सूरेह तलाक में हुक्म फ़रमाया है कि इद्दत पूरी होने से पहले ना तो बीवी को ससुराल से निकाला जाए और ना ही वो खुद निकले, इसकी वजह कुरआन ने यह बतलाई है कि इससे उम्मीद है कि इद्दत के दौरान शोहर बीवी में सुलह हो जाए और वो तलाक का फैसला वापस लेने को तैयार हो जाएं.
अक्ल की रौशनी ने अगर इस हुक्म पर गोर किया जाए तो मालूम होगा कि इसमें बड़ी अच्छी हिकमत है, हर मआशरे में बीच में आज भड़काने वाले लोग मौजूद होते ही हैं, अगर बीवी तलाक मिलते ही अपनी माँ के घर चली जाए तो ऐसे लोगों को दोनों तरफ कान भरने का मौका मिल जाएगा, इसलिए यह ज़रूरी है कि बीवी इद्दत का वक़्त शोहर ही के घर गुज़ारे.


फिर अगर शोहर बीवी में इद्दत के दौरान सुलह हो जाए तो फिरसे वो दोनों बिना कुछ किये शोहर और बीवी की हेस्यत से रह सकते हैं इसके लिए उन्हें सिर्फ इतना करना होगा कि जिन गवाहों के सामने तलाक दी थी उनको खबर करदें कि हम ने अपना फैसला बदल लिया है, कानून में इसे ही ''रुजू'' करना कहते हैं और यह ज़िन्दगी में दो बार किया जा सकता है इससे ज्यादा नहीं.(सूरेह बक्राह-229)
शोहर रुजू ना करे तो इद्दत के पूरा होने पर शोहर बीवी का रिश्ता ख़त्म हो जाएगा, लिहाज़ा कुरआन ने यह हिदायत फरमाई है कि इद्दत अगर पूरी होने वाली है तो शोहर को यह फैसला कर लेना चाहिए कि उसे बीवी को रोकना है या रुखसत करना है, दोनों ही सूरतों में अल्लाह का हुक्म है कि मामला भले तरीके से किया जाए, सूरेह बक्राह में हिदायत फरमाई है कि अगर बीवी को रोकने का फैसला किया है तो यह रोकना वीबी को परेशान करने के लिए हरगिज़ नहीं होना चाहिए बल्कि सिर्फ भलाई के लिए ही रोका जाए.
अल्लाह कुरआन में फरमाता है - और जब तुम औरतों को तलाक दो और वो अपनी इद्दत के खात्मे पर पहुँच जाएँ तो या तो उन्हें भले तरीक़े से रोकलो या भले तरीक़े से रुखसत करदो, और उन्हें नुक्सान पहुँचाने के इरादे से ना रोको के उनपर ज़ुल्म करो, और याद रखो के जो कोई ऐसा करेगा वो दर हकीकत अपने ही ऊपर ज़ुल्म ढाएगा, और अल्लाह की आयातों को मज़ाक ना बनाओ और अपने ऊपर अल्लाह की नेमतों को याद रखो और उस कानून और हिकमत को याद रखो जो अल्लाह ने उतारी है जिसकी वो तुम्हे नसीहत करता है, और अल्लाह से डरते रहो और ध्यान रहे के अल्लाह हर चीज़ से वाकिफ है (सूरेह बक्राह-231)


लेकिन अगर उन्होंने इद्दत के दौरान रुजू नहीं किया और इद्दत का वक़्त ख़त्म हो गया तो अब उनका रिश्ता ख़त्म हो जाएगा, अब उन्हें जुदा होना है.
इस मौके पर कुरआन ने कम से कम दो जगह (सूरेह बक्राह आयत 229 और सूरेह निसा आयत 20 में) इस बात पर बहुत ज़ोर दिया है कि मर्द ने जो कुछ बीवी को पहले गहने, कीमती सामान, रूपये या कोई जाएदाद तोहफे के तौर पर दे रखी थी उसका वापस लेना शोहर के लिए बिल्कुल जायज़ नहीं है वो सब माल जो बीवी को तलाक से पहले दिया था वो अब भी बीवी का ही रहेगा और वो उस माल को अपने साथ लेकर ही घर से जाएगी, शोहर के लिए वो माल वापस मांगना या लेना या बीवी पर माल वापस करने के लिए किसी तरह का दबाव बनाना बिल्कुल जायज़ नहीं है.
(नोट- अगर बीवी ने खुद तलाक मांगी थी जबकि शोहर उसके सारे हक सही से अदा कर रहा था या बीवी खुली बदकारी पर उतर आई थी जिसके बाद उसको बीवी बनाए रखना मुमकिन नहीं रहा था तो महर के अलावा उसको दिए हुए माल में से कुछ को वापस मांगना या लेना शोहर के लिए जायज़ है.)


अब इसके बाद बीवी आज़ाद है वो चाहे जहाँ जाए और जिससे चाहे शादी करे, अब पहले शोहर का उस पर कोई हक बाकि नहीं रहा.
इसके बाद तलाक देने वाला मर्द और औरत जब कभी ज़िन्दगी में दोबारा शादी करना चाहें तो वो कर सकते हैं इसके लिए उन्हें आम निकाह की तरह ही फिरसे निकाह करना होगा और शोहर को महर देने होंगे और बीवी को महर लेने होंगे.
अब फ़र्ज़ करें कि दूसरी बार निकाह करने के बाद कुछ समय के बाद उनमे फिरसे झगड़ा हो जाए और उनमे फिरसे तलाक हो जाए तो फिर से वही पूरा प्रोसेस दोहराना होगा जो मैंने ऊपर लिखा है, 
अब फ़र्ज़ करें कि दूसरी बार भी तलाक के बाद वो दोनों आपस में शादी करना चाहें तो शरयत में तीसरी बार भी उन्हें निकाह करने की इजाज़त है.
लेकिन अब अगर उनको तलाक हुई तो यह तीसरी तलाक होगी जिस के बाद ना तो रुजू कर सकते हैं और ना ही आपस में निकाह किया जा सकता है.
अब चौथी बार उनकी आपस में निकाह करने की कोई गुंजाइश नहीं लेकिन सिर्फ ऐसे कि अपनी आज़ाद मर्ज़ी से वो औरत किसी दुसरे मर्द से शादी करे और इत्तिफाक़ से उनका भी निभा ना हो सके और वो दूसरा शोहर भी उसे तलाक देदे या मर जाए तो ही वो औरत पहले मर्द से निकाह कर सकती है, इसी को कानून में ''हलाला'' कहते हैं.
लेकिन याद रहे यह इत्तिफ़ाक से हो तो जायज़ है जान बूझ कर या प्लान बना कर किसी और मर्द से शादी करना और फिर उससे सिर्फ इस लिए तलाक लेना ताकि पहले शोहर से निकाह जायज़ हो सके यह साजिश सरासर नाजायज़ है और अल्लाह के रसूल (स) ने ऐसी साजिश करने वालों पर लानत फरमाई है.


अगर सिर्फ बीवी तलाक चाहे तो उसे शोहर से तलाक मांगना होगी, अगर शोहर नेक इंसान होगा तो ज़ाहिर है वो बीवी को समझाने की कोशिश करेगा और फिर उसे एक तलाक दे देगा, लेकिन अगर शोहर मांगने के बावजूद भी तलाक नहीं देता तो बीवी के लिए इस्लाम में यह आसानी रखी गई है कि वो शहर काज़ी (जज) के पास जाए और उससे शोहर से तलाक दिलवाने के लिए कहे, इस्लाम ने काज़ी को यह हक़ दे रखा है कि वो उनका रिश्ता ख़त्म करने का ऐलान करदे, जिससे उनकी तलाक हो जाएगी, कानून में इसे ''खुला'' कहा जाता है. 
यही तलाक का सही तरीका है लेकिन अफ़सोस की बात है कि हमारे यहाँ इस तरीके की खिलाफ वर्जी भी होती है और कुछ लोग बिना सोचे समझे इस्लाम के खिलाफ तरीके से तलाक देते हैं जिससे खुद भी परेशानी उठाते हैं और इस्लाम की भी बदनामी होती है.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

तलाक वाली जानकारी मेरे लिए नई है  धन्यवाद

----------


## asahay



----------


## asahay

क्या पवित्र कुरआन ईश्वरीय ग्रंथ है या हज़रत मुहम्मद की रचना?
लेखक : मुश्फ़िक सुल्तान
प्रथम प्रमाण: आज यह बात सारे धार्मिक इतिहासकार स्वीकार कर चुके हैं, कि हज़रत मुहम्मद ईमानदारी से यह विश्वास रखते थे कि उन्हें ईश्वर की ओर से संदेश प्राप्त हो रहा था। उदाहरणार्थ विलियम मोंटगोमेरी वाट (William Montgomery Watt) अपनी पुस्तक, मुहम्मद, प्रॉफ़ेट एंड स्टेट्स्मेन (Muhammad, Prophet and Statesman) में लिखते हैं,
“One of the common allegations against Muhammad is that he was an impostor, who to satisfy his ambition and his lust propagated religious teachings which he himself knew to be false. Such insincerity makes the development of the Islamic religion incomprehensible. …Only a profound belief in himself and his mission explains Muhammad’s readiness to endure hardship and persecution during the Meccan period when from a secular point of view there was no prospect of success. Without sincerity how could he have won the allegiance and even devotion of men of strong and upright character like Abu-Bakr and ‘Umar?… There is thus a strong case for holding that Muhammad was sincere.”[Muhammad, Prophet and Statesman.Oxford University Press, 1961. Pg. 232.]
अनुवाद:
“मुहम्मद के विरुद्ध लगाए जाने वाले आरोपों में से एक आरोप यह है कि वह एक पाखंडी व्यक्ति था, जिसने अपनी महत्वाकांक्षा और वासना की संतुष्टि के लिए अपने मत का प्रचार किया, यह जानते हुए कि उसका मत झूठा है। लेकिन इस प्रकार की निष्ठाहीनता के बावजूद इस्लाम का विकास हो, यह समझ से बाहर है”… “मक्का के दौर में, जबकि इस्लाम की सफलता की कोई संभावना नहीं दिख रही थी, मुहम्मद का सभी प्रकार की कठिनाइयाँ और उत्पीड़न सहने का एकमात्र कारण ही यह था कि वे खुद में और अपने मिशन में ईमादारी के साथ गहरा विश्वास रखते थे। इस ईमानदारी के बगैर यह कैसे संभव था कि वे अबू बकर और उमर जैसे, मजबूत और ईमानदार चरित्र के व्यक्तियों का समर्थन और उनकी भक्ति जीत सकते थे? इस तरह यह पक्ष काफी मज़बूत है कि मुहम्मद निष्कपट और ईमानदार थे।” [Muhammad, Prophet and Statesman, प्रकाशक: Oxford University Press, 1961 संस्करण, पृष्ठ 232]
यह मेरा पहला प्रमाण है। यह तथ्य कि मुहम्मद साहब मक्का में 13 वर्षों तक भयंकर कठिनाइयों और उत्पीड़न को सहन करते रहे, साबित करता है कि वे इस बात पर गहरा विश्वास रखते थे कि वे ईश्वर की ओर से संदेश प्राप्त कर रहे हैं। हाँ मगर इस से यह साबित नहीं होता कि उनका यह विश्वास वास्तव में सही था। लेकिन इस संभावना का खंडन अवश्य होता है कि वे जान बूझ कर लोगों को धोका दे रहे थे। एक ऐसा व्यक्ति जो ईमानदारी से यह विश्वास रखता हो कि वह जो कुछ कर रह है वो ईश्वर के कहने पर कर रहा है और वह व्यक्ति जिसको मालूम हो कि वो दूसरों को धोका दे रहा है, इन दोनों में काफी अन्तर है।

----------


## asahay

दूसरा प्रमाण: आपत्ति करने वाले आपत्ति कर सकते हैं कि यद्यपि वे अपने विश्वास में ईमानदार थे, पर यह उनका भ्रम हो सकता था कि वे ईश्वर के दूत हैं। यह एक जायज़ प्रश्न है। परन्तू, हज़रत मुहम्मद के जीवन की कुछ घटनाएँ, इस प्रश्न का खंडन करती हैं। उदाहरणार्थ, विश्वसनीय अहादीस (हज़रत मुहम्मद के जीवन, कथन, आदि का संग्रह) में एक घटना का वर्णन मिलता है कि हज़रत मुहम्मद के एक पुत्र हुए थे, जिंका नाम उनहों ने इब्राहीम रखा। इस पुत्र की बचपन में ही मृत्यु हुई जब वह 2 वर्ष के थे। हदीस में इस घटना का यूं वर्णन मिलता है,
“अल्लाह के रसूल (स.) के जमाने में सूरज ग्रहण उस दिन हुआ जिन दिन आपके लाडले पुत्र इबरहीन की मृत्यु हुई। लोगों ने खयाल किया इबरहीन की मृत्यु के कारण सूर्य ग्रहण हुआ है (अर्थात आसमान भी गमगीन है)। इस पर अल्लाह के रसूल ने फरमाया की चंद और सूर्य का ग्रहण किसी की मृत्यु या पैदाइश से नहीं होता। जब तुम ग्रहण देखो तो नमाज़ पढ़ो और अल्लाह से दुआ करो।”[बुखारी किताब अल-कसूफ़, अध्याय 1]
अब यदि वे किसी भ्रम मे होते कि वे अल्लाह के रसूल हैं, तो लोगों की इस बात को मान लेते और स्वयं भी इसी प्रकार सोचते। यदि वे धोखेबाज़ होते तो इस घटना और लोगों के अंधविश्वास को अपने लाभ के लिए इस्तेमाल करते। परन्तू उनहों ने लोगों के इस अंधविश्वास को साफ नकार दिया कि ग्रहण का संबंध किसी के जनम एवं मृत्यु से होता है। इसी घटना की तुलना अब बाइबल के लेखकों के द्वारा रचे उस किस्से से कीजिए जिस में उनहों ने ईसाई मत के अनुसार ईश्वर के पुत्र ईसा मसीह को क्रूस पर चड़ाने के समय कुछ इसी प्रकार की प्रकृतिक घटनाओं का होना लिखा। इन घटनाओं को बाइबल के लेखकों ने इस सबूत के तौर पर पेश किया है कि वास्तव में ईसा ईश्वर के पुत्र थे, जबकि यह केवल एक संयोग था। बाइबल का वर्णन कुछ इस प्रकार है,
“उस समय दिन के बारह बजे होंगे तभी तीन बजे तक समूची धरती पर गहरा अंधकार छा गया। सूरज भी नहीं चमक रहा था। उधर मन्दिर में परदे फट कर दो टुकड़े हो गये। यीशु ने ऊँचे स्वर में पुकारा, “हे परम पिता, मैं अपनी आत्मा तेरे हाथों सौंपता हूँ।” यह कहकर उसने प्राण छोड़ दिये। जब रोमी सेनानायक ने, जो कुछ घटा था, उसे देखा तो परमेश्वर की प्रशंसा करते हुए उसने कहा, “यह निश्चय ही एक अच्छा मनुष्य था!” [बाइबल, लूका अध्याय 23, श्लोक 44-47]
देखिए कि बाइबल के लेखक ने किस प्रकार एक प्रकृतिक मौसमी बदलाव और रूमी अंधविश्वासी के वचनों को अपने मत के फायिदे के लिए इस्तेमाल किया है। यह दूसरा प्रमाण था कि मुहम्मद (स.) निष्कपट होने के साथ साथ भ्रमित भी नहीं थे। वह ईश्वरीय प्रेरणा से बोलते थे।

----------


## asahay

तीसरा प्रमाण: मुहम्मद (स.) लिखना पढ़ना नहीं जानते थे। उनके विरोधी भी इस तथ्य को जानते थे। और जब पवित्र कुरआन ने इस तथ्य की तरफ इशारा किया तो उनके किसी भी विरोधी ने इस का इंकार नहीं किया। कुरआन ने मुहम्मद (स.) से फरमाया
وَمَا كُنتَ تَتْلُو مِن قَبْلِهِ مِن كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ ۖ إِذًا لَّارْ*تَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ
“इस (कुरआन) से पहले तुम न कोई किताब पढ़ते थे और न उसे अपने हाथ से लिखते ही थे। ऐसा होता तो ये मिथ्यावादी सन्देह में पड़ सकते थे” [सूरह अंकबूत 29, आयत 48]
पवित्र कुरआन ने एक उच्च सिद्धान्त बताया है कि हज़रत मुहम्मद (स.) से पूर्व सभी सच्चे पैगंबर अल्लाह की तरफ से थे, और सभी ने एक ईश्वर की उपासना की शिक्षा दी है। यह एक ऐसा सिद्धान्त है जिसे कोई भी व्यक्ति उन सभी पैगंबरों से संबन्धित धार्मिक ग्रन्थों को पढे बिना, काइम नहीं कर सकता। परन्तू अल्लाह के रसूल (स.) न दुनिया में फिरे और न कोई किताब पढ़ी। इस लिए कुरआन ने यह प्रमाण दिया कि मुहम्मद (स.) तो पढ़ना न जानते थे। यदि पढ़ना जानते तो संदेह की गुंजाइश हो सकती थी कि यह सिद्धान्त उनहों ने खुद बनाया।

----------


## asahay

चौथा प्रमाण: पवित्र कुरआन में कई स्थान ऐसे हैं जहां हज़रत मुहम्मद (स.) को कुछ बहुत छोटी गलतियों के लिए टोका और अनुशासित किया गया है, और वो भी ऐसी गलतियाँ कि जिन की तरफ किसी ने ध्यान भी नही दिया था। उदाहरणार्थ, हम सूरह अबस (सूरह नंबर 80) में पढ़ते हैं कि हज़रत मुहम्मद (स.) जब कुरेश कबीले के अभिजात वर्ग से बात कर रहे थे और इस्लाम की शिक्षाएँ समझा रहे थे तो एक अंधे व्यक्ति, अब्दुल्लाह बिन उम्मि मकतूम आगाए और उनहों ने अल्लाह के रसूल (स.) का ध्यान अपनी ओर फेरना चाहा, जिसे अल्लाह के रसूल (स) ने पसंद नहीं किया और उनहों ने त्योरी चढ़ाई और मुँह फेर लिया और कुरेश के बड़े लोगों से बात करते रहे। अल्लाह के रसूल (स) ने समझा कि यह तो अपने आदमी हैं, जब चाहे पूछ लेते। इस समय क्या ज़रूरत थी जबकि बड़े नास्तिक सरदारों को मैं अल्लाह का संदेश समझा रहा हूँ। इस पर पवित्र कुरआन में अल्लाह ने आयात नाज़िल फरमाईं जिन में अल्लाह के रसूल (स) को अनुशासित किया गया और बताया गया कि बड़े आदमियों की इतनी परवाह न करो कि उनकी और ध्यान देने से उन व्यक्तियों से ध्यान हट जाए जो स्वयं आप से कुछ सीखना चाहते हों। कुरआन का वर्णन इस तरह है।
عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّىٰ ﴿١﴾ أَن جَاءَهُ الْأَعْمَىٰ ﴿٢﴾ وَمَا يُدْرِ*يكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّىٰ ﴿٣﴾ أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ* فَتَنفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَ*ىٰ ﴿٤﴾ أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَىٰ ﴿٥﴾ فَأَنتَ لَهُ تَصَدَّىٰ ﴿٦﴾ وَمَا عَلَيْكَ أَلَّا يَزَّكَّىٰ ﴿٧﴾ وَأَمَّا مَن جَاءَكَ يَسْعَىٰ ﴿٨﴾ وَهُوَ يَخْشَىٰ ﴾ فَأَنتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّىٰ ﴿١٠) كَلَّا إِنَّهَا تَذْكِرَةٌ
माथे पर बल आ गए और मुँह फेर लिया, (1) इस कारण कि उसके पास अन्धा आ गया। (2) और आपको क्या मालूम शायद वह स्वयं को सँवारता-निखारता हो (3) या नसीहत हासिल करता हो तो नसीहत उसके लिए लाभदायक हो? (4) रहा वह व्यक्ति जो धनी हो गया है(5) आप उसके पीछे पड़े हैं – (6) हालाँकि वह अपने को न निखारे तो आप पर कोई ज़िम्मेदारी नहीं आती – (7) और रहा वह व्यक्ति जो स्वयं ही आप के पास दौड़ता हुआ आया, (8) और वह डरता भी है, (9) तो आप उससे बेपरवाई करते हैं (10) ऐसा न करो, निसंदेह यह तो एक नसीहत नामा है। (11)
हम यह जानते हैं कि जब कोई व्यक्ति आपस में बात कर रहे हों तो बीच में टोकना अच्छा नहीं लगता। यह एक स्वाभाविक बात है। तो अल्लाह के रसूल को इस साथी का टोकना अच्छा न लगना कुछ बड़ी बात नहीं थी। इसके अतिरिक्त उन्होने केवल अपने मुंह को फेर दिया और उस अंधे व्यक्ति को डांटा नहीं। यदि मान भी लिया जाए कि अल्लाह के रसूल (स) को मुंह नहीं फेरना चाहिए था, तब भी वो उस अंधे व्यक्ति से मिल कर माफी मांग लेते और बात खतम हो जाती। किसी और को इस घटना की खबर भी नहीं होती। और कुरेश के सरदारों के लिए भी कोई बड़ी बात नहीं थी। पर इस घटना को सदा के लिए पवित्र कुरआन का हिस्सा बना लेना और अल्लाह की तरफ से इस व्यवहार पर अनुशासित किए जाने का वर्णन कोई अपने द्वारा रची गई पुस्तक में क्यों रखे? इस से उसे क्या लाभ? स्वार्थी लोग तो अपने बड़े बड़े पापों को छुपा लेते हैं, चोटी और महत्वहीन गलतियों की तो बात ही नहीं। यदि मुहम्मद (स) ने स्वयं कुरआन को घड़ लिया होता तो अपनी इस महंत्वहीन गलती को क्यों इतना प्रचारित करते? यह साबित करता है कि कुरआन उनकी रचना नहीं है बल्कि अल्लाह की तरफ से उतरा संदेश है और जो अल्लाह ने उन की ओर उतारा उनको उनहों ने सबको सुनाया चाहे वह स्वयं उनको ही अनुशासित क्यों न कर रहा हो।

----------


## asahay

पांचवा प्रमाण: पवित्र कुरआन में अपने से पूर्व के इतिहास का वर्णन है। इस ऐतिहासिक जानकारी की स्वतंत्र जांच करने से पता चलता है कि हज़रत मुहम्मद और उनके साथियों को इसकी जानकारी नहीं थी और कुरआन ने जो उन्हें जानकारी दी वह बाद में सच साबित हुई। कई लोग यह आरोप लगाते हैं कि मुहम्मद साहब ने बाइबल में से पूर्व के पैगंबरों की जानकारी चुरा के कुरआन में रख दी। वे इस बात की तरफ ध्यान नहीं देते कि कुरआन तो अपने से पूर्व अल्लाह की ओर से आए हुए ग्रन्थों की पुष्टि करता है कि उनमें भी वही संदेश था जो कुरआन दोहरा रहा है। दो ग्रन्थों में समानता होने का अर्थ यह नहीं है कि एक ने दूसरे से जानकारी चराई है। इसका अर्थ यह है कि दोनों का मूल संदेश एक ही है क्यों कि दोनों एक ही मालिक की ओर से आए हैं। हाँ यहाँ यह ज़रूर स्मरण रहे कि कुरआन से पूर्व जो भी ग्रंथ आए उनमें स्वार्थी मनुष्यों ने अपने फाईदे के लिए परिवर्तन कर दिया था, जिस से उनके अंदर काफी गलत जानकारी भी मिल गई थी, जो कि वास्तविक इतिहास के विरुद्ध थी। अब यदि मुहम्मद साहब ने कुरआन को इन पूर्व के ग्रन्थों से चुराया होता तो इन ग्रन्थों में मनुष्य परिवर्तन के कारण होने वाली ऐतिहासिक गलतियों को भी वे कुरआन में सही मान कर रख देते। परन्तू जब हम वर्तमान बाइबल और कुरआन का तुलनात्मक अध्ययन करते हैं तो आश्चर्य होता है कि हमारा आधुनिक ऐतिहासिक ज्ञान कुरआन के वर्णन की पुष्टि करता है जबकि बाइबल मैं ठीक उनही घटनाओं का वर्णन इतिहास के विरुद्ध जाता है। एक उदाहरण से मेरी यह बात साफ हो जाएगी बाइबल के भाग ‘पुराना विधान’ (Old Testament) में, हज़रत इब्राहीम और हज़रत युसुफ के समय मिस्र के शासक को ‘फिरौन’ (Pharoah) कहा गया है। उदाहरणार्थ देखिए बाइबल में उत्पत्ति (Genesis) अध्याय 12, श्लोक 17,18,20 और उत्पत्ति (Genesis) अध्याय 41, श्लोक 14,25,46। यह इतिहासिक दृष्टि से गलत है क्यों कि फिरौन वंश के शासक हज़रत मूसा के समय के आस पास मिस्र की सत्ता में आए। हज़रत युसुफ के समय जो वंश वहाँ के शासक थे उन्हें हिक्सास (Hyksos) कहा जाता था, ना कि फिरौन (Pharoah)। हिक्सास एशियायी नस्ल के थे और मिस्र की सत्ता पर 1720 ईसा पूर्व कब्जा कर लिया था। 1550 ईसा पूर्व में मूल मिस्री जनता ने इनके विरुद्ध विद्रोह किया और इस प्रकार मिस्र पर हिक्सास का शासन समाप्त हुआ। अब यदि हज़रत मुहम्मद (स) ने बाइबल से कहानियाँ सुन कर उन को कुरआन में लिखा होता तो यह ऐतिहासिक गलती कुरआन में भी पाई जाती और कुरआन भी सूरह युसुफ में, हज़रत युसुफ के समय के मिस्री शासक को फिरौन कहता। परन्तू कुरआन में इस शासक को कोई उपाधि न देकर केवल ‘अल्मलिक’ (सम्राट, बादशाह) कहा गया है। उदाहरण के लिए देखिए सूरह युसुफ 12, आयत 43 और 50। जबकि हज़रत मूसा के समय के मिस्री शासक को साफ साफ ‘फिरौन’ कहा है। इस उदाहरण से पता चलता है कि हज़रत मुहम्मद (स) ने बाइबल से कुछ नकल नहीं किया है क्योंकि नकल करने पर प्रक्षिप्त बाइबल की गलती कुरआन में भी शामिल हो जाती। कुरआन इस लिए उस सर्वज्ञ ईश्वर का संदेश है जिसको सत्य का ज्ञान है और अपने संदेश कुरआन में प्रक्षिप्त बाइबल की गलती को भी सुधारा।

----------


## asahay

छटा प्रमाण: पवित्र कुरआन ने हैरत अंगेज़ भविष्यवाणियाँ कीं जो भविष्य में शत प्रतिशत सही साबित हुईं। क्योंकि भविष्य का ज्ञान केवल अल्लाह के पास है, इस कारण कुरआन अल्लाह का कलाम साबित होता है। यदि पवित्र कुरआन की कोई भविष्य वाणी गलत साबित होती तो साफ पता चल जाता कि यह एक अल्पज्ञ मनुष्य द्वारा रचा गया है। हम सब यह जानते हैं कि हज़रत मुहम्मद (स) धार्मिक प्रचार के पहले 13 साल के दौर को ‘मक्की’ दौर कहा जाता है, जिस में उनके प्रचार का केंद्र केवल मक्का शहर रहा। इन दस वर्षों में कुरआन के जीतने सूरह (अध्याय) लोगों को सुनाए गए उन्हें ‘मक्की’ सूरह कहा जाता है। इस के बाद, उनके मदीना जाने से उनकी मृत्यु तक के दौर को ‘मदनी’ दौर कहा जाता है। और इस दौर में जो कुरआन की सूरह लोगों को सिखाई गईं उनको ‘मदनी’ सूरह कहा जाता है। ‘मक्की’ दौर के 10 वर्ष हज़रत मुहम्मद (स) के लिए बहुत कठिन दौर था, जिस में आपके संदेश को मुश्किल से केवल 150 लोगों ने स्वीकार किया। इस दौर में उनका प्रचार ज़ाहिरी तौर से असफल लग रहा था। लेकिन इस दौर में कुरआन ने एक भविष्यवाणी की जो कुरआन की ‘मक्की’ सूरह नस्र सूरह नंबर 110 में पढ़ी जा सकती है। इस में उनसे कहा गया था।
إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ ﴿١﴾ وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجًا ﴿٢﴾ فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ ۚ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا ﴿٣
जब अल्लाह की सहायता आ जाए और विजय प्राप्त हो, (1) और तुम लोगों को देखो कि वे अल्लाह के दीन (धर्म) में गिरोह के गिरोह प्रवेश कर रहे है, (2) तो अपने रब की प्रशंसा करो और उससे क्षमा चाहो। निस्संदेह वह बड़ा तौबा क़बूल करनेवाला है (3)
13 वर्ष के प्रचार में 150 सहयोगी पाना, वो भी भीषण कठिनाइयों का सामना कर के, ज़ाहिरी तौर से असफ़ल ही लगा था। लेकिन उसी जमाने में कुरआन ने ये घोषणा कर दी कि आगे अल्लाह का असाधारण सहयोग मिलेगा और तुम देखोगे कि लोग भारी संख्या में, गिरोह के गिरोह, इस्लाम में प्रवेश करेंगे। इस घोषणा की पूर्ति उस समय असंभव लग रही थी। लेकिन दुनिया ने देखा कि अगर पहले 13 वर्षों में मात्र 150 आदमी इस्लाम में प्रवेश हुए, तो अगले 10 वर्ष में सम्पूर्ण अरब इस्लाम में प्रवेश कर गया। इस से भी अगले 15 वर्षों में इस्लाम ने उस जमाने की विश्व की दो महाशक्तियों, रूमी साम्राज्य (Byzantine Empire) और ईरान के सासानी साम्राज्य (Sassanid Empire) को अपने अंदर समा लिया, और इस से भी अगले 10 वर्षों में इस्लाम पश्चिम में स्पेन से पूर्व में भारत और इंडोनेशिया तक प्रवेश कर गया। इस तरह शानदार अंदाज़ में कुरआन के ईश्वरीय संदेश होने का प्रमाण मिल गया। इस्लाम के इस हैरत अंगेज़ फेलाव पर टिप्पणी करते हुए पश्चिमी इतिहासकार फिलिप क. हिट्टी Philip K. Hitti ने अपनी पुस्तक ‘दी अरब्स – ए शार्ट हिसटरि’ The Arabs- A Short History में यूं लिखा है
“If someone in the first third of the seventh Christian century had the audacity to prophesy that within a decade some unheralded, unforeseen power from the hitherto barbarians and little known land of Arabia was to make its appearance, hurl itself against the only two powers of the age, fall heir to the one-the Sassanids, and strip the other, the Byzantine of its fairest provinces, he would undoubtedly be declared a lunatic. Yet that was what happened. After the death of the Prophet, sterile Arabia seems to have been converted as if by magic into a nursery of heroes the like of whom, both in number and quality, would be hard to find anywhere.” [The Arabs- A Short History, by Philip K. Hitti, 1960, chapter Islam on the March, Pg. 42]
अनुवाद:
“सातवीं शताब्दी के पहले तिहाई जमाने में यदि किसी व्यक्ति को यह भविष्यवाणी करने की हिम्मत होती की एक दशक के अंदर अंदर, अब तक बर्बर और लगभग अंजान अरबवासीयों में से कोई अप्रत्याक्षित शक्ति उभर कर विश्व की दो महाशक्तियों से टकर लेगी, और इन में से एक- सासानी साम्राज्य की वारिस बनेगी और दूसरी, बाईज़न्टाइन साम्राज्य, को अपने अनेक अच्छे खासे प्रान्तों से वंचित कर देगी, तो उस व्यक्ति को अवश्य पागल घोषित कर दिया जाता। लेकिन वास्तव में हुआ यही। पैगंबर साहब की मृत्यु के बाद, बांझ अरबदेश, जैसे किसी जादू से, ऐसे महानायकों का घर बन गया जिनके जैसे व्यक्ति, संख्या और आचरण में कहीं भी ढूंढ पाना अतिकठिन होगा।”
[The Arabs- A Short History, by Philip K. Hitti, 1960 संस्करण, अध्याय Islam on the March, पृष्ठ 42]
यह जादू कुछ और नहीं था बल्कि ईश्वर की विशेष सहायता थी जो उनके साथ थी, क्योंकि उनहों ने अपने आप को इस काबिल बनाया था। तो यह मैं ने पवित्र कुरआन की अनेक भविष्यवाणियों में से एक भविष्यवाणी बताई। कुछ अन्य भविष्यवाणियाँ जो कुरआन में हैं उनका केवल संक्षिप्त वर्णन कर देता हूँ। 1. रूमी साम्राज्य ससानियों से हार के बाद दुबारा जीत जाएंगे। यह भविष्यवाणी सूरह रूम (30) की प्रथम आयात में पढ़ी जा सकती है। 2. पवित्र कुरआन ने पहले मक्की जमाने में ही आने वाले बदर के युद्ध में मुस्लिम फौज के हाथों मक्का के कुफ़्फ़ार की हार की भविष्यवाणी की थी जो सही साबित हुई। देखिए सूरह कमर 54 की आयत 44। इस तरह की बहुत सारी भविष्यवाणियाँ हैं जो कुरआन ने की और उस जमाने के लोगों ने उनको पूरा होते देखा। स्वयं हम भी कुरआन की एक भविष्यवाणी के पूरा होने की पुष्टि कर सकते हैं। कुरआन ने अपने बारे में भविष्यवाणी की थी
إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ
“यह अनुसरण (कुरआन) निश्चय ही हमने अवतरित किया है और हम स्वयं इसके रक्षक हैं” [सूरह हिजर 15, आयत 9]
1400 वर्षों में कुरआन का एक अक्षर भी नहीं बदला जा सका। मुस्लिम आज जो कुरआन पढ़ते हैं, यह वही कुरआन है को 1400 वर्ष पूर्व हज़रत मुहम्मद (स) से उनके साथियों ने सुना, उनहों ने इसे अपनी संतानों को सिखाया, और उनहों ने अपने बच्चों को। यह मस्जिदों में, मदरसों में रोज़ पढ़ा जाता। दिन में 5 नमाजों में इसकी तिलावत सब सुनते। लाखों की संहया में मुस्लिम समाज के लोगों ने इसे याद किया और महफ़ूज किया। ऐसा इतिहास किसी अन्य धार्मिक ग्रंथ का नहीं है। अन्य धार्मिक ग्रंथ एक वर्ग विशेष तक सीमित रहने के कारण प्रक्षिप्त हो गए। जिस भाषा में वह ग्रंथ थे, वह भाषा धीरे धीरे लगभग लुप्त हो गईं, या एक वर्ग विशेष तक ही सीमित रह गई। आप स्वयं देख सकते हैं। वेदों की ‘संस्कृत’ (Sanskrit) के साथ क्या हुआ? तौरात की भाषा ‘इबरानी’ (Ancient Hebrew) के साथ क्या हुआ? इंजील की भाषा ‘आरमेइक’ (Aramaic) के साथ क्या हुआ? बोद्ध ग्रंथ धम्मपद की भाषा ‘पालि’ (Pali) के साथ क्या हुआ? यह सब ग्रंथ और इनकी भाषाएँ अधिकतर लोगों से दूर हो गए। केवल उन मतों के विशेष ज्ञानी वर्ग तक ही सीमित रह गए और इसी कारण उनका प्रक्षिप्त होना या उनमें परिवर्तन करना बहुत आसान हो गया। इस के विपरीत पवित्र कुरआन की ‘अरबी’ (Arabic) भाषा लुप्त नहीं हुई, बल्कि आज ‘संयुक्त राष्ट्र संगठन’ (UNO) की पाँच प्रमुख भाषाओं में से एक भाषा है। और कुरआन भी किसी विशेष वर्ग तक सीमित नहीं रहा, बल्कि आम मुसलमानों के घरों में ही रहा। आम मुसलमान इसे याद करते रहे और रोज़ इसको पढ़ते रहे जिस कारण इसका प्रक्षिप्त होना या इसमें किसी भी प्रकार का परिवर्तन होना संभव है ही नहीं।
सातवाँ प्रमाण: पवित्र कुरआन, ईश्वरीय संदेश होने की हैसियत से यह दावा करता है इस में परस्पर विरोधी बातें नहीं हैं। 
कुरआन घोषणा करता है,
أَفَلَا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ ۚ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا
“क्या वे क़ुरआन में सोच-विचार नहीं करते? यदि यह अल्लाह के अतिरिक्त किसी और की ओर से होता, तो निश्चय ही वे इसमें बहुत सा विरोधाभास पाते ” [सूरह निसा 4, आयत 82]
कुरआन के कलामे इलाही (ईश्वरीय संदेश) होने का एक स्पष्ट प्रमाण यह है कि इस में किसी प्रकार का अंतर्विरोध नहीं है और साथ की इस का कोई बयान किसी भी जाने माने तथ्य के विरुद्ध नहीं है। यथार्थ से ही पूरी तरह अनुकूलता इस बात का स्पष्ट प्रमाण है कि यह अल्लाह के तरफ से आया हुआ संदेश है। यदि यह मनुष्य की रचना होती तो इस में बहुत सा विरोधाभास पाते। तथापि किसी भी सच्चाई का सच्चाई नज़र आना इस पर निर्भर है कि आदमी गंभीरता के साथ उसे समझने का प्रयत्न करे। कुरआन इख्तिलाफ़े कसीर (अंतर्विरोधों) से मुक्त होना उस व्यक्ति को दिखाई देगा जो कुरआन पर ‘तदब्बुर’ (चिंतन-मनन) करे। जो व्यक्ति तदब्बुर करना न चाहे वह मूर्खतापूर्ण आपत्तियाँ करता रहेगा। उदाहरणार्थ, किसी ने कुरआन में एक अंतर्विरोध दिखाने का प्रयत्न करते हुए लिखा कि कुरआन के एक स्थान में कहा गया है कि अल्लाह ने 1. दो दिन में धरती बनायी (41:9) 2.चार दिन में पहाड बनाये (41:10) 3. दो दिन में सात आकाश बनाये (41:12) यह कुल 8 दिन बनते हैं, पर सूरह युनुस 10:3 में कुरआन ने कहा तुम्हारा रब वही अल्लाह हैं जिसने धरती और आकाशों को 6 दिन में बनाया.. ये तो स्पष्ट विरोध है। मैंने जब इस पर चिंतन-मनन किया तो यह वास्तव में विरोध था ही नहीं। इस आपत्ति का मेरे द्वारा लिखा उत्तर आप यहाँ पढ़ सकते हैं। [वैबसाइट जिसमे ये लेख पब्लिश हुआ था कुछ कारणो से बंद है, जिसको इस संबंध मे स्पष्टीकरण चाहिए हो तो वो हमसे पूछ सकता है - आक़िब ख़ान]
ये कुरआन को ईश्वरीय ग्रंथ साबित करने के कुछ सरल प्रमाण मैं ने पाठकों से सामने रखे हैं। इस के अतिरिक्त कई प्रमाण हैं, जिनको भविष्य में आपके सामने लाऊँगा। मानवता को कुरआन का यही निमंत्रण है कि आओ इस संदेश पर विचार करो, और तुम जानोगे कि यह तुम्हारे बनाने वाले की ही ओर से आया है। कुरआन के ही शब्दों में ही इस लेख को समाप्त करता हूँ,
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ
हे लोगो! निसंदेह तुम्हारे रब्ब की तरफ से तुम्हारे पास एक किताब आ चुकी है जो (सरासर) उपदेश है और वह हृदय में पाए जाने वाले रोगों को दूर करने वाली और इस पर विश्वास रखने वालों के लिए मार्गदर्शन और दया है” [सूरह युनूस 10, आयत 57]

----------


## asahay

प्रश्नः पशुओं को मारना एक क्रूरतापूर्ण कृत्य है तो फिर मुसलमान मांसाहारी भोजन क्यों पसन्द करते हैं?
उत्तरः ‘शाकाहार’ आज एक अंतराष्ट्रीय आन्दोलन बन चुका है बल्कि अब तो पशु-पक्षियों के अधिकार भी निर्धारित कर दिये गए हैं। नौबत यहां तक पहुंची है कि बहुत से लोग मांस अथवा अन्य प्रकार के सामिष भोजन को भी पशु-पक्षियों के अधिकारों का हनन मानने लगे हैं।
इस्लाम केवल इंसानों पर ही नहीं बल्कि तमाम पशुओं और 
प्राणधारियों पर दया करने का आदेश देता है परन्तु इसके साथ-साथ इस्लाम यह भी कहता है कि अल्लाह तआला ने यह धरती और इस पर मौजूद सुन्दर पौधे और पशु पक्षी, समस्त वस्तुएं मानवजाति के फ़ायदे के लिए उत्पन्न कीं। यह मनुष्य की ज़िम्मेदारी है कि वह इन समस्त 
संसाधनों को अल्लाह की नेमत और अमानत समझकर, न्याय के साथ इनका उपयोग करे।
अब हम इस तर्क के विभिन्न पहलुओं पर दृष्टि डालते हैं।
मुसलमान पक्का ‘शाकाहारी’ बन सकता है
एक मुसलमान पुरी तरह शाकाहारी रहकर भी एक अच्छा मुसलमान बन सकता है। मुसलमानों के लिए यह अनिवार्य नहीं है कि वह सदैव मांसाहारी भोजन ही करें।
पवित्र क़ुरआन मुसलमानों को मांसाहार की अनुमति देता है
पवित्र क़ुरआन में मुसलमानों को मांसाहारी भोजन की अनुमति दी गई है। इसका प्रमाण निम्नलिखित आयतों से स्पष्ट हैः
‘‘तुम्हारे लिए मवेशी (शाकाहारी पशु) प्रकार के समस्त जानवर हलाल किये गए हैं।’’ (पवित्र क़ुरआन , 5:1)
‘‘उसने पशु उत्पन्न किये जिनमें तुम्हारे लिए पोशाक भी है और ख़ूराक भी, और तरह तरह के दूसरे फ़ायदे भी।’’ (पवित्र क़ुरआन , 16:5)
‘‘और हकीकत यह है कि तुम्हारे लिये दुधारू पशुओं में भी एक शिक्षा है, उनके पेटों में जो कुछ है उसी में से एक चीज़ (अर्थात दुग्ध) हम तुम्हें पिलाते हैं और तुम्हारे लिए इनमे बहुत से दूसरे फ़ायदे भी हैं, इनको तुम खाते हो और इन पर और नौकाओं पर सवार भी किये जाते हो।’’ (पवित्र क़ुरआन , 23:21)
मांस पौष्टिकता और प्रोटीन से भरपूर होता है
मांसाहारी भोजन प्रोटीन प्राप्त करने का अच्छा साधन है। इसमें भरपूर प्रोटीन होते है। अर्थात आठों जीवन पोषक तत्व। (इम्यूनो एसिड) मौजूद होते हैं। यह आवश्यक तत्व मानव शरीर में नहीं बनते। अतः इनकी पूर्ती बाहरी आहार से करना आवश्यक होता है। इसके अतिरिक्त माँस में लोहा, विटामिन-बी, इत्यादि पोषक तत्व भी पाए जाते हैं।
मानवदंत प्रत्येक प्रकार के भोजन के लिए उपयुक्त हैं
यदि आप शाकाहारी पशुओं जैसे गाय, बकरी अथवा भेड़ आदि के दांतों को देखें तो आश्चर्यजनक समानता मिलेगी। इन सभी पशुओं के दाँत 
सीधे अथवा फ़्लैट हैं। अर्थात ऐसे दांत जो वनस्पति आहार चबाने के लिए उपयुक्त हैं। इसी प्रकार यदि आप शेर, तेंदुए अथवा चीते इत्यादि के दांतों का निरीक्षण करें तो आपको उन सभी में भी समानता मिलेगी। मांसाहारी जानवारों के दांत नोकीले होते हैं। जो माँस जैसा आहार चबाने के लिए उपयुक्त हैं। परनतु मनुष्य के दाँतों को ध्यानपुर्वक देखें तो पाएंगे कि उनमें से कुछ दांत सपाट या फ़्लैट हैं परन्तु कुछ नोकदार भी हैं। इसका मतलब है कि मनुष्य के दांत शाकाहारी और मांसाहारी दोनों प्रकार के आहार के लिए उपयुक्त हैं। अर्थात मनुष्य सर्वभक्षी प्राणी है जो वनास्पति और माँस प्रत्येक प्रकार का आहार कर सकता है।
प्रश्न किया जा सकता है कि यदि अल्लाह चाहता कि मनुष्य केवल शाकाहारी रहे तो उसमें हमें अतिरिक्त नोकदार दांत क्यों दिये? इसका तार्किक उत्तर यही है कि अल्लाह ने मनुष्य को सर्वभक्षी प्राणी के रूप में रचा है और वह महान विधाता हमसे अपेक्षा रखता है कि हम शाक सब्ज़ी के अतिरिक्त सामिष आहार (मांस, मछली, अण्डा इत्यादि) से भी अपनी शारीरिक आवश्यकताएं पूरी कर सकें।
मनुष्य की पाचन व्यवस्था शाकाहारी और मांसाहारी दोनों प्रकार के भोजन को पचा सकती है
शाकाहारी प्राणीयों की पाचन व्यवस्था केवल शाकाहारी भोजन को पचा सकती है। मांसाहारी जानवरों में केवल मांस को ही पचाने की क्षमता होती है। परन्तु मनुष्य हर प्रकार के खाद्य पद्रार्थों को पचा सकता है। यदि अल्लाह चाहता कि मनुष्य एक ही प्रकार के आहार पर जीवत रहे तो हमारे शरीर को दोनों प्रकार के भोजन के योग्य क्यों बनाता कि वह शक सब्ज़ी के साथ-साथ अन्य प्रकार के भोजन को भी पचा सके।
पवित्र हिन्दू धर्मशास्त्रों में भी 
मांसाहारी भोजन की अनुमति है
(क) बहुत से हिन्दू ऐसे भी हैं जो पूर्ण रूप से शाकाहारी हैं। उनका विचार है कि मास-मच्छी खाना उनके धर्म के विरुद्ध है परन्तु यह वास्तविकता है कि हिन्दुओं के प्राचीन धर्मग्रन्थों में मांसाहार पर कोई प्रतिबन्ध नहीं है। उन्हीं ग्रंथों में ऐसे साधू संतों का उल्लेख है जो मांसाहारी थे।
(ख) मनुस्मृति जो हिन्दू कानून व्यवस्था का संग्रह है, उसके पाँचवे 
अध्याय के 30वें श्लोक में लिखा हैः
‘‘खाने वाला जो उनका मांस खाए कि जो खाने के लिए है तो वह कुछ बुरा नहीं करता, चाहे नितदिन वह ऐसा क्यों न करे क्योंकि ईश्वर ने स्वयं ही बनाया है कुछ को ऐसा कि खाए जाएं और कुछ को ऐसा कि खाएं।’’
(ग) मनुस्मृति के पाँचवें अध्याय के अगले श्लोक नॉ 31 में लिखा हैः
‘‘बलि का माँस खाना उचित है, यह एक रीति है जिसे देवताओं का आदेश जाना जाता है ’’
(घ) मनुस्मृति के इसी पाँचवें अध्याय के श्लोक 39-40 में कहा गया हैः
‘‘ईश्वर ने स्वयं ही बनाया है बलि के पशुओं को बलि हेतु। तो बलि के लिये मारना कोई हत्या नहीं है।’’
(ङ) महाभारत, अनुशासन पर्व के 58वें अध्याय के श्लोक 40 में धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर और भीष्म पितामहः के मध्य इस संवाद पर कि यदि कोई व्यक्ति अपने पुरखों के श्राद्ध में उनकी आत्मा की शांति के लिए कोई भोजन अर्पित करना चाहे तो वह क्या कर सकता है। वह वर्णन इस प्रकार हैः
‘‘युधिष्ठिर ने कहाµ ‘हे महाशक्तिमान, मुझे बताओ कि वह कौन सी वस्तु है जिसे यदि अपने पुरखों की आत्मा की शांति के लिए अर्पित करूं तो वह कभी समाप्त न हो, वह क्या वस्तु है जो (यदि दी जाए तो) सदैव बनी रहे? वह क्या है जो (यदि भेंट की जाए तो) अमर हो जाए?’’
भीष्म ने कहाः ‘‘हे युधिष्ठिर! मेरी बात ध्यानपुर्वक सुनो, वह भेंटें क्या हैं जो कोई श्रद्धापूर्वक अर्पित की जाए जो श्रद्धा हेतु अचित हो और वह क्या फल है जो प्रत्येक के साथ जोड़े जाएं। तिल और चावल, जौ और उड़द और जल एवं कन्दमूल आदि उनकी भेंट किया जाए तो हे राजन! तुम्हारे पुरखों की आत्माएं प्रसन्न होंगी। भेड़ का (मांस) चार मास तक, ख़रगोश के (मांस) की भेंट चार मास तक प्रसन्न रखेगी, बकरी के (मांस) की भेंट छः मास तक और पक्षियों के (मांस) की भेंट सात मास तक प्रसन्न रखेगी। मृग के (मांस) की भेंट दस मास तक, भैंसे के (मांस) का दान ग्यारह मास तक प्रसन्न रखेगा। कहा जाता है कि गोमांस की भेंट एक वर्ष तक शेष रहती है। भेंट के गोमांस में इतना घृत मिलाया जाए जो तुम्हारे पुरखों की आत्माओं को स्वीकार्य हो, धरनासा (बड़ा बैल) का मांस तुम्हारे पुरखों की आत्माओं को बारह वर्षों तक प्रसन्न रखेगा। गेण्डे का मांस, जिसे पुरखों की आत्माओं को चन्द्रमा की उन रातों में भेंट किया जाए जब वे परलोक सिधारे थे तो वह उन्हें सदैव प्रसन्न रखेगा।
और एक जड़ी बूटी कलासुका कही जाती है तथा कंचन पुष्प की पत्तियाँ और (लाल) बकरी का मांस भी, जो भेंट किया जाए, वह सदैव-सदैव के लिये है। यदि तुम चाहते हो कि तुम्हारें पितरों की आत्मा सदैव के लिए शांति प्राप्त करे तो तुम्हें चाहिए कि लाल बकरी के मांस से उनकी सेवा करो।’’ (भावार्थ)
हिन्दू धर्म भी अन्य धर्मों से प्रभावित हुआ है
यद्यपि हिन्दू धर्म शास्त्रों में मांसाहारी भोजन की अनुमति नहीं है परन्तु हिन्दुओं के अनुयायियों ने कालांतर में अन्य धर्मों का प्रभाव भी स्वीकार किया और शाकाहार को आत्मसात कर लिया। इन अन्य धर्मों में जैनमत इत्यादि शामिल हैं।
पौधे भी जीवनधारी हैं
कुछ धर्मों ने शकाहार पर निर्भर रहना इसलिए भी अपनाया है क्योंकि आहार व्यवस्था में जीवित प्राणधारियों को मारना वार्जित है। यदि कोई व्यक्ति अन्य प्राणियों को मारे बिना जीवित रह सकता है तो वह पहला व्यक्ति होगा जो जीवन बिताने का यह मार्ग स्वीकार कर लेगा। अतीत में लोग यह समझते थे कि वृक्ष-पौधे निष्प्राण होते हैं परन्तु आज यह एक प्रामाणिक तथ्य है कि वृक्ष-पौधे भी जीवधारी होते हैं अतः उन लोगों की यह धारणा कि प्राणियों को मारकर खाना पाप है, आज के युग में 
निराधार सिद्ध होती है।
अब चाहे वे शाकाहारी क्यों न बने रहें।
पौधे भी पीड़ा का आभास कर सकते हैं
पूर्ण शाकाहार में विश्वास रखने वालों की मान्यता है कि पौधे कष्ट और पीड़ा महसूस नहीं कर सकते अतः वनस्पति और पेड़-पौधों को मारना किसी प्राणी को मारने के अपेक्षा बहुत छोटा अपराध है। आज विज्ञान हमें बताता है कि पौधे भी कष्ट और पीड़ा का अनुभव करते हैं किन्तु उनके रुदन और चीत्कार को सुनना मनुष्य के वश में नहीं। इस का कारण यह है कि मनुष्य की श्रवण क्षमता केवल 20 हटर्ज़ से लेकर 20,000 हर्टज फ्ऱीक्वेंसी वाली स्वर लहरियाँ सुन सकती हैं। एक कुत्ता 40,000 हर्टज तक की लहरों को सुन सकता है। यही कारण है कि कुत्तों के लिए विशेष सीटी बनाई जाती है तो उसकी आवाज़ मनुष्यों को सुनाई नहीं देती परन्तु कुत्ते उसकी आवाज़ सुनकर दौड़े आते हैं, उस सीटी की आवाज़ 20,000 हर्टज से अधिक होती है।

----------


## asahay

एक अमरीकी किसान ने पौधों पर अनुसंधान किया। उसने एक ऐसा यंत्र बनाया जो पौधे की चीख़ को परिवर्तित करके फ्ऱीक्वेंसी की 
परिधि में लाता था कि मनुष्य भी उसे सुन सकें। उसे जल्दी ही पता चल गया कि पौधा कब पानी के लिए रोता है। आधुनिकतम अनुसंधान से सिद्ध होता है कि पेड़-पौधे ख़ुशी और दुख तक को महसूस कर सकते हैं और वे रोते भी हैं।
(अनुवादक के दायित्व को समक्ष रखते हुए यह उल्लेख हिन्दी में भी किया गया है। दरअस्ल पौधे के रोने चीख़ने की बात किसी अनुसंधान की चर्चा किसी अमरीकी अख़बार द्वारा गढ़ी गई है। क्योंकि गम्भीर विज्ञान साहित्य और अनुसंघान सामग्री से पता चला है कि प्रतिकूल परिस्थतियों अथवा पर्यावरण के दबाव की प्रतिक्रिया में पौधों से विशेष प्रकार का रसायनिक द्रव्य निकलता है। वनस्पति वैज्ञानिक इस प्रकार के रसायनिक द्रव्य को ‘‘पौधे का रुदन और चीत्कार बताते हैं) अनुवादक
दो अनुभूतियों वाले प्राणियों की हत्या करना
निम्नस्तर का अपराध है
एक बार एक शाकाहारी ने बहस के दौरान यह तर्क रखा कि पौधों में दो अथवा तीन अनुभूतियाँ होती हैं। जबकि जानवरों की पाँच अनुभूतियाँ होती है। अतः (कम अनुभव क्षमता के कारण) पौधों को मारना जीवित जानवरों को मारने की अपेक्षा छोटा अपराध है। इस जगह यह कहना पड़ता है कि मान लीजिए (ख़ुदा न करे) आपका कोई भाई ऐसा हो जो जन्मजात मूक और बधिर हो अर्थात उसमें अनुभव शक्ति कम हो, वह वयस्क हो जाए और कोई उसकी हत्या कर दे तब क्या आप जज से कहेंगे कि हत्यारा थोड़े दण्ड का अधिकारी है। आपके भाई के हत्यारे ने छोटा अपराध किया है और इसीलिए वह छोटी सज़ा का अधिकारी है? केवल इसलिए कि आपके भाई में जन्मजात दो अनुभूतियाँ कम थीं? इसके बजाए आप यही कहेंगे कि हत्यारे ने एक निर्दोष की हत्या की है अतः उसे कड़ी से कड़ी सज़ा दी जाए।
पवित्र क़ुरआन में फ़रमाया गया हैः
‘‘लोगो! धरती पर जो पवित्र और वैध चीज़ें हैं, उन्हें खाओ और शैतान के बताए हुए रास्तों पर न चलो, वह तुम्हारा खुला दुश्मन है।’’ (पवित्र क़ुरआन , 2ः168)
पशुओं की अधिक संख्या
यदि इस संसार का प्रत्येक व्यक्ति शाकाहारी होता तो परिणाम यह होता कि पशुओं की संख्या सीमा से अधिक हो जाती क्योंकि पशुओं में उत्पत्ति और जन्म की प्रक्रिया तेज़ होती है। अल्लाह ने जो समस्त ज्ञान और बुद्धि का स्वामी है इन जीवों की संख्या को उचित नियंत्रण में रखने का मार्ग सुझाया है। इसमें आश्चर्य की कोई बात नहीं कि अल्लाह तआला ने हमें (सब्ज़ियों के साथ साथ) पशुओं का माँस खाने की अनुमति भी दी है।
सभी लोग मांसाहारी नहीं, 
अतः माँस का मूल्य भी उचित है
मुझे इस पर कोई आपत्ति नहीं कि कुछ लोग पूर्ण रूप से शाकाहारी हैं परन्तु उन्हें चाहिए कि मांसाहारियों को क्रूर और अत्याचारी कहकर उनकी निन्दा न करें। वास्तव में यदि भारत के सभी लोग मांसाहारी बन जाएं तो वर्तमान मांसाहारियों का भारी नुकष्सान होगा क्योकि ऐसी स्थिति में माँस का मूल्य कषबू से बाहर हो जाएगा।

----------


## asahay

मेरे पास जिब्रईल आए और कहने लगे कि ऐ मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहु अलैहि वसल्लम) आपकी उम्मत आपके बाद इख्तिलाफात (मतभेदों) में पड़ जाएगी. 
मैंने पूछा कि जिब्राईल ! इससे बचने का रास्ता क्या है ?
उन्होंने कहा- कुरआन, इसी के ज़रिये से अल्लाह हर ज़ुल्म को ख़तम करेगा, जो इसे मजबूती के साथ थामेगा वो निजात पा जाएगा और जो इसे छोड़ देगा वो बर्बाद हो जाएगा यह बात उन्होंने दो बार कही. फिर कहा कि यह कुरआन (दीन में) सच और झूट का फैसला कर देने वाला कलाम है यह कोई हँसी मज़ाक की चीज़ नहीं है, यह ज़ुबानों पर पुराना नहीं होता, इसके अजायब (संग्रहालय) कभी खत्म नहीं होंगे, इसमें पहले लोगों की ख़बरें है, बीच वालों के फैसलें हैं, और बाद में पेश आने वाले हालात हैं. 
(मुसनद अहमद, जिल्द एक, हदीस 666)

----------


## asahay

पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) के व्यक्तित्व के बारे में विश्व स्तरीय बुद्धिजीवी क्या कहते हैं?

इस्लाम अकेला ऐसा धर्म है जिस में यह विशेषता पाई जाती है कि वह विभिन्न परिवर्तनों को अपने मे समो सके और ख़ुद को ज़माने के साथ ढाल सके। मैं ने हज़रत मोहम्मद मुस्तफ़ा के धर्म के बारे में ये भविष्यवाणी की है कि उनका धर्म भविष्य में यूरोप मे स्वीकार किया जाएगा। जैसा कि आज के दौर मे इसके स्वीकार करने की शुरूआत हो चुकी है।

इस्लाम की पैदाइश पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) के परिश्रम के नतीजे में मानवता के इतिहास में मील के पत्थर की हैसियत रखती है। जिस मे बेशुमार सर्व व्यापी उन्नति एवं प्रगति ने इन्सान को अपने साए में ले लिया है।

इस आसमानी धर्म का कम से कम फ़ायदा ये हुआ कि लिखने पढ़ने और इस्लामी दुनिया में विद्या के सर्व व्यापी होने को बढ़ावा मिला और इस के साथ ही ये स्पेन, जर्मनी, इंग्लैड जैसे देशों और यूरोपी हुकूमतों की तरफ़ हस्तांतरित हुआ और उसके बाद पुरी दुनिया मे चमका। इस तरह से इस आसमानी मील के पत्थर के बाद रोम, मिस्र एवं ईरान जैसी संस्कृति एवं सभ्यता के पास भी उसका कोई जवाब न था। इस वास्तविकता के इतिहासिक तथ्यों से इन्कार नही किया जा सकता और ये बे शुमार हैं। उनमें से एक तर्क उन इस्लामी उलेमा एवं विद्यावान बल्कि ग़ैर मुस्लिम और पश्चिमी विद्यावानों का बार-बार स्वीकार करना है जिस के एक नमूने का हम संक्षेप में वर्णन करेगें:

पश्चिमी समाज के एक प्रसिद्ध विद्यावान एवं स्कालर अनादर, अपमान एवं तिरस्कार के बावजूद पैग़म्बर इस्लाम (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) को न सिर्फ़ यह कि प्रथम श्रेणी के धर्म गुरु के तौर पर स्वीकार करते हैं बल्कि पूरी सच्चाई और सत्यता के साथ इस्लाम को उसकी बेशुमार विशेषताओं के साथ एक विश्वव्यापी धर्म स्वीकार करते हैं और शायद यही वजह है कि इस सच्चाई ने अपमान और तिरस्कार करने वालों के दर्द को बढ़ा दिया है और इस सच्चाई के जवाब में उन्हे बे दीनी कट्टरपन और असभ्यता के आलावा कोई और रास्ता दिखाई नही देता।

----------


## asahay

टाल्सटवाय:

प्रसिद्ध रूसी लेखक मुरब्बी एवं फ़ल्सफ़ए अख़लाक़ के माहिर जिस की शिक्षा और आइडियालाँजी को बड़े-बड़े राजनीतिज्ञो ने आइडियल बनाया है, वह कहते हैं कि पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम)का महान व्यक्तित्व और हस्ती सम्पूर्ण सम्मान एवं सत्कार के योग्य है और उन का धर्म बुद्धी एवं विवेक के अनुकूल होने की वजह से एक दिन विश्व व्यापी हो जाएगा।

----------


## asahay

कार्ल मार्क्स :
उन्नीसवी शताब्दी का यह जर्मन जाती फ़लसफ़ी (दर्शन शास्त्रीय), राजनितिज्ञ एवं क्रान्तिकारी नेता पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) के व्यक्तित्व का गहराई से बोध करने के बाद अपने विचार इस तरह व्यक्त करता है:

मोहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) ऐसे इंसान थे जो बुत पूजने वालों के बीच दृढ़ संकल्प के साथ खड़े हुए और उन्हे एकेश्वर वाद एवं तौहीद की दावत दी और उनके दिलों में बाक़ी रहने वाली रूह और आत्मा का बीज बो दिया। इसलिए उन्हे (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) न सिर्फ़ ये कि उच्च श्रेणी के लोगों के दल में शामिल किया जाए बल्कि वह इस बात के पात्र हैं कि उनके ईश्वरीय दूत होने को स्वीकार किया जाए और दिल की गहराइयों से कहा जाए कि वह अल्लाह के दूत (रसूल) है।

----------


## asahay

वेलटर फ़्रान्सवी:

यक़ीनन हज़रत मोहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) उच्च श्रेणी के इंसान थे, वह एक कुशल शासक, अक़्ममंद तथा कुशल विधायक, एक इन्साफ़ पसंद शासक और सदाचारी पैग़म्बर थे, उन्होंने (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) जनता के सामने अपने चरित्र तथा आचरण का जो प्रदर्शन किया वह इस से ज़्यादा संभव नही था।

----------


## asahay

पीर सीमून लाप्लास्क:

ये अठ्ठारवीं शताब्दी के सुप्रसिद्ध अभ्यस्त ज्योतिषी और गणितिज्ञ थे, उन के विचारों ने ज्योतिष विद्या एवं गणित मे क्रान्ति ला दी, वह उन पश्चिमी रिसर्च करताओं में से हैं जिन्होंने इस्लाम धर्म के बारे मे इस तरह से अपने विचार व्यक्त किये हैं:

हज़रत मोहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम)का दीन और उनके उपदेश, इंसान के समाजिक जीवन के दो नमूने हैं। इसलिए मैं इस बात को स्वीकार करता हूँ कि इस दीन का प्रकट होना और इसके अक़्ल मंदी भरे उपदेश बड़े और महत्वपूर्ण हैं।

----------


## asahay

प्रोफ़ेसर आरनिस्ट हैकल:

उन्नीसवी शताब्दी के सब से बड़े और प्रसिद्ध जर्मन जाति के फ़लसफ़ी का कहना है:

इस्लाम धर्म बहुत आधुनिक होने के साथ साथ बिना किसी मिलावट और उच्च श्रेणी की तौहीदी का रखने वाला है।

ये अंग्रेज़ लेखक एवं रिसर्च करता अपनी किताब सरमायए सुख़न में इस तरह लिखता है:

इस्लाम अकेला ऍसा धर्म है जिस पर दुनिया के सारे शरीफ़ लोग गर्व कर सकते हैं, वह अकेला ऐसा दीन है जिसे मैंने समझा है और मैं बार बार इस बात को कहता हूँ कि वह दीन जो सृष्टि एवं उत्पत्ति के रहस्यों एवं भेदों को जानता है और तमाम चरणों में सभ्यता एवं संस्क्रति के साथ है, वह इस्लाम है।

----------


## asahay

गोएटे:

ये जर्मनी का सुप्रसिद्ध दानिशमंद, शायर और लेखक है जिस ने जर्मन एवं विश्व साहित्य पर गहरा असर छोड़ा है, वह अपनी किताब दीवाने शरक़ी व ग़रबी में लिखता है:

क़ुरआने करीम नामी किताब की प्रविष्टियां हमें आकर्षित करती हैं। और आश्चर्य में डालती हैं और इस बात पर मजबूर करती हैं कि हम उसका आदर व सत्कार करें।

----------


## asahay

जार्ज बरनार्ड शाह (1856 से 1950)

ये शैक्सपियर के बाद इंग्लैंड का सब से बड़ा लेखक है जिस के विचारों ने धर्म, ज्ञान, अर्थ जगत, परिवार और बनर एवं कला मे श्रोताओं पर गहरी छाप छोड़ी है। जिस के विचारों ने पश्चिमी जनता के अन्दर उज्जवल सोच की भावना पैदा कर दी। वह पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम के बारे में लिखता है:

मैं सदैव मोहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम)के धर्म के बारे में, उसके जीवित रहने की विशेषता की वजह से आश्चर्य में पड़ जाता हूँ और उसका सम्मान करने पर ख़ुद को मजबूर पाता हूँ, मेरी निगाह मे इस्लाम ही अकेला ऍसा धर्म है जिस मे ऐसी विशेषता पाई जाती है कि वह किसी भी परिवर्तन एवं बदलाव को स्वीकार कर सकता है और ख़ुद को ज़माने की आवश्यकताओं में ढालने की क्षमता रखता है। मैं ने मोहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) के दीन के बारे में ये भविष्यवाणी की है कि भविश्व मे यूरोप वालों को स्वीकार्य होगा जैसा कि आज इस बात की शुरूआत हो चुकी है। मेरा मानना है कि अगर इस्लाम के पैग़म्बर जैसा कोई शासक सारे ब्रह्माण्ड शासन करे तो इस दुनिया की मुश्किलात एवं समस्याओं का निपटारा करने में कामयाब हो जाएगा कि इंसान संधि एवं सौभाग्य तक पहुंच जाएगा जिस की उसे गंभीर आवश्यकता है।

----------


## asahay

एडवर्ड गेबिन:

ये अठ्ठारहवी शताब्दी का इंग्लैंड (England) का सब से बड़ा लेखक है जिस ने रोम के साम्राज्य की बरबादी का प्रसिद्ध इतिहास लिखा है। वह क़ुरआन मजीद के बारे में लिखता हैं:

अटलस महासागर से लेकर हिन्दुस्तान मे मौजूद गंगा नदी के तट तक क़ुरआन मजीद न सिर्फ़ फ़िक़्ही क़ानून के तौर पर स्वीकार किया जाता है बल्कि वह देशों के बुनियादी क़ानून (संविधान) जिस में फ़ैसले एवं अदालत, नागरिक्ता प्रणाली, सज़ा के क़ानून से लेकर वित्तीय मामलों तक सब कुछ पाया जाता है। और ये सब की सब चीज़ें एक स्थिर क़ानून के तहत अंजाम पाती हैं और ये सब ख़ुदाई हुकूमत की जलवा गरी है। दूसरे शब्दों में क़ुरआन मजीद मुसलमानो के लिए एक सामान्य नियम और संविधान की हैसियत रखता है जिस में धर्म, समाज, नागरिकता प्रणाली, सेना, अदालत, जुर्म, और सज़ा के तमाम क़ानून और इसी तरह से इंसान की दैनिक एकाकी एवं समाजी जीवन से लेकर धार्मिक कार्यों तक जिस में तज़किय ए नफ़्स (आत्मा को बुराईयो एवं गुनाहो से पाक करना) से लेकर स्वास्थ के सिद्धांत एकाकी अधिकारों से समाजिक अधिकारों तक और नैतिकता से लेकर अपराध तक, इस दुनिया के कष्ट एवं कर्म दंडो से लेकर उस दुनिया की यातनाएं एवं कर्म दंड सब को शामिल है

----------


## asahay

प्रोफ़ेसर वेल ड्रान (1885 से 1981)

ये अमरीका का प्रसिद्ध लेखक एवं साहित्यकार है जिस की किताबों का वर्तमान मे लाखों लोग अध्ययन करते हैं। वह पैग़म्बरे इस्लाम ( सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) के व्यक्तित्व के बारे में इस तरह से अपने विचार व्यक्त करता है:

अगर इस सम्मानित व्यक्ति का आम जनता पर होने वाले असर की गणना करें तो यक़ीनन हम को कहना पड़ता है कि हज़रत मोहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) मानव इतिहास के सबसे ज़्यादा सम्मानित व्यक्तियों में से हैं। वह चाहते थे कि इस क़ौम के शैक्षिक एवं नैतिक स्तर को, जो गर्मी की त्रीवता और रेगिस्तान के सूखे की वजह से ख़ौफ़ एवं डर के अंधेरे में डूबे हुए थे, उठाएं और उन्हें इस सिलसिले में जो तौफ़ीक़ मिली वह वह विश्व के गुज़िश्ता तमाम सुधारकों से ज़्यादा थी। मुश्किल से ही किसी को उन के दल में खड़ा किया जा सकता है जिस ने अपनी सारी इच्छाएं धर्म को समर्पित कर दीं, इसलिए कि वह इस धर्म को सच्चा मानते थे। मोहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहेवसल्लम) ने बुतों की पूजा करने वालो और रेगिस्तान में तितर बितर क़बीलों को एक उम्मत में बदल दिया और दीने यहूद एवं दीने मसीह और अरब के प्राचीन धर्म से बड़ा और ऊँचा एक आसान दीन और उज्जवल एवं मज़बूत धर्म की नीव रखी, जिसकी मानवीयत का आधार राष्ट्रीय बहादुरी थी, जिस ने एक ही पीढ़ी के अंदर सौ से ज़्यादा जंगों मे जीत हासिल की और एक शताब्दी के अंदर एक महान एवं विभय हुकूमत स्थापित कर ली और वर्तमान मे उस के पास एक स्थायी ताक़त है जिस ने आधी दुनिया को वश मे किया हुआ है।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

और पोस्ट करें मित्र

----------


## asahay

अमरीकी महिला सैनिक विक्टोरिया ऐरनिंगटन (वर्तमान नाम आयशा) के इस्लाम अपनाने की दास्तान बड़ी दिलचस्प है । उनका पहली बार मुसलमानो और इस्लाम से सामना 2002 मे तब हुआ जब सेना की नौकरी के दौरान सऊदी अरब मे तैनाती के दौरान मुस्लिम सैनिको के सम्पर्क मे आई । अपने जीवन मे घटित एक दुखद घटना के बाद कुरान और हदीस के अध्ययन से उन्हे अपनी जिंदगी का मकसद इस्लाम मे नज़र आया ।
खुद वह बताती हैं- "मैं जॉर्जिया मे पैदा हुई और ईसाई परिवार मे पली बढ़ी । मेरे पिता शराबी थे । मेरे माता-पिता का उस वक्त तलाक हो गया जब मैं युवा थी । तलाक के बाद मेरी माँ ने 4 बार विवाह किया । ईसाइयत से जुड़े कई सवाल मेरे दिमाग मे घूमते थे जैसे बाइबिल मे सुअर के माँस की मनाही के बावजूद हम इसका माँस क्यूँ खाते हैं ?
ईश्वर एक बार मे ईश्वर और ईसा के रूप मे कैसे हो मौजूद हो सकता है ?
2010 मे मेरे ईसाई पति ने मुझे तलाक दे दिया । इस बीच मैं एक मुस्लिम सैनिक के सम्पर्क मे आई । उसने मुझपर इस्लाम को थोपा नहीं बल्कि मुझे इस्लामी किताबे और कुरान पढ़ने को दिए और इस्लाम के बारे मे मेरी बहुत सी भ्रांतियों को दूर किया अंतत दिसंबर 2011 मे मैंने इस्लाम कुबूल कर लिया

----------


## asahay

मेरे पास जिब्रईल आए और कहने लगे कि ऐ मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहु अलैहि वसल्लम) आपकी उम्मत आपके बाद इख्तिलाफात (मतभेदों) में पड़ जाएगी. 
मैंने पूछा कि जिब्राईल ! इससे बचने का रास्ता क्या है ?
उन्होंने कहा- कुरआन, इसी के ज़रिये से अल्लाह हर ज़ुल्म को ख़तम करेगा, जो इसे मजबूती के साथ थामेगा वो निजात पा जाएगा और जो इसे छोड़ देगा वो बर्बाद हो जाएगा यह बात उन्होंने दो बार कही. फिर कहा कि यह कुरआन (दीन में) सच और झूट का फैसला कर देने वाला कलाम है यह कोई हँसी मज़ाक की चीज़ नहीं है, यह ज़ुबानों पर पुराना नहीं होता, इसके अजायब (संग्रहालय) कभी खत्म नहीं होंगे, इसमें पहले लोगों की ख़बरें है, बीच वालों के फैसलें हैं, और बाद में पेश आने वाले हालात हैं. 
(मुसनद अहमद, जिल्द एक, हदीस 666)

----------


## asahay

@ जिहाद का तसव्वुर इस्लाम में @
लफ्ज़ जिहाद का मफहूम :
लफ्ज़ जिहाद जहद(جہد) से बना है, जिसका मतलब है कोशिश करना, इस लफ्ज़ मे मुबालग़ा( exaggeration) का मफहूम है यानी किसी काम में अपनी सारी कोशिश लगा देना,
कुरान में इरशाद हुआ है "وجاهدوافي الله حق جهاده" यानी अल्लाह की राह में खूब कोशिश करो जैसा कि कोशिश करने का हक़ है। (सूरा अल हज : 78)
अरबी ज़बान में लफ्ज़ जिहाद असलन केशिश या भरपूर कोशिश के लिय यूज़ हुआ है, 
हक़ के लिये जंग भी चूंकि कोशिश की एक सूरत है इसलिये इसको भी जिहाद कहा जाता है , इस दूसरे मफहूम के लिये अरबी ज़बान मे असल लफ्ज़ "क़िताल" है न कि जिहाद ।
क़िताल एक इत्तेफाक़ी वाक़िआ है जो कभी पेश आता है और कभी नही आता, लेकिन जिहाद एक मुसलसल अमल है जो इन्सान की ज़िन्दगी में हर दिन और हर रात जारी रहता है वो कभी खत्म नही होता, मुस्तक़िल जिहाद ये है कि इन्सान अपनी ज़िन्दगी के हर मामले मे अपने रब की मरज़ी पर क़ायम रहे ।
इस राह मे जो चीज़ें भी रूकावट हों उनको अपने पर हावी न होने दे उनका मुक़ाबला करता रहे, 
जिसकी सबसे बड़ी मिसाल इन्सान का खुद अपना नफ्स है ,
इन चीज़ो का मुक़ाबला करते हुये अल्लाह क हुकुम पर क़ायम रहना यही असल जिहाद है ।
और यही जिहाद का पहला मफहूम है ।
खुद क़ुरान ने "जिहाद कबीर (बङा जिहाद)" कुरान ही के ज़रीये करने को कहा है। (सूरा फुरक़ान :52)
(मौलाना वहीदउद्दीन खान की किताब से मफहूम)

----------


## asahay

सुनहरी बातें ??????????????????
जानवर में अक्ल और फरिश्ते में ख़्वाहीश नहीं होती, मगर इंसान में दोनों होती है
अगर वो अक्ल को दबा दे तो जानवर और अगर ख़्वाहीश को दबा दे तो फरिश्ता
इंसान बुजदिल इतना है कि सोते हुए ख़्वाब में भी डर जाता है, और बेवकूफ इतना कि जागते हुए भी अपने रब से नहीं डरता
दुनिया नसीब से मिलती है और आख़िरत मेहनत से, मगर आज हमारी सारी मेहनत दुनिया के लिए है और आख़िरत को हमने नसीब पर छोड़ दिया है

----------


## asahay

@ क़ुरान की दावत @
आप क़ुरान करीम को शुरू से आख़िर तक देखते जायें कदम कदम पर आपको ग़ौर व फिक्र(विचार) की दावत मिलेगी, वो अपने हर दावे को दलील और बुरहान(प्रमाण) के साथ पेश करता और उसे फिक्र और तदब्बुर के बाद मानने की ताकीद करता है, उसने ग़ौर व फिक्र पर किस क़दर ज़ोर दिया है इसका अन्दाज़ा इससे लगायें कि वो नबी सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम कि ज़बान से कहलवाता है :
قُل إِنَّما أَعِظُكُم بِوٰحِدَةٍ ٍ
कहो, "मैं तुम्हें बस एक बात की नसीहत करता हूँ (34:46)
ग़ौर कीजीये कि इतना जलीलउल क़द्र रसूल कहता है कि मैं सिर्फ एक बात कहना चाहता हूं, इसी से अन्दाज़ा होता है कि वो बात जो कही जयेगी कीतनी अहम होगी, इसके बाद कहता है कि ये बात एसी नही कि तुम यूंही चलते चलते सुन लो :
ۖ أَن تَقوموا لِلَّهِ مَثنىٰ وَفُرٰدىٍٰ
कि अल्लाह के लिए दो-दो औऱ एक-एक करके खङे हो जाओ,
(34 : 46)
यानी इसके लिये ज़रूरी है कि जिस सैलाब में तुम बहे जा रहे हो उसमे बहे न जाओ, खङे हो जाओ, पहली बात जिसकी ताकीद की जाती है ये है कि यूं ही अन्धा धुन्द न चले जाओ, 
बल्कि रुको, थमो, ठहरो, खङे हो जाओ, सब के सब नही तो एक एक - दो दो करके खड़े हो जाओ, लेकिन खालिस अल्लाह के लिये दिल मे कोई और खयाल या मक़सद लिये हुए नही, 
और फिर कहा :
ثُمَّ تَتَفَكَّروا ٍ
फिर सोचो ( विचार करो) ।
बस ये है वो बात जिसकी मै ताकीद करना चाहता हूं ।
फिर इसके बाद है :
ما بِصاحِبِكُم مِن جِنَّةٍ ۚ إِن هُوَ إِلّا نَذيرٌ لَكُم بَينَ يَدَى عَذابٍ شَديدٍ
तुम्हारे साथी को कोई जुनून(craze) नहीं है। वह तो एक कठोर यातना से पहले तुम्हें सचेत करनेवाला ही है।"
(34:46)
क़ुरान करीम ने जो ग़ौर फिक्र का हुकम दिया था, वो किसी खास ज़माने के लोगो तक सीमित नही था,
वो तमाम ज़मानो के इन्सानो के लिये समान(same) था ।
इसलिये जिस तरह हमसे पहले गुज़रे हुये लोग गौर व फिक्र के लिये मुकल्लिफ थे इसी तरह हम पर भी गौर व फिक्र लाज़िम है ।
याद रखिये जो क़ौम ग़ौर व फिक्र से महरूम रह जाती है वो इन्सानी सतह से नीचे गिर जाती है, इन्सान व हैवान मे फर्क ही ये है कि इन्सान को गौर व फिक्र की सलाहियत( क्षमता) दी गई है और हैवान इससे महरूम है ।
और क़ुरान चुंकि क़यामत तक के लिये है इसलिये इस पर मुसलसल ग़ौर व फिक्र होता रहना ज़रूरी है ।

----------


## asahay

दुनिया के किसी भी देश या धर्म के कानून का अध्ययन किया जाए तो कोई भी कानून दुश्मन को माफ़ करने की बात का समर्थन नहीं करता. और जब दुश्मन सामने आये तो उसके टुकड़े टुकड़े कर दिए जाते हे, उसे मार दिया जाता हे. मगर अल्लाह का कानून क़ुरान की सूरह तोबा में कहता हे कि, कोई तुम्हारा दुश्मन, चाहे जिसने तुम्हारे माँ, बाप , भाई, बहन, बच्चो की ही हत्या क्यों न की हो. और वो भले ही लड़ाई के मैदान में तुम्हारी तलवार की जद में हो, तुम उसको गोली से आसानी से निशाना बना सकते हो, वो भी अगर तुमसे सुरक्षा मांगे, पनाह मांगे तो उसको दो. और उसको अल्लाह का कलाम सुनाओ जिसमे जीवन मरण का यथार्थ हे , जीवन की वास्तविकता हे. उसके बाद उसको उसके सुरक्षित ठिकाने तक पहुंचा दो. इस्लाम की हकीकत यही हे वो मानवता का सबसे बड़ा रक्षक और संरक्षक हे.

----------


## asahay

@ "असाधारण सफलता" @
न्युयार्क के इतिहासकार डाक्टर माइकल हार्ट ने अपनी किताब "दि हन्डरेड(The 100)" मे लिखा है कि मौहम्मद ( सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) ने न सिर्फ मज़हबी सतह पर, बल्कि सेक्युलर सतह पर भी ग़ैर मामूली(असाधारण) कामयाबी हासिल की, 
उन्होने लिखा है कि उच्च सफलता के मामले मे पूरी इन्सानी तारीख मे मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) की कोई बराबरी नही ।
इस सिलसिले उनके चन्द जुमले ये हैं : 
The most astonishing series conquests in human history (p.35)
The largest empire that the world had yet seen (p.35)
The most influential political leader of all time (p.39)
It is this unparalleled combination of secular and religious influence which i feel entitles Mohammad to be considered the most influential single figure in human history (p.40).
यानी मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) की कामयाबी पूरी तारीख(History) में अनोखी विजय शृंखला की हैसियत रखती है, 
उन्होने और उनके साथियो ने इतिहास का सबसे बङा इम्पायर स्थापित किया, वो पूरी तारीख़ के सबसे ज़्यादा असरदार सियासी रहनुमा थे, 
मज़हबी अौर सेक्यूलर दोनो दृष्टि से उनकी इस अनोखी कामयाबी का तक़ाज़ा(Demand) है कि उनको पूरी तारीख़ का इकलौता सबसे ज़्यादा सफल इन्सान माना जाये ।
मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) के बारे में ये हक़ीकत इतनी ज़्यादा स्पष्ट है कि आमतैर पर इतिहासकारों ने इसे क़ुबूल किया है, तारीख मे बङे बङे इम्पायर स्थापित हुये,
जैसे कि : 
यूनानी इम्पायर, 
रोमन इम्पायर,
सासानी इम्पायर, 
बर्टिश इम्पायर, 
मगर केई भी इम्पायर इस्लामी विजय शृंखला के बराबर नहीं, 
मुहम्मद (सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) का ये तारीख़ी इस्तिना( Historical exception) अभी तक क़ायम है, 
ये उन दलीलो मे से एक दलील है जिस से ये साबित होता है कि मुहम्मद ( सल्लल्लाहो अलैहि वसल्लम) खुदा के पैगम्बर थे, 
और आपको ख़ुदा की खास मदद हासिल थी, खुदा की खास मदद के बिना कोई भी इन्सान इस तरह की अनोखी सफलता नही पा सकता ।

----------


## asahay

ज़बते विलादत (जन्म नियंत्रण) और इसलाम
बच्चे ख़ुदा के हुक्म से पैदा होते हैं, लेकिन उन की पैदायश का मुआमला ये नहीं है कि अल्लाह तआला जिस माँ बाप के लिए और जितनी तादाद में चाहता है, उन्हें सीधे तौर पर आसमान से नाज़िल कर देता है। उन की पैदायश इंसान की माध्यम से और उस के इरादे, फ़ैसले और इक़दाम (पहल करने) के नतीजे में होती है। इंसान के बारे में ये बात समझाने की ज़रूरत नहीं है कि उस के ख़ालिक़ ने उसे अक़ल-ओ-शऊर से नवाज़ा और इरादा-ओ-इख़तियार अता फ़रमाया है। ये दोनों चीज़ें तक़ाज़ा करती हैं कि अपने हर फ़ैसले से पहले वो इस के नतीजों का जायज़ा ले, इलम-ओ-अक़ल की रोशनी में मुआमले को समझे और उस के बाद कदम उठाए। उसे बाग़बान (माली) की मिसाल से समझना चाहिए।
अल्लाह ताला ने फ़रमाया है: ’ءَ اَنْتُمْ تَزْرَعُوْنَہٗٓ اَمْ نَحْنُ الزّٰرِعُوْنَ
(ये खेती तुम उगाते हो या हम उगाते हैं)?
मुद्दा ये है कि बाग़ और खेतियां तुम नहीं, बल्कि ख़ुदा उगाता है। लेकिन इस के मानी क्या ये हैं कि बाग़बान का काम सिर्फ़ बीज बिखेर देना या पनीरी जमा देना है? हर शख़्स मानेगा कि हरगिज़ नहीं, उस की ज़िम्मेदारी है कि बाग़ लगाने से पहले देखे कि जो दरख़्त वो बोने जा रहा है, उन की काशत, निगहबानी और इन में फल आने के बाद उसे दरख़्तों से उतारने और मंडी तक पहुंचाने के माध्यम का बोझ उठा पाना क्या उस के लिए मुम्किन है? उस ने ज़मीन तैय्यार कर ली है? दरख़्त लगाते वक़्त उन की ज़रूरत के लिहाज़ से ज़मीन में फ़ासिला छोड़ दिया है? उन के फलों की मंडी में मांग भी है या नहीं, इस के लिए ज़रूरी मालूमात फ़राहम कर ली हैं? ये सब चीज़ें देखने के बाद फ़ैसला करे कि उसे क्या बोना है और कब बोना है और कुछ बोना भी है या नहीं? ज़बत विलादत (गर्भ ठहरने से रोकना) के मुआमले में लोग जायज़ और नाजायज़ की बेहस करते हैं, हक़ीक़त ये है कि इन सब चीज़ों को देखना जिस तरह बाग़बान के लिए ज़रूरी है, ईसी तरह बच्चे के वालदैन (माँ-बाप) के लिए भी ज़रूरी है। उन्हें बाग़बान नहीं देखेगा तो वो भी उस के नताइज भुगतेगा और वालदैन नहीं देखेंगे तो वो भी भुगतेंगे।
हमारे मुआशरे में उस की मिसालें जगह जगह देख ली जा सकती हैं। चुनांचे ज़रूरी है कि बच्चे की तमहीद बांधने से पहले वालदैन इस बात का जायज़ा लें कि माँ बच्चे का तहम्मुल कर सकती है? उस की सेहत इस काबिल है कि पैदायश और परवरिश का बोझ उठा सके? इस से पहले अगर कोई बच्चा है तो उस से इस हद तक फ़ारिग़ हो चुकी है कि दूसरे बच्चे की निगहबानी कर सके? अपने ज़माने और हालात के लिहाज़ से माँ बाप क्या बच्चे की नशव-ओ-नुमा और तालीम-ओ-तर्बीयत के लिए वक़्त, फ़ुर्सत और ज़रूरी माध्यम रखते हैं? इन सवालों का जवाब अगर नहीं में है तो ज़बत नफ़स (अपने जिंसी ख़्वाहिश को रोकने) से काम लेना चाहिए या मना हमल (गर्भ के ठहरने को रोकने) का कोई तरीक़ा इख़तियार कर लेना चाहिए, मगर बच्चे की तमहीद हरगिज़ नहीं बांधनी चाहिए।
ताहम इस के ये मानी नहीं हैं कि हमारा ये फ़ैसला ख़ुदा के किसी फ़ैसले को रोक सकता है। उस की हिक्मत का तक़ाज़ा अगर ये है कि बच्चे को दुनिया में आना है तो वो आकर रहेगा। हमारी ये तदबीरें इस के क़ानून की पैरवी के लिए हैं, इस के किसी फ़ैसले को रोकने के लिए नहीं हैं। बीमारी ख़ुदा कि मर्ज़ी से आती है, मगर हिफ़्ज़ान-ए-सेहत के उसूलों की ख़िलाफ़वरज़ी की जाये तो आम क़ानून यही है कि बीमारी आएगी। शिफ़ा ख़ुदा के हाथ में है, मगर ईलाज ना किया जाये तो आम क़ानून यही है कि बीमारी बढ़ेगी। रिज़्क ख़ुदा ही देता है, मगर आम क़ानून यही है कि इस के लिए जद्द-ओ-जहद की जाये तो मिलता है। ये दुनिया आलम-ए-अस्बाब (यानि हर चीज़ किसी माध्यम से होती है) है और इंसान को ये सलाहीयत दी गई है कि वो अपनी अक़ल के मुताबिक़ इन अस्बाब (माध्यम) को इस्तिमाल करे। ख़ुदा की तक़दीर यहां बहुत से मुआमलात में हमारे इरादों, फ़ैसलों और इक़दामात (पहल) से संबन्धित होती है। हज़रत उमर ने ताऊन (प्लेग) की जगह से भागने की हिदायत करते हुए फ़रमाया कि हम ख़ुदा की तक़दीर से ख़ुदा की तक़दीर की तरफ़ जा रहे हैं। रसूल अल्लाह सल्लीअल्लाह अलैहि वसल्लम के ज़माने में जब आप से मनाहमल (गर्भ ठहरने से रोकने) की एक तदबीर के बारे में पूछा गया तो आप ने ईसी हक़ीक़त की तरफ़ तवज्जा दिलाई थी। अबू सईद ख़ुदरी की रिवायत है कि आप ने फ़रमाया:
مامن کل الماء یکون الولد، واذا اراد اللّٰہ خلق شئ لم یمنعہ شئ.مسلم، رقم ۱۴۳۸
हर नुतफ़े से औलाद नहीं होती, मगर अल्लाह जब किसी चीज़ को पैदा करने का फ़ैसला कर लेता है तो उसे कोई रोक नहीं सकता। [सहीह मुस्लिम]
ज़रूरी नोट: "गर्भ ठहरने से रोकने" और "गर्भ गिराने" मे ज़मीन और आसमान का फ़र्क़ है। 
"गर्भ ठहरने से रोकने" का अर्थ है गर्भ को ठहरने ही ना दिया जाये अर्थात ऐसे माध्यम इस्तेमाल किए जाये जिनसे आदमी का वीर्य और औरत का अंडाडु मीले ही नहीं वही "गर्भ गिराने" का अर्थ ये होता है कि ठहरे हुए बच्चे को मार देना। ये इस्लाम से सरासर हराम है।

----------


## asahay

अल्लाह ने यह सृष्टि किस वस्तु से बनाई? खुद से (मतलब, क्या अल्लाह स्वयम् ही वह वस्तु है'), या किसी दूसरी वस्तु से? 
यदि दूसरी वस्तु से बनाई, तो उन्हो'ने यह वस्तु कहाँ से प्राप्त किया? क्या खुद से?

----------


## asahay

कुरआन हमें बस एक सैद्धान्तिक बात बताता है वो ये कि "हमारा ब्रह्मांड सनातन नहीं है बल्कि उसकी रचना हुई है।"


वह आकाशों और धरती का सर्वप्रथम पैदा करनेवाला है। [अल क़ुरआन 6:101]
इस आयत की व्याख्या में हज़रत मौलाना अमीन अहसन इसलाही साहब लिखते है, 
بَدِیْعُ السَّمٰوٰتِ وَالْاَرْضِ ‘ में ‘ ’بدیع‘ 


का अर्थ होता है “कुछ नहीं” से किसी वस्तु को अस्तित्व में लाना। यानि परमेश्वर आकाशों और धरती और समस्त सृष्टि को “कुछ नहीं” से अस्तित्व में लाने वाला है। जब कुछ न था तब परमेश्वर था। यह एक प्रमाणित वास्तविकता है। (तफ़सीर तदब्बूर ए कुरआन) 


इसके अतिरिक्त कुछ अहम बिन्दु ध्यान मे रखें । 


1 "कुछ नहीं" से किसी वस्तु को अस्तित्व मे लाना सिर्फ खुदा ही कर सकता है। इसलिए उसे ख़ालिक़ (Creator) कहा जाता है। और यही उसकी विशेषता है। जो "वस्तु" या "material/पदार्थ" पहले से ही मौजूद हो उसकी सहयता से किसी चीज़ को बनाना कोई कमाल की बात नहीं। वो तो इंसान भी कर लेते है। जैसा की लकड़ी की सहता से फ़र्निचर वागेरह या काली मिट्टी से घड़ा (pot) वागेरह। केवल "खुदा" ही है जो "कुछ नहीं" स एकूच अस्तित्व मे ल सकता है। यही उसकी शान है। 


2 ""कुछ नहीं" से बनाना अक़ल का तक़ाज़ा भी है। क्योंकि अगर ईश्वर ने ये सृष्टि "कुछ नहीं" से नही बनाई इसका अर्थ ये होगा की कोई ऐसी वस्तु थी जो खुदा के साथ मौजूद थी और जिसका ख़ालिक़ (बनाने वाल) खुद खुदा नहीं था। तो इससे दो वस्तुओं का मौजूद होना लाज़िम आएगा। एक वो "वस्तु" (जिसका कोई ख़ालिक़ नहीं) और एक "खुदा" जो की बदतरीन "शिर्क" है। 


अव्वल "खुदा" ही था और उसने अपने इरादे और इख्तियार से इस सृष्टि को "कुछ नहीं" से अस्तित्व बख्शा।

----------


## asahay

{{{ वो देख रहा है }}}
वो अपने शहर की एक बड़ी ज्वेलरी की दुकान में किसी काम से गया था कि उसने वहां यह बात बहुत ज़्यादा महसूस की के यहाँ काम करने वाले नौकर बहुत बेपरवाह हैं.
उस ने दुकान के कौने कौने को, उस में सजे कीमती घहनो को और काम करने वाले नौकरों का मुआएना करने के लिए गौर से देखा और इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा कि यहाँ चोरी करने के कई आसान रास्ते हैं.
अगले दिन उसने सारी बात अपने दोस्त से बताई जो इस काम में उसकी मदद कर सकता था. दोनों ने यह प्लान किया कि पहला दोस्त चोरी करेगा और दूसरा चारों तरफ नज़र रखेगा कि कोई देख ना ले. बहरहाल वह दोनों पूरा प्लान बना कर चोरी करने के इरादे से ज्वेलरी की दुकान में पहुंचे.
नौकरों को देखा वह आज भी बेपरवाह ही नज़र आरहे थे. पहले दोस्त ने चोरी के लिए एक सोने के हार को अपना टारगेट बनाया और दूसरे दोस्त को इशारे से बता दिया कि वह क्या चुराने वाला है.
वह अभी उस हार के पास पहुंचा ही था कि दूसरे दोस्त की नज़र एक छोटे से CCTV कैमरे पर पड़ी, वो फ़ौरन समझ गया कि यहाँ नौकर नहीं बल्कि कैमरे हर चीज़ पर नज़र रखे हुए हैं. उसने जल्दी से अपने दोस्त का हाथ पकड़ा और आँखों से कैमरे कि तरफ इशारा कर दिया, पहले दोस्त ने भी कैमरा देखते ही अपना इरादा बदल दिया, अब वह जान चुके थे कि यहाँ चोरी करने का मतलब है पलड़े जाना, इस लिए वह दोनों बिना चोरी किये ही वहां से चले आए.
इस्लाम का तसव्वुर आखिरत की अदालत है जो बताता है कि खुद को बहुत बड़ा समझने वाला इंसान दरअसल एक अज़ीम खुदा की गिरफ्त में है जो उसके पल पल का हिसाब रखता है, वह लोगों के आमाल (कर्म) ही नहीं बल्कि उनकी नीयतों उनके इरादों को भी रिकोर्ड करता है, वो उनके अच्छे बुरे आमाल के असर कहाँ तक हो रहे हैं इसका भी पूरा हिसाब रखता है.
अगर मुझे मेरे गुनाह की सज़ा फ़ौरन नहीं मिल रही तो इसका मतलब यह हरगिज़ नहीं कि कोई देख नहीं रहा है. खुदा बेपरवाह नहीं है वो यह दुनिया बना कर भूल नहीं गया है. बल्कि उसने यह दुनिया लोगों को अज़माने के लिए बनाई है ताकि वाज़ेह (स्पष्ट) हो जाए कि कौन है जो अच्छे नेक काम करता है और कौन है जो बुरे काम करता है. उसके कैमरे हमारे घरों में हैं हमारी सड़कों पर हैं हमारे बाज़ारों में हैं, कोई ऐसी जगह नहीं जहाँ वो देख नहीं सकता कोई ऐसा गुनाह नहीं जो उससे छुप कर किया जा सकता हो. वो सब लिख रहा है सबको रिकार्ड कर रहा है, अदालत के दिन हर इंसान का सब किया धरा सबके सामने रख दिया जाएगा और उस वक़्त इंसान अफ़सोस से कहेगा कि यह कैसा रिकार्ड है जिसने मेरी छोटी से छोटी हरकत भी रिकार्ड कर रखी है.
गौर कीजये अगर हम वाकई अपनी इस्लाह (सुधार) करना चाहें, अगर हम वाकई अपने आप को गुनाहों से बचाना चाहें तो बस यह याद रखना ही काफी है कि - वो देख रहा है.

----------


## asahay

निस्संदेह, जो लोग ईमान वाले हुए और जो लोग यहूदी हुए और नसारा (ईसाई) और साबी, उनमें से जो व्यक्ति ईमान लाया अल्लाह पर और आखिरत (परलोक) के दिन पर और उसने भले कर्म किये तो उसके लिए उसके पालनहार के पास (अच्छा) बदला है। और उनके लिए न कोई भय है और न वह दुःखी होंगेे। 
(सूर : अल बक़रा : 62)
जन्नत और दोज़ख मे कोई इन्सान किसी खानदान या किसी खास गिरोह की बिना पर नही जायेगा, बल्की इसका सारा ताल्लुक़ अमल(कर्म) से है,
जो इन्सान बुरे कर्म करेगा और उनमे घिरा रहेगा उसका बदला जहन्नम है, भले ही वो किसी भी गिरोह या किसी खानदान से हो, 
आैर जो ईमान और भले कर्म पर क़ायम रहेगा उसका बदला जन्नत है, भले ही वो किसी गिरोह या खानदान से हो,

----------


## asahay



----------


## asahay

क्या इस्लाम 1400 वर्ष पूर्व का धर्म है ?


आमतौर पर तो यही समझा जाता है की इस्लाम 1400 वर्ष पूर्व का धर्म है। परंतु कुरआन के अनुसार इस्लाम सबसे प्राचीनतम धर्म है जिसका अनुसरण सर्वप्रथम सबसे पहले इंसान यानि हज़रत आदम एवं उनकी पत्नी हज़रत हव्वा ने किया था। 


कुरआन ऐलान करता है, “शुरू मे सब लोग एक ही तरीके पर थे। )फिर यह हालत बाक़ी न रही और विभेद प्रकट हुए( तब अल्लाह ने नबियों को भेजा, जो सीधे मार्ग पर चलने पर शुभसूचना देने वाले और टेढ़ी चाल के परिणामो से डरानवाले थे; और उनके साथ सत्य पर आधारित किताब उतारी, ताकि लोगों के बीच जो विभेद उत्पन्न हो गए थे, उनका फैसला करें – (और इन विभेदो के प्रकट होने का कारण यह न था की शुरू मे लोगों को सत्य का ज्ञान कराया ही नहीं गया था। नहीं !) विभेद उन लोगों ने किया, जिनहे सत्य का ज्ञान दिया जा चुका था। उन्होने स्पष्ट आदेश पा लेने के बाद केवल इसलिए सत्य को छोड़कर विभिन्न रास्ते निकाले की वे परस्पर ज़्यादती करना चाहते थे – अतः जिन लोगों ने पैगंबरों को माना, उन्हें अल्लाह ने अपनी अनुमति से उस सत्य का रास्ता दिखा दिया, जिसमे लोगों ने विभेद किया था। अल्लाह जिसे चाहता है सीधा मार्ग दिखा देता है। [कुरआन 2:213] 


इसके अतिरिक्त कुरआन मे आता है , “दीन (धर्म) तो अल्लाह की स्पष्ट में इस्लाम ही है। जिन्हें किताब दी गई थी, उन्होंने तो इसमें इसके पश्चात विभेद किया कि ज्ञान उनके पास आ चुका था। ऐसा उन्होंने परस्पर दुराग्रह के कारण किया। जो अल्लाह की आयतों का इनकार करेगा तो अल्लाह भी जल्द हिसाब लेनेवाला है। [कुरआन 3:19]

----------


## asahay

हज़रत मुहम्मद साहब का मर्तबा इस्लाम के प्रवर्त्तक का नहीं है बल्कि इस्लाम के नवजीवनदाता का है। खुद हज़रत मुहम्मद साहब ने अपने आप को किसी नए धर्म का संस्थापक नहीं बताया बल्कि उसी “दीन ए कय्यिम (सनातन धर्म)” का जो हमेशा से ईश्वर के संदेष्टाओं का धर्म रहा है उसका प्रचारक बताया है। हज़रत मुहम्मद से पहले जो भी पैगंबर इस दुनिया मे आए जैसे की हज़रत आदम (स्वयंभु मनु), हज़रत नूह (महाजल प्लावन वाले मनु), हज़रत इब्राहीम, हज़रत मूसा, हज़रत दावूद, हज़रत ईसा (यीशु) इत्यादि (सब पर अल्लाह की सलामती हो) सभी का दीन इस्लाम (यानि ईश्वर का आज्ञापालन) ही था।


कुरआन स्पष्ट तौर पर कहता है, उसने तुम्हारे लिए दीन का वही रास्ता मुक़र्रर किया जिस (पर चलने का) नूह को हुक्म दिया था और (ए रसूल) उसी की हमने तुम्हारे पास वही (प्रकाशना) भेजी है और उसी का इब्राहीम और मूसा और ईसा को भी हुक्म दिया था (वह) ये (है कि) दीन को क़ायम रखना और उसमे तफ़रका न डालना। बहुदेववादियों को वह चीज़ बहुत अप्रिय है, जिसकी ओर तुम उन्हें बुलाते हो। अल्लाह जिसे चाहता है अपनी ओर छाँट लेता है और अपनी ओर का मार्ग उसी को दिखाता है जो उसकी ओर रुजू करता है । [कुरआन 42:13]


एक और जगह कुरआन मे स्पष्ट तौर पर आता है, “(ऐ रसूल) हमने तुम्हारे पास (भी) तो इसी तरह 'वही' भेजी जिस तरह नूह और उसके बाद वाले पैग़म्बरों पर भेजी थी और जिस तरह इबराहीम और इस्माइल और इसहाक़ और याक़ूब और औलादे याक़ूब व ईसा व अय्यूब व युनुस व हारून व सुलेमान के पास 'वही' भेजी थी और हमने दाऊद को ज़ुबूर अता की। जिनका हाल हमने तुमसे पहले ही बयान कर दिया और बहुत से ऐसे रसूल (भेजे) जिनका हाल तुमसे बयान नहीं किया और ख़ुदा ने मूसा से (बहुत सी) बातें भी कीं । [कुरआन 4:163-64] 


कुरआन के अनुसार हज़रत मुहम्मद साहब इस्लाम के पहले नबी (संदेष्टा) नहीं बल्कि आखरी नबी है। और तो और इस दुनिया मे सबसे पहले मुस्लिम भी हज़रत मुहम्मद नहीं बल्कि इंसानियत के पिता हज़रत आदम और उनकी पत्नी हज़रत हव्वा हैं। इस्लाम मूलतः ईश्वर के आज्ञापालन का नाम है। इस परिभाषा के अनुसार, इतिहास मे जिस जिस इंसान ने भी एक ईश्वर के स्वामित्व को कुबूल करके उसकी आज्ञा का पालन किया वो शख्स मुस्लिम अर्थात ईश्वर का आज्ञाकारी ही कहलता है। अर्थात हज़रत आदम, हज़रत नूह, हज़रत इब्राहीम, हज़रत मूसा, हज़रत दावूद, हज़रत ईसा इत्यादि सभीपैगंबर मुस्लिम (ईश्वर कि आज्ञापालन करने वाले ) ही थे।

----------


## asahay

कुरआन मे आता है, “कौन है जो इबराहीम के पंथ से मुँह मोड़े सिवाय उसके जिसने स्वयं को पतित कर लिया? और उसे तो हमने दुनिया में चुन लिया था और निस्संदेह आख़िरत में उसकी गणना योग्य लोगों में होगी । क्योंकि जब उससे रब ने कहा, "मुस्लिम (आज्ञाकारी) हो जा।" उसने कहा, "मैं सारे संसार के रब का मुस्लिम हो गया।" और इसी की वसीयत इबराहीम ने अपने बेटों को की और याक़ूब ने भी (अपनी सन्तानों को की) कि, "ऐ मेरे बेटों! अल्लाह ने तुम्हारे लिए यही दीन (धर्म) चुना है, तो इस्लाम (ईश-आज्ञापालन) को अतिरिक्त किसी और दशा में तुम्हारी मृत्यु न हो।" (क्या तुम इबराहीम के वसीयत करते समय मौजूद थे? या तुम मौजूद थे जब याक़ूब की मृत्यु का समय आया? जब उसने बेटों से कहा, "तुम मेरे पश्चात किसकी इबादत करोगे?" उन्होंने कहा, "हम आपके इष्ट-पूज्य और आपके पूर्वज इबराहीम और इसमाईल और इसहाक़ के इष्ट-पूज्य की बन्दगी करेंगे - जो अकेला इष्ट-पूज्य है, और हम उसी के आज्ञाकारी (मुस्लिम) हैं।" वह एक गिरोह था जो गुज़र चुका, जो कुछ उसने कमाया वह उसका है, और जो कुछ तुमने कमाया वह तुम्हारा है। और जो कुछ वे करते रहे उसके विषय में तुमसे कोई पूछताछ न की जाएगी। [कुरआन 2:130-134]


पैगंबर हज़रत युसुफ के बारे मे कुरआन मे आता है कि उन्होने कहा , मेरे रब! तुने मुझे राज्य प्रदान किया और मुझे घटनाओं और बातों के निष्कर्ष तक पहुँचना सिखाया। आकाश और धरती के पैदा करनेवाले! दुनिया और आख़िरत में तू ही मेरा संरक्षक मित्र है। तू मुझे इस दशा से उठा कि मैं मुस्लिम (आज्ञाकारी) हूँ और मुझे अच्छे लोगों के साथ मिला। [कुरआन 12:101]

----------


## asahay

पैगंबर हज़रत ईसा के बारे मे कुरआन मे आता है, “फिर जब ईसा को उनके अविश्वास और इनकार का आभास हुआ तो उसने कहा, "कौन अल्लाह की ओर बढ़ने में मेरा सहायक होता है?" हवारियों ने कहा, "हम अल्लाह के सहायक हैं। हम अल्लाह पर ईमान लाए और गवाह रहिए कि हम मुस्लिम है । [कुरआन 3:52]


मौलाना सय्य्द अबुल आला साहब मौदूदि अपनी पुस्तक “इस्लाम का आरंभ” में लिखते है, 


इस्लाम की शुरुवात उसी वक़्त से है, जब से इंसान की शुरुआत हुई है। इस्लाम के मायने हैं, “खुदा के हुक्म का पालन”। और इस तरह यह इंसान का पैदाइशी धर्म है। क्योंकि खुदा ही इंसान का पैदा करने वाला और पालने वाला है। इंसान का असल काम यही है की वह अपने पैदा करने वाले के हुक्म क पालन करे। जिस दिन खुदा ने सब से पहले इंसान यानि हज़रत आदम और उन की बीवी हज़रत हव्वा को ज़मीन पर उतारा उसी दिन उसने उन्हे बता दिया की देखो: “तुम मेरे बंदे हो और में तुम्हारा मालिक हूँ। तुम्हारे लिए सही तरीका यह है की तुम मेरे बताए हुए रास्ते पर चलो। जिस चीज़ का मै हुक्म दूँ उसे मानो और जिस चीज़ से मै मना करूँ, उससे रुक जाओ। अगर तुम ऐसा करोगे तो मै तुम से राज़ी और खुश रहूँगा और तुम्हें इनाम दूंगा। लेकिन अगर तुम मेरे हुक्म को नहीं मानोगे तो मै तुम से नाराज़ हूंगा और तुम्हें सज़ा दूँगा”। बस यही इस्लाम की शुरुआत थी। 


बाबा आदम और अम्मा हव्वा ने यही बात अपनी औलाद को सिखाई। कुछ दिन तक तो सब लोग इस तरीके पर चलते रहे। फिर उन में से ऐसे लोग पैदा होने लगे, जिनहोने अपने पैदा करने वाले का हुक्म मानना छोड़ दिया। किसी ने दूसरों को खुदा बना लिया, कोई खुद खुदा बन बैठा, और किसी ने कहा की मै आज़ाद हूँ। जो कुछ मन मे आएगा करूंगा, चाहे खुदा का हुक्म कुछ भी हो। इस तरह दुनिया मे कुफ़्र की शुरुआत हुई और कुफ़्र का मतलब होता है “खुदा का हुक्म मानने से इंकार करना”।

----------


## asahay

जब इन्सानो में कुफ़्र बढ़ता ही चला गया और इस की वजह से ज़ुल्म, अत्याचार, बिगाड़ और बुराईया बहुत बढ़ने लगीं तो अल्लाह तआला ने अपने नेक बंदो को इस काम पर लगाया की वे इन बिगड़े हुए लोगों को समझाएँ और उन को फिर से अल्लाह तआला का फर्माबरदार बनाने की कोशिश करें। ये नेक बंदे नबी और पैगंबर कहलाते है। ये पैगंबर कभी थोड़े और कभी ज़्यादा दिनों के बाद दुनिया के अलग अलग देशों और क़ौमों मे आते रहे। ये सब बड़े सच्चे, ईमानदार और पाकीज़ा लोग थे। इन सब ने एक ही मजहब की तालीम दी। और वह यही इस्लाम था। आप ने हज़रत नूह, हज़रत इब्राहिम, हज़रत मूसा और हज़रत ईसा (अलै0) के नाम तो ज़रूर सुने होंगे, ये सब खुदा के पैगंबर थे और इन के अलावा हजारो पैगंबर और भी दुनिया में आए हैं।

----------


## asahay

पिछले कई हज़ार साल की तारीख़ में हमेशा यही होता रहा है कि जब कुफ़्र ज़्यादा बढ़ा, तो किसी बुजुर्ग और महापुरुष को पैगंबर बना कर भेजा गया। उन्होने आकर लोगों को कुफ़्र और नास्तिकता से रोकने और इस्लाम कि तरफ बुलाने कि कोशिश की। कुछ लोग उनके समझाने से मान गये और कुछ अपने कुफ़्र पर अड़े रहे। जिन लोगों ने मान लिया वह मुसलमान कहलाए और उन्होने अपने पैगंबर से बेहतरीन अखलाक और अच्छे आचार सीख कर दुनिया में नेकी और भलाई फैलाना शुरू की। फिर इन मुसलमानो की औलाद धीरे धीरे खुद इस्लाम को भूल कर कुफ़्र के चक्कर में फँसती चली गई और किसी दूसरे पैगंबर ने आकर नए सिरे से इस्लाम को ताज़ा किया। यह सिलसिला जब हजारो साल तक चलता रहा और इस्लाम को बार बार ताज़ा करने के बावजूद फिर भुला दिया गया तो अल्लाह ताला ने सबसे आखिर में हज़रत मुहम्मद को पैगंबर बना कर भेजा। आप ने इसलाम कों ऐसा ताज़ा किया कि आज तक वह क़ायम है और क़ियामत तक क़ायम रहेगा। 


हवाला: इस्लाम का आरंभ, मौलाना सय्यद अबुल आला मौदूदि

----------


## asahay

अक्सर कुछ लोग मुस्लिम देशों मे गैर मुस्लिमों के प्रति अन्याय और भेदभाव पूर्ण रवैया रखे जाने का भ्रम फैलाते हैं, हालांकि हमने मुस्लिम देशों मे काम करने वाले जितने भी गैर मुस्लिम दोस्तों से इस बारे मे पूछा, सबने ही उनके साथ मुसलिम देश मे ऐसे किसी भी भेदभाव और अन्याय की बात से इनकार किया और मुस्लिम देशों मे सबके लिए एक समान न्याय और समानता के माहौल की तारीफ ही की है .... चाहे किसी धर्म के लोगों से मित्रता हो या शत्रुता, हर धर्म के लोगों के साथ न्याय और समानता का व्यवहार बनाए रखने के लिए मुस्लिम देश प्रतिबद्ध हैं , यदि वे इस्लामी शिक्षाओं मे विश्वास रखते हैं, क्योंकि पवित्र कुरान मे अल्लाह का आदेश है
"ऐ ईमान वालो ! अल्लाह के लिए खूब उठनेवाले, इनसाफ़ की निगरानी करनेवाले बनो और ऐसा न हो कि किसी गिरोह की शत्रुता तुम्हें इस बात पर उभार दे कि तुम इंसाफ करना छोड़ दो। इंसाफ करो, यही धर्मपरायणता (तक़वा) से अधिक निकट है। अल्लाह का डर रखो, निश्चय ही जो कुछ तुम करते हो, अल्लाह को उसकी ख़बर है ॥"
(कुरआन 5:8)
उल्टे मुस्लिम देशों मे काम करने वाले भारतीय, पाकिस्तानी और बांग्लादेशी मुस्लिमों को ही वहाँ के माहौल की ज्यादा शिकायत करते हमने देखा जिसका कारण भारत पाकिस्तान और बांग्लादेशी मुस्लिमों की कामचोरी की आदत बताई जाती है ....
बहरहाल बात हो रही है, मुस्लिम देशों मे रहने वाले गैरमुस्लिमो की .... इस विषय मे मुस्लिमों को अल्लाह एवं अंतिम संदेष्टा नबी सल्ल. ने अनेक निर्देश दिए हैं ताकि इस्लामी राज्य के भीतर रहने वाले मुवाहिद एवं ज़िम्मियों के अधिकारों की रक्षा हो सके......
मुवाहिद यानि वो गैर मुस्लिम जो किसी संधि के द्वारा इस्लामी शासन के अधीन आए हों, और ज़िम्मी हर वो गैर मुस्लिम होता है जो इस्लामी शासक के राज्य मे निवास करते हैं , इन सबकी सुरक्षा का जिम्मा इस्लामी संविधान के तहत शासक का होता है, और इस व्यवस्था को बनाने के लिए राज्य मे रहने वाले तमाम मुस्लिमों को गैरमुस्लिमो की जान,माल और सम्मान की सुरक्षा करने सम्बन्धी कुछ बातों का विशेष ध्यान रखने के आदेश दिए गए हैं ताकि इस्लामी राज्य के अधीन रहने वाले गैरमुस्लिम सुख शांति से जीवन जीते रहें
प्यारे नबी सल्ल. ने फरमाया कि जो मुसलमान किसी मुवाहिद या ज़िम्मी का कत्ल कर डालेगा वो मुसलमान जन्नत की खुशबू न पा सकेगा [ Bukhari aur Nisaai ]
क्योंकि रिवायतो मे है कि जन्नत की खुशबू बहुत दूर तक जाती है , यानी वो अपराधी जन्नत के आसपास भी न फटक सकेगा.. जन्नत की खुशबू न पा सकने का सीधा मतलब है ऐसा गुनाहगार शख्स दोज़ख मे जायेगा,
नबी सल्ल. की एक दूसरी हदीस इस बात को और स्पष्ट करती है, आप सल्ल. ने फरमाया है कि जो मुस्लिम शख्स किसी गैर मुस्लिम का कत्ल कर देगा जिस गैर मुस्लिम की सुरक्षा का वादा किया गया था (अर्थात् वो ज़िम्मी या मुवाहिद था, और इस्लामी शासक के अधीन निवास करता था ) , तो ऐसे कातिल मुसलमान को अल्लाह जन्नत मे प्रवेश करने से रोक देगा [Abu Dawood]
न सिर्फ जान की हिफाज़त बल्कि गैर मुस्लिमों को ज़रा सी भी तकलीफ मुसलमानों द्वारा न पहुंचाई जाए नबी सल्ल. ने ऐसे आदेश भी मुसलमानों को दिए हैं, आप सल्ल. ने फरमाया :- 
"जो मुसलमान शख्स किसी ज़िम्मी को तकलीफ पहुंचाएगा, मै ऐसे मुसलमान के खिलाफ खड़ा होऊंगा और कयामत के दिन ऐसा मुस्लिम मेरा दुश्मन होगा "
[Al khateeb]
गौरतलब है कि इस्लामी आस्था के अनुसार नबी सल्ल. सहमति के बगैर नबी सल्ल. की उम्मत मे आने वाला कोई भी मुस्लिम न तो दोजख के दण्ड से बच सकेगा और न जन्नत मे जा सकेगा, अत: कोई भी मुस्लिम नहीं चाहेगा कि उसके किसी कृत्य से नबी सल्ल. उसके विरोधी हो जाएं
आं हजरत सल्ल. ने एक और हदीस मे फरमाया है कि जो शख्स किसी ज़िम्मी को कष्ट पहुंचाता है, वो मुझे ( यानी अल्लाह के नबी सल्ल. को ) कष्ट पहुंचाता है, और जो मुझे कष्ट पहुंचाता है, वो अल्लाह को क्रोधित करता है ।
(TABARAANI in 'Mujam al Awsaat')
नबी करीम सल्ल. ने फरमाया कि जो मुसलमान किसी ज़िम्मी या मुवाहिद पर ज़ुल्म करेगा , उसके हक को मारेगा या उसकी चीज़ ज़बरदस्ती ले लेगा, या उस ज़िम्मी या मुवाहिद पर ऐसी ज़िम्मेदारी डाल देगा जिसे पूरी करना उस ज़िम्मी, मुवाहिद के बस के बाहर होगा तो मैं कयामत के रोज़ खुदा की अदालत में मुसलमान के विरुद्ध पेश होने वाले मुक़दमे में उस गैर-मुस्लिम का वकील बनकर खड़ा होऊँगा." [Abu Dawood] ,
दार उल इस्लाम यानी इस्लामी राज्य मे रहने वाले गैरमुस्लिमों को अपना धर्म मानने और उस धर्म के रीति रिवाज़ो को मानने की पूरी आजादी दी गई है, और उन गैर मुस्लिमों पर धर्म के मामले मे किसी तरह का दबाव भी मुसलमान नहीं बना सकते .... इन सभी नियमों का पालन इस्लाम के चारों खलीफाओं ने अपने अपने शासनकाल मे किया और बाद मे आने वाले शासकों ने भी इस व्यवस्था का पालन करने के पूरे पूरे प्रयास किए ॥
लब्बो लुआब ये है कि इस्लाम एक मुस्लिम शासन के अन्दर निवास करने वाले गैर मुस्लिम निवासियों के साथ हर तरह से मेल- मोहब्बत, इंसाफ, ईमानदारी, और रहमदिली से पेश आने की तालीम मुसलमानों को देता है, और अगर मुसलमान इन तालीमो पर अमल न करें तो मुसलमान भी अल्लाह से दण्ड पाने के अधिकारी हो जाएंगे ॥

----------


## asahay

एक ज्वलंत प्रश्न-आप कहते है क़ुरान अल्लाह की किताब है . लेकिन क़ुरान में बच्चो  को ख़तना करने का हुक्म नही है. फिर भी मुसलमान ख़तना क्यू करते है.  तो सारे मुसलमान क़ुरान के विरुद्ध कार्य क्यूँ करते है ?

----------


## asahay

अगर आप कुरान को पढ़ते तो आपको मिल जाता की कुरान मे इसका हुक्म कहाँ लिखा है। कुरान मे आता है: 


फिर अब हमने तुम्हारी (हज़रत मुहम्मद) ओर प्रकाशना की, "इबराहीम के तरीक़े पर चलो, जो बिलकुल एक ओर का हो गया था और बहुदेववादियों में से न था।" [16:123] 


ऐसा हुक्म कुरान मे और भी कई जगह मौजूद है जैसे 2:135, 3:95
इसके अतिरकित कुरान मे आता है ,” कह दो, "यदि तुम अल्लाह से प्रेम करते हो तो मेरा अनुसरण करो, अल्लाह भी तुमसे प्रेम करेगा और तुम्हारे गुनाहों को क्षमा कर देगा। अल्लाह बड़ा क्षमाशील, दयावान है।" [3:31] 


ऊपर की आयात से मालूम चला की कुरान हमे आदेश दे रहा है की दीन ए इब्राहिमी की सुन्नतों का अनुसरण मुसलमान के दीन का हिस्सा है। और हाजत मुहम्मद )स) ने इसी आयात पर अमल करकर अपनी उम्मत मे भी हज़रत इब्राहीम की सुन्नतों को जारी फरमाया। खतना भी उनमे से एक सुन्नत है। यही कारण है हज़रत इब्रहीम को नबी मानने वाले यहूदी भी खतना करते है। बाइबल मे भी यही हुक्म मौजूद है ।


Then God said to Abraham, “As for you, you must keep my covenant, you and your descendants after you for the generations to come. This is my covenant with you and your descendants after you, the covenant you are to keep: Every male among you shall be circumcised. You are to undergo circumcision, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and you. [The Covenant of Circumcision, Genesis 17] 


आपने सुना होगा की इस्लाम धर्म के दो स्त्रोत है 
1 कुरान 2 सुन्नत 


इसलिए कुरान पर अमल करकर हम हज़रत इब्राहीम की सुन्नत को फॉलो करते है क्योंकि इसका आदेश कुरान ने हमे दिया है और नबी ए करीम हज़रत मुहम्मद (स) से इसे अपनाया है।

----------


## asahay

इस समय खतना (सुन्नत) यूरोपीय देशों में बहस का विषय बना हुआहै। खतने को लेकर पूरी दुनिया में एक जबरदस्त बहस छिड़ी हुई है। इस पर विवाद तब शुरू हुआ जब जर्मनी के कोलोन शहर की जिला अदालत ने अपने एक फैसले में कहा कि शिशुओं का खतना करना उनके शरीर को कष्टकारी नुकसान पहुंचाने के बराबर है। फैसले का जबर्दस्त विरोध हुआ। इस मुद्दे का अहम पहलू हैहाल ही आया अमरीका के शिकागो स्थित बालरोग पर शोध करने वाली संस्था 'द अमरीकन एकेडेमी ऑफ पीडीऐट्रिक्स' का ताजा बयान। अमरीका के शिकागो स्थित बालरोग पर शोध करने वाली संस्था 'द अमरीकन एकेडेमी ऑफ पीडीऐट्रिक्स ने अपने ताजा बयान में कहा है कि नवजात बच्चों में किए जाने वाले खतना या सुन्नत के सेहत के लिहाज से बड़े फायदे हैं। सच भी है कि समय-समय पर दुनियाभर में हुए शोधों ने यह साबित किया है कि खतना इंसान की कई बड़ी बीमारियों से हिफाजत करता है। खतना एक शारीरिक शल्यक्रिया है जिसमें आमतौर पर मुसलमान नवजात बच्चों के लिंग के ऊपर की चमड़ी काटकर अलग की जाती है।वैज्ञानिकों ने दिए सबूतशिकागो स्थित बालरोग चिकित्सकों के इस बयान का आधार वैज्ञानिक सबूत हैं जिनके आधार पर यह साफतौर पर कहा जा सकता है कि जो बच्चे खतने करवाते हैं, उनमें कई तरह की बीमारियां होने की आशंका कम हो जाती है। इनमें खासतौर पर छोटे बच्चों के यूरिनरी ट्रैक्ट में होने वाले इंफेक्शन, पुरुषों के गुप्तांग संबंधी कैंसर, यौन संबंधों के कारण होने वाली बीमारियां, एचआईवी और सर्वाइकल कैंसर का कारक ह्युमन पैपिलोमा वायरस यानि एचपीवी शामिल हंै। एकेडेमी उन अभिभावकों का समर्थन करता है जो अपने बच्चे का खतना करवाते हैं। वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि खतना किए गए पुरुषों में संक्रमण का जोखिम कम होता है क्योंकि लिंग की आगे की चमड़ी के बिना कीटाणुओं के पनपने के लिए नमी का वातावरण नहीं मिलता है।

----------


## asahay

एड्स और गर्भाशय कैंसर से हिफाजत- महिलाओं में गर्भाशय कैंसर का कारण ह्युमन पैपिलोमा वायरस होता है। यह वायरस लिंग की उसी चमड़ी के इर्द-गिर्द पनपता है जो संभोग के दौरान महिलाओं में प्रेषित हो जाता है। ब्रिटिश मेडिकल जर्नल में अप्रेल 2002 में प्रकाशित एक आर्टिकल का सुझाव था कि खतने से महिला गर्भाशय कैंसर को बीस फीसदी तक कम किया जा सकता है। खतने से एचआईवी और एड्स से हिफाजत होती है। ब्रिटिश मेडिकल जर्नल के ही मई 2000 के एक आर्टिकल में उल्लेख था कि खतना किए हुए पुरुष में एचआईवी संक्रमण का खतरा आठ गुना कम होता है।हजार में से एक पुरुष लिंग कैंसर का शिकार हो जाता है लेकिन खतना इंसान की इस बीमारी से पूरी तरह हिफाजत करता है। नवंबर 2000 में बीबीसी टेलीविजन ने यू****ा की दो जनजातीय कबीलों पर आधारित एक रिपोर्ट प्रसारित की। इसके मुताबिक उस कबीले के लोगों में एड्स नगण्य पाया गया जो खतना करवाते थे, जबकि दूसरे कबीले के लोग जो खतना नहीं करवाते थे, उनमें एड्स केमामले ज्यादा पाए गए। इस कार्यक्रम में बताया गया कि कैसे लिंग के ऊपर चमड़ी जो खतने में हटाई जाती है, उसमें संक्रमण फैलने और महिलाओं में प्रेषित होने की काफी आशंका रहती है।

----------


## asahay

आम है अमरीका में नवजात बच्चों का खतना- अमरीकी समाज का एक बड़ा वर्ग बेहतर स्वास्थ्य के लिए इस प्रथा को मानने लगा है। नेशनल हैल्थ एण्ड न्यूट्रिशन एक्जामिनेशन सर्वेज की ओर से अमरीका में 1999 से 2004 तक कराए गए सर्वे में 79 फीसदी पुरुषोंने अपना खतना करवाया जाना स्वीकार किया। नेशनल हॉस्पीटल डिस्चार्ज सर्वे केअनुसार अमरीका में 1999 में 65 फीसदी नवजात बच्चों का खतना किया गया। अमरीका के आर्थिक और सामाजिक रूप से सम्पन्न परिवारों में जन्में नवजात बच्चों में खतना ज्यादा पाया गया।विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन का अनुमान है कि दुनिया भर में करीब 30 फीसदी पुरुषों का खतनाहुआ है।
.
सांसदों ने करवाया संसद में खतना- यही नहीं एचआईवी की रोकथाम के लिए अफ्रीका के कई देशों में पुरुषों में खतना करवाने को बढ़ावा दिया जा रहा है।जिम्बाब्वे में एचआईवी संक्रमण रोकने के लिए चलाए गए एक अभियान के तहत जून 2012 में कई सांसदों ने संसद के भीतर खतना करवाया। इसके लिए संसद के भीतर एक अस्थायी चिकित्सा शिविर लगाया गया है।समाचार एजेंसी एएफपी के अनुसार जिम्बाब्वे की दो मुख्य पार्टियों के कम-से-कम 60 सांसदों ने बारी-बारी से आकर चिकित्सकीय परामर्श लिया और फिर शिविर में जाकर परीक्षण करवाया। अभियान की शुरुआत में बड़ी संख्या में सांसदों ने हिस्सा लेते हुए एचआईवी टेस्ट करवाते हुए इस खतरनाक बीमारी से बचने के लिए खतना करवाने का संकल्प लिया था।

----------


## asahay

क्या काफिर शब्द कोई मजहबी गाली है ?
क्या काफिर शब्द हिंदुओं के लिए प्रयोग किया जाता है ?
क्या काफिर अपमानजनक शब्द है ?
तीनों प्रश्नो का उत्तर है "नहीं" ।

----------


## asahay

विस्तृत विवेचन :


ये और ऐसे बहुत से प्रश्न है जिसका उत्तर हमारे हिन्दू भाई जानना चाहते है। इस शब्द को लेकर समाज में बहुत सी गलतफहमियाँ फैली हुई है। पहले तो आपको ये बताना चाहता हूँ की इस शब्द को लेकर गलतफहमी सिर्फ हिंदुओं में नहीं बल्कि अनेक मुसलमान भी इस शब्द का सही अर्थ नहीं जानते और अज्ञान के कारण इस शब्द का गलत इस्तेमाल करते है।


बहुत से लोग ये समझते है की काफिर शब्द क़ुर-आन मजीद में हिंदुओं के लिए अपमानजनक और गाली समान प्रयुक्त हुआ है।


काफिर का वास्तविक अर्थ बताने से पहले मैं आपको एक तर्क पे आधारित बात से परिचित करना उचित समझता हूँ। आपको ये बताया जा चुका है की क़ुर-आन ईश्वर (अल्लाह ) का संदेश है जो की सबसे पहली बार अरब के वासियों ने सुना। और वहाँ कोई भी भारतीय नागरिक (हिन्दू ) नहीं रहता था जो उसे काफिर कहकर पुकारा जाए। इससे ये मालूम हुआ की ये एक बहुत ही बेबुनियाद बात है की काफिर हिंदुओ के लिए उन्हे अपमानित करने के लिए प्रयोग किया जाता है।


सत्य तो ये है की काफिर शब्द अरबी भाषा का एक साधारण शब्द है जो हज़रत मुहम्मद (सल ०) के जन्म से पहले यानि इस्लाम से पहले भी अरबी भाषा में प्रयोग किया जाता था। और इसका अर्थ अपमानजनक तो कहीं से नहीं है। जो लोग अरबी भाषा जानते है वो स आत को बहुत अच्छी तरह समझते है। अब में आपके सामने प्रमाणो और क़ुर-आन मजीद की आयतों से ये सिद्ध करूंगा की काफिर शब्द के अर्थ में कुछ भी अपमानजनक नहीं है।


अरबी शब्दकोश में काफिर शब्द (क़+फ+र) के संयोग से बनता है। अरबी शब्दकोश मे इसके तीन अर्थ मिलते है :
1 छिपाना , ढक लेना 
2 अस्वीकार करना, न मानना 
3 नाशुक्री करना, आक्रतज्ञता दिखाना


काफिर शब्द के अर्थ पढ़ने के बाद , में आपसे पूछना चाहता हूँ की आपको इस शब्द में क्या अपमानजनक दिखा। स्वयं क़ुर-आन मजीद में काफिर शब्द इन तीनों अर्थो में विभिन्न जगह में इस्तेमाल हुआ है।


1>>>>>पहले अर्थ में क़ुर-आन मजीद में प्रयोग के उदाहरण।


Surah Hadeed 57, Aayat Number 20


اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ ۖ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَامًا ۖ وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٌ ۚ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ


IAAlamoo annama alhayatuaddunya laAAibun walahwun wazeenatun watafakhurunbaynakum watakathurun fee al-amwali wal-awladikamathali ghaythin aAAjaba ""alkuffara"" nabatuhuthumma....


अनुवाद : 
दुनियावी जीवन की मिसाल तो बारिश की सी मिसाल है जिस की वजह से "किसानो" की खेती लहलहाती और उनको खुश कर देती है ...


यहा शब्द "कुफ़-फार " आया है। यह बहुवचन है। एक वचन में यह शब्द "काफिर" होगा। इस आयात में काफिर शब्द किसान के लिए आया है। क्योंकि किसान धरती में बीज डालता है और फिर उस बीज को मिट्टी से छिपाता है या ढक देता है। इसलिए अरबी भाषा में किसान के लिए काफिर शब्द का प्रयोग होता है। और इस शब्द का इस्तेमाल क़ुर-आन मजीद के अवतरित होने से पहले भी किया जाता था।


इसका पहला अर्थ समझने के बाद क्या आपको इसमे कोई अपमानजनक बात या कोई गाली दिखाई पड़ी ?


अब आइये इसके दूसरे अर्थ की तरफ


2>>>>>दूसरे अर्थ में क़ुर-आन मजीद में प्रयोग के उदाहरण।


Surah Baqrah Aayat 256


لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ ۖ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ ۚ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىٰ لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا ۗ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ


La ikraha fee addeeniqad tabayyana arrushdu mina alghayyi faman ""yakfur"" bittaghootiwayu/min billahi faqadi istamsaka bilAAurwatialwuthqa la infisama laha wallahusameeAAun AAaleem

----------


## asahay

अनुवाद :


धर्म के विषय में कोई ज़बरदस्ती नहीं, सही बात नासमझी की बात से अलग होकर स्पष्ट हो गयी है तो अब जो कोई ताग़ूत (शैतान) को ठुकरा दे और अल्लाह पर ईमान लए उसने ऐसा मज़बूत सहारा थाम लिया जो कभी टूटनेवाला नहीं.अल्लाह सब कुछ सुनने जाननेवाले है .




ये एक बोहोत ही प्रसिद्ध आयात है। इस आयात में एक बहुत ही अछि शिक्षा दी गयी है। वो शिक्षा ये है की धर्म में कोई जबरदस्ती नहीं। अर्थात किसी भी इंसान का ज़बर्दस्ती धर्म परिवर्तन नहीं करना चाहिए। जो ऐसा कार्य करेगा वो इस्लाम विरुद्ध और क़ुर-आन विरुद्ध कार्य होगा। और ऐसे कार्यो का इस्लाम धर्म से कोई लेना देना नहीं है।


इस आयात में शब्द "यकफुर" आया है और इस संदर्भ में इसका अर्थ "ठुकराना" या "इंकार करना" है। और आश्चर्य की बात है की इस आयात में ये शब्द मुसलमानो के लिए प्रयोग हुआ है। आयात में ये बताया जा रहा है की सच-चा मुसलमान शैतान (राक्षस) की बात का इंकार करने वाला है अर्थार्थ एक सच्चा मुसलमान शैतान का काफिर (इंकार करने वाला,ठुकराने वाला ) है।


यहाँ मुसलमान को शैतान को ठुकराने वाला (काफिर) कहा गया है। यहा भी ये शब्द कोई अपमानजनक शब्द नहीं है।

----------


## asahay

3>>>>>आए इसका तीसरा अर्थ भी देखते है 
तीसरे अर्थ में क़ुर-आन मजीद में प्रयोग के उदाहरण।


Surah Luqman 31, Aayat 12:


وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا لُقْمَانَ الْحِكْمَةَ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِلَّهِ ۚ وَمَنْ يَشْكُرْ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ ۖ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ


Walaqad atayna luqmanaalhikmata ani oshkur lillahi waman yashkur fa-innamayashkuru linafsihi waman ""kafara"" fa-inna Allaha ghaniyyun hameed


अनुवाद : अल्लाह के प्रति कृतग्यता दिखलाओ और जो कोई कृतग्यता दिखलाये वह अपने ही भले के लिए कर्तज्ञता दिखलाता है. और जिसने अकृतग्यता दिखलाई तो अल्लाह वास्तव में निस्पृह प्रशंसनीय है .


इस आयात में (का-फा-रा) प्रयोग हुआ है और इसका अर्थ जैसे पहले अतया जा चुका है होता आई "आक्रतज्ञता" .


इन तीनों अर्थ में कोई भी अर्थ अपमानजनक नहीं है। बल्कि यह एक साधारण शब्द है। 
अब में आपको इस्लाम धर्म के अनुसार इसका पारिभाषिक अर्थ बताता हूँ।


इस्लाम के दृष्टिकोड से इसका पारिभाषिक अर्थ है :


" इस्लाम की वास्तविकता समझ लेने के बाद उस पर विश्वास करने के बजाए, इस्लाम का इंकार कर देना , इस्लाम को ठुकरा देना, मन मस्तिष्क पर सत्य स्पष्ट हो जाने के बाद भी उसे छिपा लेना, ढाक देना और उसका ऐसा करने से ईश्वर के प्रति आक्रतज्ञता प्रकट करने वाले को इस्लाम की भाषा में काफिर कहते है"


इस्लाम के दृष्टिकोड से इस्लाम का इंकार करने वाला काफिर होता है।

----------


## asahay

यहाँ एक प्रश्न उठ-त है की क्या हर गैर मुस्लिम काफिर है ?
नहीं ऐसा नहीं है, हर गैर मुस्लिम काफिर नहीं है। जिस गैर मुस्लिम तक इस्लाम की दावत (ईश्वर का संदेश) नहीं पहुंचा या अगर पहुंचा भी तो कसी ऐसे व्यक्ति के द्वारा पहुंचा जिसने भ्रामक या गलत जानकारी दी हो तो स्वाभाविक बात है वो इस्लाम को स्वीकार नहीं करेगा। काफिर शब्द केवल उसी के लिए प्रयोग होगा जो इस्लाम को अछि तरह समझ ले और समझने के बाद उसका इंकार कर दे।

----------


## asahay

अंतिम निर्णय


उपरोक्त विवरण से ये बात पूर्णतः स्पष्ट हो गया की क़ुर-आन मजीद में काफिर शब्द गैर मुस्लिमो (विशेषकर हिंदुओं ) को अपमानित करने के लिए प्रयुक्त नहीं हुआ। काफिर शब्द एक गुणवाचक संज्ञा है। इस शब्द का किसी विशेष जाती, नस्ल, कौम,क्षेत्रवासी, समूह या रंग व वर्ग से कुछ भी संबंध नहीं है। ये कोई अपमानजनक शब्द या मजहबी गाली नहीं है ।


तुलनात्मक दृष्टिकोण से भारतीय धर्म ग्रंथ से उदाहरण


हिन्दू धर्म में भी “काफिर ” के प्रकार का एक शब्द का प्रयोग होता आई। वह शब्द है "नास्तिक"। आम इंसान तो इसका शाब्दिक अर्थ जानता है । इसका शाब्दिक अर्थ है "आविश्वासी" ।


परंतु धार्मिक दृष्टिकोड से नास्तिक का अर्थ भिन्न है। नास्तिक किसे किसे कहता है इसे भारतीय धर्म ग्रंथो और संस्कृत साहित्य में स्पष्ट किया गया है।


महर्षि दयानन्द सरस्वती जी भी अपने ग्रंथ सत्यार्थ प्रकाश में नास्तिक की परिभाषा समझाते है, और लिखते है:


जो जो ग्रंथ वेद से विरूद्ध हैं उन उन का प्रमाण करना जानो नास्तिक होना है . सुनो –
मनु जी कहते है की जो वेदो की निंदा अर्थार्थ अपमान , त्याग , विरूद्ध आचरण करता है वह नास्तिक कहता है । (Adh.12 -1) ---Satyarth Prakash.


उपयुक्त परिभाषा से पता चला की जो भी वेदो का त्याग करेगा या उसके विरूद्ध आचरण करेगा वो नास्तिक कहलाएगा। स्वामी दयानन्द सरस्वती के अनुसार मुसलमान,बोद्ध,ईसाई  ,जैनी इत्यादि ये सभी मत वेदो को भी प्रमाण स्वीकार नहीं करते एवं बहुत से ऐसे कार्य करते है जो वेदो के विरूद्ध है, इसलिए धार्मिक दृष्टि कोड से मुस्लिम,ईसाई,बोद्ध  ,जैनी सब नास्तिक है।


लेकिन क्या इसका अर्थ ये है की "नास्तिक" कोई मजहबी गाली हो गयी ? बिल्कुल नहीं !! और न ही नास्तिक शब्द कोई अपमानजनक शब्द है।


कोई भी हिन्दू विद्वान आपको यही बताएगा की "नास्तिक" कोई बुरा शब्द नहीं आई, लेकिन हिन्दू दृष्टिकोड से जिसकी आस्था हिन्दू धर्म में न हो, श्रुति(वेद) में ना हो वो नास्तिक कहाता है। बात स्पष्ट है।

----------


## asahay

अगर कोई किसी बेगुनाह (मुस्लिम हो या गैर-मुस्लिम) का क़त्ल करता है तो यह है जैसे उसने पूरी मानवता का क़त्ल कर दिया। 

और 

अगर कोई किसी बेगुनाह ( गैर-मुस्लिम ) की जान बचाता है तो यह ऐसा है जैसे उसने पूरी मानवता की जान बचायी। 

(क़ुरआन-05:32)

----------


## asahay

परमात्मा ने पैगम्बर साहब (सल्ल.) के लिए संदेश भेजा था- पढ़ो अपने रब के नाम से जिसने पैदा किया। .... वास्तव में यह संदेश पूरी मानव जाति के लिए था।

----------


## asahay



----------


## suketu

asahay जी संभवत आपने सूत्र के शीर्षक पे ध्यान नही दिया ... अन्य धर्मौँ से तुलनात्मक व्याख्या पेश करना गलत है  ... क्या न्युयार्क के इतिहासकार डाक्टर माइकल हार्ट या मनुस्मृति अथवा हिन्दुत्व/सनातन  का जिक्र क़ुराने पाक या किसी हदीस मेँ है ...???

----------


## asahay

> asahay जी संभवत आपने सूत्र के शीर्षक पे ध्यान नही दिया ... अन्य धर्मौँ से तुलनात्मक व्याख्या पेश करना गलत है  ... क्या न्युयार्क के इतिहासकार डाक्टर माइकल हार्ट या मनुस्मृति अथवा हिन्दुत्व/सनातन  का जिक्र क़ुराने पाक या किसी हदीस मेँ है ...???


सुकेतु जी,जिस पोस्ट से कोई नियम भंग होता हो या किसी की भावनाओं को ठेस पहुँचती हो उसे शिकायत बटन के द्वारा हटवा दीजिए ,मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं है |
वेसे तुलना कही नही की गयी है बस रिफरेंस दिया गया है कि सभी धर्म एक जैसा संदेश देते हैं |फिर भी यदि आपको मेरी किसी पोस्ट से कोई असुविधा हुयी तो मैं खेद व्यक्त करता हूँ |

----------


## asahay

एक बार की घटना है कि पैगम्बर ए इस्लाम मुहम्मद (صلى الله عليه وسلم) अबुबक्र (R.A) के साथ बैठे हुए थे, 
कि एक शख्स आया और पैगम्बर मुहम्मद (صلى الله عليه وسلم) को बुरा भला कहा, हज़रत अबूबक्र पहली बार सुनकर खामोश रहे, उसने दूसरी बार बुरा भला कहा तब भी हज़रत अबूबक्र खामोश रहे, मगर जब उस शख्स ने तीसरी बार बदज़ुबानी की तो अबूबक्र (R.A) चुप न रह सके और जवाब मे बोल उठे, 
ये देख कर पैगम्बर (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) फौरन वहा से उठ गये, अबूबक्र (R.a) ने पूछा ए अल्लाह के रसूल आप क्यों उठ गये? 
आपने फरमाया : अबूबक्र ! जब तक तुम चुप थे खुदा का फरिश्ता तुम्हारी तरफ से जवाब दे रहा था, जब तुम खुद बोल पङे तो फरिश्ता वहां से चला गया ।
(सुनन अबू दाऊद)
नोट : 
इस तरह पैगम्बर ए इस्लाम ने बताया कि बुराई के जवाब मे जब इन्सान अपनी तरफ से इन्तेक़ामी कार्यवाही नही करता तो वहां खुदा उसकी तरफ से इन्तेक़ाम लेने के लिये मौजूद होता है, मगर जब आदमी खुद इन्तेक़ाम लेने पर उतर आये तो खुदा उसके मामले को उसके हवाले कर देता है, और ज़ाहिर है के किसी इन्सान के लिये ये मुमकिन नही कि वो खुदा से बहतर इन्तेक़ाम ले सके ।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

जो भी गैर मुस्लिम ,जो इस्लाम को जानते हुए भी मानने से इनकार करते हैं उसका हाल कयामत के दिन क्या होगा ? उनका फैसला किस तरह होगा >?

----------


## asahay

> जो भी गैर मुस्लिम ,जो इस्लाम को जानते हुए भी मानने से इनकार करते हैं उसका हाल कयामत के दिन क्या होगा ? उनका फैसला किस तरह होगा >?


चाहे जानते हुए इनकार करे या जान क्र विश्वास न करते हुए या अनजाने में करे सबके साथ एक जैसा ही सुलूक होगा |आज आपको एक ऐसी गहरी बात बताता हू जो आपको कभी किसी ने न बताई होगी |
"यदि संसार में अल्लाह की और से एक भी नबी को न भेजा गया होता तब भी ईमान लाना फर्ज(आवश्यक) होता "
इस लिए कयामत के दिन यह बहाना नही चलने वाला कि मुझे किसी ने बताया नहीं या मेने कैसे परिवार में जन्म लिया |अल्लाह ने अपनी अजमत अपनी बड़ाई अपने होने के बहुत से सुबूत बहुत सी निशानियाँ दुनिया में रखी हैं जिन्हें समझने के लिए इंसान को अक्ल भी दी है ,फिर भी कोई अपनी अक्ल का इस्तेमाल न करे तो अंजाम का जिम्मेदार वो खुद ही होगा वहाँ सबको अपना हिसाब खुद करना होगा न माँ बेटे को पहचानेगी न बेटा माँ को ,कोई रिश्ता काम न आएगा सिर्फ और सिर्फ आमाल ही काम आयेंगे जो दुनिया में किये |
कयामत के दिन के विषय में विस्तार से जल्द ही लिखूंगा |

----------


## asahay

पुनर्जन्म और आवागमन में अंतर..........
ईश्वर का प्रेम हमारी आत्मा में रचा बसा हुआ है। यही वजह है कि ईश्वर, आत्मा और प्रेम यह तीनों शब्द दुनिया की हरेक भाषा में मिलते हैं।
हमारी आत्मा में जो प्रेम है वह ईश्वर के प्रेम का रिफ़्लेक्शन मात्र है।
वास्तव में ईश्वर हमसे प्रेम करता है इसीलिए हम उससे प्रेम करने पर मजबूर होते हैं।
वह ईश्वर हमसे प्रेम करता है। इसीलिए उसने हमें निष्पाप पैदा किया है। बच्चा हरेक मासूम है , पिछले पापों का कोई इतिहास किसी का भी नहीं है .
उसने हमें किन्हीं पिछले जन्मों का दंड भुगतने के लिए पैदा नहीं किया है और न ही वह हमें 84 लाख योनियों में गाय, बंदर और सुअर आदि बनाकर पैदा करता है। 
आवागमन की कल्पना सबसे पहले छांदोग्य उपनिषद में पेश की गई थी। उससे पहले यह कल्पना भारतीय साहित्य में मौजूद नहीं थी।
वेदों में पुनर्जन्म का वर्णन है लेकिन आवागमन का नहीं है। आवागमन का शब्द तक वेदों में नहीं है। जो शब्द वेदों में मौजूद ही नहीं है, वह एक पूरी अवधारणा बनकर भारतीय जनमानस में समा चुकी है केवल प्रचार के कारण।
पुनर्जन्म और आवागमन में अंतर यह है कि 
पुनर्जन्म परलोक में प्रलय के बाद होता है, इसी दुनिया में नहीं।
पुनर्जन्म दो शब्दों का योग है
पुनः और जन्म
जिसका अर्थ है दोबारा जन्म 
दोबारा जन्म की बात हरेक धर्म-मत में मौजूद है।
स्वर्ग-नरक की बात भी हरेक धर्म-मत में मौजूद है।
इसी संसार में बार बार जन्म लेना आवागमन कहलाता है पुनर्जन्म नहीं......
पुनर्जन्म एक हक़ीक़त है जिसकी पुष्टि सारी दुनिया करती है और आवागमन एक कल्पना है जिसके बारे में उसे मानने वाले तक एकमत नहीं हैं। कोई कहता है कि मनुष्य की आत्मा पशु और वनस्पति दोनों में जाती है और कोई कहता है कि नहीं केवल मुनष्य योनि में ही जाती है औ कोई कहता है कि मनुष्य की आत्मा मानव योनिऔर पशु योनि दोनों में जाती है . आवागमन में विश्वास रखने वाले कुछ ऐसे भी हैं जो कहते हैं कि आत्मा का वुजूद ही नहीं होता . गर्ज़ यह कि हरेक अपनी अटकल से बोल रहा है . 
84 लाख योनियों में जन्म-मरण के चक्र से छुटकारे को मोक्ष कहा जाता है।
ईश्वर ने यह चक्र बनाया ही नहीं है, सो मोक्ष तो वह दे चुका है, 
बस आपको इसका बोध हो जाए।
बोध करना आपका काम है।
अपना काम आपको करना है।
आप अपना काम करके तो देखिए आपको कितनी शांति मिलेगी ?
वह सबको बुलाता है ताकि वह हक़ीक़त का ज्ञान दे लेकिन केवल उसे शीश नवाने वाले और उसकी वाणी सुनने वाले कम ही हैं।
जीवन की सफलता और जीवन में शांति हक़ीक़त जान लेने पर ही निर्भर है।

----------


## asahay

“फिर जब हराम के महीने बीत जाएं तो मुश्रिको को जहाँ पाओ मारो, उन्हें पकड़ो और उन्हें घेरो, और घात लगाने वाली जगह पर उनकी घात लगाकर बैठो, फिर यदि वे तौबा कर लें, नमाज कायम करें, और जकात दें तो उनका रास्ता छोड़ दो ” (Al Qur’an 9:5)
हमारे एक भाई का सूरह तौबा की आयत नम्बर पांच के बारे मे कहना है कि इससे साबित हो रहा है कि अगर मुसरिक ईमान ले आए तो जान बक्श दो यदि नहीं तो मार दो
सबसे पहले मैं भाई की मुख्य शंका दूर करना चाहूंगा कि कुरान 9:5 का ये आदेश मुस्लिमों को इसलिए नहीं था कि वे दूसरे समुदायों पर हमले कर के उन्हें पराजित कर के जबरन उनका इस्लाम मे धर्मान्तरण कर के इस्लाम का प्रसार करें, बल्कि 9:5 का आदेश, पहले भी बहुत बार बता चुका हूँ इसलिए था, ताकि मुस्लिम अपने ऊपर हमले करने वाले गैर मुस्लिमों के हाथों इस्लाम का समूल नाश होने से बचा सकें, दूसरे शब्दों मे कहूँ तो ये और ऐसे अन्य युद्ध के आदेश इस्लाम के प्रसार के लिए नहीं बल्कि काफिरों के हाथो से मुस्लिमों की प्राणरक्षा हो सके इसलिए थे ॥
फिर भी यदि एक बार को मान लिया जाए कि कुरान के ये आदेश इस्लाम के क्रूरतापूर्वक प्रसार के लिए ही दिए गए थे तो फिर ध्यान कीजिए कि भारत मे 711 ईस्वी मे सिंध पर मुहम्मद बिन कासिम की चढाई के समय से 1857 तक यानी साढ़े गयारह सौ सालों तक मुस्लिमों का लगातार शासन रहा ... और भारत मे आने वाले हर मुस्लिम सेनापति के समक्ष भारतीय शासकों की पराजय होती रही ... इसके बावजूद मुस्लिमों ने पराजित राज्यों के सामने मृत्युदण्ड या इस्लाम मे से एक विकल्प चुनने को क्यों नहीं बाध्य किया, क्योंकि यदि उन्होने बाध्य किया होता तो 1100 वर्षों की अवधि से बहुत पहले ही भारत से अन्य सभी धर्मों का नामोनिशान मिट चुका होता और भारत मे केवल इस्लाम के अनुयायी होते लेकिन हुआ क्या ... आजादी से पहले भी अविभाजित भारत मे मुस्लिमों की आबादी, भारत की कुल आबादी के चौथाई से भी कम थी ... ऐसा क्यों ? मुस्लिम भारत की आबादी मे इतने कम क्यों रह गए, कुरान के उस "बाध्यकारी" आदेश और 1100 वर्षों के सुदीर्घ "अन्यायपूर्ण" इस्लामी कब्जे के बावजूद ??
जारी है.....................

----------


## asahay

.... जरा गलतफहमी की चादर हटाइए, और देखिए, 1001 ईस्वी के बाद भारत के उद्भाण्डपुर पर आक्रमण कर के जयचन्द को पराजित करने वाले महमूद गज़नवी ने जयचन्द के आगे इस्लाम या मौत मे से कोई एक विकल्प चुनने को नहीं कहा, बल्कि जयचन्द के साथ एक सन्धि की थी, ... इसी तरह दिल्ली के पृथ्वीराज चौहान को पराजित करने वाले मोहम्मद गौरी ने साक्ष्यों के आधार पर , न तो चौहान को मारा न मुस्लिम बनाया, बल्कि अपने अधीन शासक बनाया, ... और सबसे कट्टर मुस्लिम शासक औरंगज़ेब को ही देखिए , इन्होंने भी युद्ध मे कमजोर पड़े शिवाजी के साथ पुरन्दर की विख्यात संधि की थी, बजाय उनके धर्मान्तरण या हत्या किए.... क्या आपके विचार से बादशाह औरंगज़ेब ने भी अपने धर्म का पालन नही किया ??
क्या कारण था कि भारत मे हिन्दू संस्कृति सबसे ज्यादा बढ़ावा उन्हीं मुस्लिम शासकों ने ही क्यों दिया जिनका धर्म तमाम पराजित गैर मुस्लिमों की हत्या या जबरन धर्मान्तरण की शिक्षा देता था ....?? ... सोचिए, और सोचते रहिए

जारी है ............

----------


## asahay

तो बात सूरह तौबा की आयात की जो कि उस युद्ध की नौबत जो कि मुश्रिक ही पैदा करते थे, आने के बाद की परिस्थिति आ जाने के बाद की हैं, ... कि जब मुस्लिमों द्वारा युद्ध से बचने के भरसक प्रयासों के बाद भी युद्ध होने लग जाए तो केवल एक नहीं बल्कि तीन रास्ते बताए गए हैं, उन लोगों के उत्पात को मिटाने के लिए जो लोग मुस्लिमों के समूल नाश के लिए मुस्लिमों के साथ खून खराबा करते थे और जबरन मुस्लिमों को बहुदेववादी बनाने का हर गलत हथकण्डा अपनाते थे ...
1- पहला विकल्प, जब युद्ध के चलते ही चलते कोई मुश्रिक बिना अपना पूर्व धर्म बदले युद्ध छोड़ना चाहे तो उसे युद्ध क्षेत्र से सुरक्षित बाहर निकाल देने का आदेश मुस्लिमो को दिया गया (9:6)

जारी है.....................

----------


## asahay

2- दूसरा विकल्प, उन लोगों के लिए जो युद्ध मे अनेक मुस्लिमों की हत्या कर चुकने के बाद फिर मुस्लिमों के हाथों पराजित हो जाने के बाद यदि दण्ड से बचने को ही वे गैरमुस्लिम मुस्लिमों को ये विश्वास दिला दें कि वे अपने पूर्व मे किए गए पापों पर पश्चाताप कर रहे हैं, और अब वे इस्लाम स्वीकार कर रहे हैं, तो ऐसे लोगों को भी माफ कर देने का आदेश मुस्लिमों को दिया गया, (9:5)
ये कोई बाध्यता नहीं बल्कि एक छूट थी उन अपराधियों के लिए वो इस कारण क्योंकि स्वयं इस्लाम स्वीकार कर के वो गैरमुस्लिम, मुस्लिमों के विरुद्ध भविष्य मे कभी कोई युद्ध किए जाने की सारी सम्भावनाओं को खत्म कर देने को आश्वस्त करते हैं .... यहाँ एक बात और ध्यान देने की है कि इस्लाम स्वीकारने या न स्वीकारने का फैसला पूरी तरह से उन गैर मुस्लिमों की मर्जी का फैसला होगा ...न कि मुस्लिम उन्हें विवश कर सकते हैं, क्योंकि अल्लाह का ये आदेश बिल्कुल स्पष्ट है कि किसी को विवश कर के इस्लाम कुबूल कराने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है, अल्लाह जिसे चाहता है वो व्यक्ति केवल समझाने मात्र से मुस्लिम बन जाता है .... पवित्र कुरान मे लिखा है
"अगर तुम्हारा रब्ब चाहता, तो इस धरती मे जितने लोग हैं, वे सारे के सारे ईमान ले आते . फिर क्या तुम लोगों को विवश करोगे कि वे ईमान वाले बन जाएं ?" 
[ पवित्र कुरान 10:99 ]

जारी है ........................

----------


## asahay

3- तीसरा विकल्प उनके लिए जो मुस्लिमों की हत्या युद्ध मे कर चुके हैं, फिर पराजित होकर मुस्लिमों के कब्जे व मुस्लिमों के रहमो करम पर आश्रित हो चुके हैं, और बिना किसी अन्य विकल्प का चुनाव किए, दण्ड पाने के लिए तैयार हैं, ... तो फिर मुस्लिमों को अल्लाह के आदेशानुसार उन्हें दण्ड देने का अधिकार है, यानी मुस्लिमों के हत्यारों का दण्ड मौत की सजा, व उन हत्यारों का सहयोग करने वालों को बंदी बनाना ... ये दण्ड पूरी तरह न्यायसंगत है , तिसपर भी अल्लाह का आदेश कि "बुराई का बदला वैसी ही बुराई है, लेकिन जो माफ कर दे और सुधार करे तो उसका बदला अल्लाह के ज़िम्मे है, बेशक वो ज़ालिमो को पसन्द नही करता” (पवित्र कुरान, 42:40)
... ये आदेश मुस्लिमों को उन हत्यारों को भी क्षमा कर देने के लिए प्रेरित करता है, और वे अल्लाह की कृपादृष्टि पाने की आशा मे जालिमो को भी माफ कर सकते हैं ।

----------

